# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 coming November 2011



## Stealth7

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 coming in November | TG Daily

4 trailers for locations of the game.






Another link

http://kotaku.com/5801226/the-moder...ive-first-details-on-the-biggest-game-of-2011


----------



## Kryss

i'm actually far more interested in battlefield. infinity ward was pretty much disbanded and this is not the same bunch that created MW2. if they actually make an xbox live SERVER i might consider picking it up. otherwise the modded lobbies and hackers will just take it over like they did MW2. almost every other lobby was hacked and it had gotten to the point where a fun game was so pathetically hacked that i traded it in 6 months after i got it. no worries about that with Battlefield since they actually have servers.

and yes i was a very very good player ranked in the top 100k out of 8 mil players or so on live for a time, and have actually done well enough to get my 25+ kill streaks in games.


----------



## Curt

Hopefully they will release a beta for this so I can see what the gameplay will be like before I even think about buying it...


----------



## Prydogga

inb4 call of duty hate.

To be very clear. 

Treyarch make great games. They have the name Call Of Duty attached, but in my opinion, they are NOT Call of Duty games. Call Of Duty games are Infinity Ward, and they always have been. All the way back to before they were big, and even further back to when they made Medal Of Honour games.

If it weren't for Treyarch making a game every year IW didn't, people would be less likely to say that CoD games are all the same, and that they're over saturating the market. So to me, I enjoy Treyarch games, but for me, the real excitement and experience can come from an IW game. I still prefer even CoD4 to Black Ops.

I'm excited for this.


----------



## InTheRavensName

^ My sentiments exactly Prydogga!


----------



## DavyH

Too much talk in the TG article about the online content.

I do not like online play in the least. This needs a good single player campaign* to get the old farts (such as, I hardly need to say, myself) interested again.

Agreed with Prydogga. Inifinty Ward = CoD.

*that lasts more than 20 minutes.


----------



## C2Aye

DavyH said:


> Too much talk in the TG article about the online content.
> 
> I do not like online play in the least. This needs a good single player campaign* to get the old farts (such as, I hardly need to say, myself) interested again.
> 
> Agreed with Prydogga. Inifinty Ward = CoD.
> 
> *that lasts more than 20 minutes.



In my opinion, the only good IW COD game was COD4 in terms of single player. MW2 was absolutely awful in that regard and I wasn't going anywhere near the online mode. 

I'm holding my breath for Battlefield 3 to be honest but I know my little bro will get this so I'll see how MW3 turns out.


----------



## mikernaut

I'm staying the hell away, being that Raven is helping out and I have experienced their dysfunction, idiocracy and destruction of games 1st hand I will just stick with BF3 which is looking stellar.

Also like others have mentioned Infinity Ward is just a shell of what it was after numerous people left thanks to Activision.


----------



## Taylor2

Kryss said:


> i'm actually far more interested in battlefield. infinity ward was pretty much disbanded and this is not the same bunch that created MW2. if they actually make an xbox live SERVER i might consider picking it up. otherwise the modded lobbies and hackers will just take it over like they did MW2. almost every other lobby was hacked and it had gotten to the point where a fun game was so pathetically hacked that i traded it in 6 months after i got it. no worries about that with Battlefield since they actually have servers.
> 
> and yes i was a very very good player ranked in the top 100k out of 8 mil players or so on live for a time, and have actually done well enough to get my 25+ kill streaks in games.



Sorry dude, but really?
I've played MW2 pretty well every night for the last 2 weeks (getting hooked again -_-) and the only 'modders and hackers' I've seen are people who modded their gamertag.
Nothing else.

I don't know where people keep coming up with this whole dedicated server thing, but it has nothing to do with IW or TreyArch. Activision are the ones that control that.
Just like EA are the guys who control that for BF.
And interestingly enough, when I play BF BC2, 95% of the servers I play on, aren't even EA's servers, and some are hacked too.



Modern Warfare 3 will be good. It's kind of hard to make a game worse then Black Ops.

But do some of you REALLY think that with THREE developers making this game, AND had been making this game since the day after MW2's release, it's going to be bad?

With any small degree of logic I quite disagree.

A lot of people bang on about how shitty MW2 is because of hackers and small exploits, without knowing ANYTHING as to why they exist.

Is anyone (other then Alex) aware that IW had fixes for all of these exploits and had a team dedicated to banning people?

I'm guessing not.

But see, when you're in a multi-million dollar lawsuit with the umbrella company funding everything for you, your focus tends to shift towards getting food on the table rather then fixing small issues in a video game.

Sure, Grenade Launchers and commando are a bit of an issue. Can you still play the game? I seem to be able to. A 33-5 game last night seems to prove that.
At least you can actually PLAY it.
Black Ops is so broken it's hilarious.
Nothing quite like shooting 30 rounds into someone and having them flinch, turn around, and kill you instantly.


/end rant.


MW3 will be good.


----------



## GazPots

I predict it will outsell BLOPS. By a shit load.


----------



## ittoa666

Prydogga said:


> inb4 call of duty hate.
> 
> To be very clear.
> 
> Treyarch make great games. They have the name Call Of Duty attached, but in my opinion, they are NOT Call of Duty games. Call Of Duty games are Infinity Ward, and they always have been. All the way back to before they were big, and even further back to when they made Medal Of Honour games.
> 
> If it weren't for Treyarch making a game every year IW didn't, people would be less likely to say that CoD games are all the same, and that they're over saturating the market. So to me, I enjoy Treyarch games, but for me, the real excitement and experience can come from an IW game. I still prefer even CoD4 to Black Ops.
> 
> I'm excited for this.



I fully support treyarch's games, and find them to be a tiny bit better than IW's, but IW did come up with it, and without them, we may never see the true successor to COD 4 (the best shooter ever made).

Unless it's the best game ever and it revolutionizes shooters, I won't have much interest. COD is getting boring. EA is offering a much more interesting looking game in Battlefield, so I might skip this title.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The Modern Warfare series has always been better than anything Treyarch has done imo. I'm looking forward to this I just hope they support it better than they did the last one.


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> The Modern Warfare series has always been better than anything Treyarch has done imo. I'm looking forward to this I just hope they support it better than they did the last one.



The non-support of the last game was what killed it for me. Too many unchecked cheaters, hackers, and glitchers.


----------



## Prydogga

Like Taylor said, the non-support was only after the lawsuit and 'insubordination' charges. Modding and hacking was on a crazily high scale shortly after the game came out, and remember the exploding RPG/Javelin (I forget which) situation? They fixed all that, it wasn't until IW was being ruined that support stopped.

Isn't this game supposed to be a joint venture between Activision's Infinity Ward and the people who left IW? That's what I was hearing before MW3 was actually 100% confirmed. If that's the case, this game will RAPE.

The thing with MW2, is IW responded to fans wishes of more customization, more technology, more this and that, and so they went a bit overboard (not in my opinion) with options, and it became abused. (Unlimited claymores and noob tubes with OMA) and now after all that, they will know to beta test these issues, and make sure they improve from the last game, like they improved from CoD4.


----------



## ittoa666

I would love rainbow six vegas style customization and custom gun camos, but they probably won't.  I don't know why they won't add cool stuff like that. And yes, a beta test is a MUST this time around.


----------



## Kryss

trust me dude MW2 lobbies were hacked in almost every other lobby at one point. people were getting nukes in care packages. unlimited emps in care packeges etc. the mods where you can see all the enemies online. it was incredibly ridiculous about 4-6 months after release. if there is no dedicated server for MW3 prepare to be raped again by the hackers online. MW2 imo was probably by far the most hacked game i've ever seen in an online game. the worst one was the instant kill chopper gunner. when that got big i traded in my game and retired from it. after i saw that one about a week later it was running wild in many of the lobbies.


----------



## ittoa666

Kryss said:


> trust me dude MW2 lobbies were hacked in almost every other lobby at one point. people were getting nukes in care packages. unlimited emps in care packeges etc. the mods where you can see all the enemies online. it was incredibly ridiculous about 4-6 months after release. if there is no dedicated server for MW3 prepare to be raped again by the hackers online. MW2 imo was probably by far the most hacked game i've ever seen in an online game. the worst one was the instant kill chopper gunner. when that got big i traded in my game and retired from it. after i saw that one about a week later it was running wild in many of the lobbies.



I also traded mine in after seeing all the hacks.  I mean, what a piece of crap. I don't care if your company is going under, you need to fix the broken game. Sometimes I wonder if IW wanted all this to happen.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ittoa666 said:


> I would love rainbow six vegas style customization and custom gun camos, but they probably won't.  I don't know why they won't add cool stuff like that. And yes, a beta test is a MUST this time around.





8 Ways Modern Warfare 3 Can Keep Call of Duty on Top


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> 8 Ways Modern Warfare 3 Can Keep Call of Duty on Top



I agree with everything on that list, especially the part about keeping treyarch's ideas. That always bugged me. I loved last stand in WaW, but they killed the teamwork aspect in mw2 by not adding revives. Along with that, they need to add a bit more teamwork oriented activity.


----------



## Kryss

just in case you want an example of how shitty the hacks can get. this guy doesn't even aim and his p90 shoots chopper gunner rounds across the map with an aim bot.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ittoa666 said:


> I agree with everything on that list, especially the part about keeping treyarch's ideas. That always bugged me. I loved last stand in WaW, but they killed the teamwork aspect in mw2 by not adding revives. Along with that, they need to add a bit more teamwork oriented activity.



Yeah me too. Revives, buying weapons and weapon customization should all be in MW3.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah me too. Revives, buying weapons and weapon customization should all be in MW3.



They should also make the golden camo more attainable, and add more unlockable special camos with special abilities, like invisible guns or some other quirky thing. They need to basically alienate every "pro" gamer by making it fun again.


----------



## Prydogga

I hated the money system. Completely took away the fun of using guns a lot. Sure you can get challenges, but when you're changing your playstyle to try and get headshots for Red Tiger it makes the game much more enjoyable. I hate being able to have any attachment I want for a gun for a small amount of money, I miss EARNING my attachments and camo.

Also, the majority of Black Ops camos sucked.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

all i know is if they dont have dedicated servers ie search for locale only then there is no way im getting it. sold mw2 about 2 weeks after getting it because i was brown barring it all the time.


----------



## PostOrganic

Fuck this shit. I'd still rather play Call of Duty 2. Keep it simple.


----------



## Taylor2

Prydogga said:


> I hated the money system. Completely took away the fun of using guns a lot. Sure you can get challenges, but when you're changing your playstyle to try and get headshots for Red Tiger it makes the game much more enjoyable. I hate being able to have any attachment I want for a gun for a small amount of money, I miss EARNING my attachments and camo.
> 
> Also, the majority of Black Ops camos sucked.



No kidding.
Instead of getting 300 kills with a weapon to get FMJ, just spend money that takes 5 minutes of game time to save up.
Yeah that's fun.




ittoa666 said:


> I also traded mine in after seeing all the hacks.  I mean, what a piece of crap. I don't care if your company is going under, you need to fix the broken game. Sometimes I wonder if IW wanted all this to happen.



Yes because all the while in a huge lawsuit and Activision ceasing all activity on MW2, it's Infinity Wards fault that people hacked XBox's and then hacked the most popular game at the time.

 

You guys do realize that people who hack games have to hack the console first? Which means that all reports and bannings are done by Microsoft?

Of course not. It's Infinity Wards fault that Microsoft failed.


----------



## ittoa666

Prydogga said:


> I hated the money system. Completely took away the fun of using guns a lot. Sure you can get challenges, but when you're changing your playstyle to try and get headshots for Red Tiger it makes the game much more enjoyable. I hate being able to have any attachment I want for a gun for a small amount of money, I miss EARNING my attachments and camo.
> 
> Also, the majority of Black Ops camos sucked.



Pretty much.



Taylor said:


> Yes because all the while in a huge lawsuit and Activision ceasing all activity on MW2, it's Infinity Wards fault that people hacked XBox's and then hacked the most popular game at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys do realize that people who hack games have to hack the console first? Which means that all reports and bannings are done by Microsoft?
> 
> Of course not. It's Infinity Wards fault that Microsoft failed.



Of course I understand that you have to hack the console first, but if you make a game, it's your responsibility to manage it and make sure that no one hacks and cheats on it. That's what updates and patches are for (obviously). Ultimately, IW did too little to police their game and keep cheaters on lockdown which ruined the game. Also, the jtag xbox hack isn't counted as a hack by microsoft for some reason, though they will probably devote more attention to it in the future.

Will we ever think the same about cod, taylor?


----------



## Taylor2

ittoa666 said:


> Of course I understand that you have to hack the console first, but if you make a game, it's your responsibility to manage it and make sure that no one hacks and cheats on it. That's what updates and patches are for (obviously). Ultimately, IW did too little to police their game and keep cheaters on lockdown which ruined the game. Also, the jtag xbox hack isn't counted as a hack by microsoft for some reason, though they will probably devote more attention to it in the future.
> 
> 
> Will we ever think the same about cod, taylor?



The problem was :
Activision completely blocked out IW from doing ANYTHING to the game. 
How is that IW's fault right?
IW had patches to fix the issues in the game. But Activision would not let them patch it because of the lawsuit.
Wish I could find the article. It was a game site that interviewed an IW employee after the lawsuit. He said that IW had prepared and tested updates to fix the OMA grenade launcher problems, reduced the distance Commando was useful at and reduced explosion damage.
But Activision told them to get stuffed and would not let them patch it.

Patches have to go through three stages.
Beta testing
Microsoft approval
Publisher approval

And the publisher did not approve it, therefore no patch, hence the game being abandoned.
Is that really IW's fault? Really?

We should really be giving Activision shit here.
They're the cunts in all of this.


And JTag Xbox's were mostly killed off by Microsoft's latest XBL update.


The day that we agree on ANYTHING is the day that the world ACTUALLY dies. Methinks. 



Allllll I'm saying here is don't discredit and make MW2 out to be a shitty game. Because really, it isn't.
The controls were awesome, the hit detection was awesome, there is very little lag, the game is exciting, the maps are well thought out...
The only problems were some small exploits and hacking.
And I honestly didn't see THAT much hacking. And if I did, I left the game immediately and found another.
And now, there is almost NO hacking whatsoever.
The game engine is STILL one of the best I've ever seen.

I don't know.
MW3 could very well be one of the best FPS games in it's type, if it was exactly like MW2, with all of the issues fixed.
(It goes without saying : New guns, maps, features, etc.)


----------



## ittoa666

You have some very good info in there. I wasn't aware that activision made them hold the updates, though this whole time I've said that they were turning into a corrupt publisher. 

I mainly didn't like mw2 because of the people who took the game so seriously. It turned into a huge "how many nukes can I get" contest, and most of the time, people would just exploit the broken aspects to further their streak. Also, on that topic, I think if they keep the killstreaks the way they are in BOps (they don't award killstreaks, which you know), the game will be better for it. 

All in all, we can all see that there was a lot going on behind the scenes of mw2. We may not get real details until further down the road. Maybe I'll go pick up a cheap copy of mw2 sometime soon.


----------



## Prydogga

Thrashmanzac said:


> all i know is if they dont have dedicated servers ie search for locale only then there is no way im getting it. sold mw2 about 2 weeks after getting it because i was brown barring it all the time.



They actually fixed that issue in MW2, better than Black Ops search options. It searches for local only by default on MW2, and unlike Black Ops, 99% of my games end up being 100% Australian/New Zealand filled.


Edit: Also, Taylor:


----------



## Stealth7

Wow I wasn't expecting this sort of reaction!  

But I can see where you guys are coming from. For me BF3 looks awesome so I'll definitely be getting that and I'll maybe think about MW3 but will probably end up getting it as I've played the other 2 and would like to see where the story goes from there.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Taylor said:


> The problem was :
> Activision completely blocked out IW from doing ANYTHING to the game.
> How is that IW's fault right?
> IW had patches to fix the issues in the game. But Activision would not let them patch it because of the lawsuit.
> Wish I could find the article. It was a game site that interviewed an IW employee after the lawsuit. He said that IW had prepared and tested updates to fix the OMA grenade launcher problems, reduced the distance Commando was useful at and reduced explosion damage.
> But Activision told them to get stuffed and would not let them patch it.
> 
> Patches have to go through three stages.
> Beta testing
> Microsoft approval
> Publisher approval
> 
> And the publisher did not approve it, therefore no patch, hence the game being abandoned.
> Is that really IW's fault? Really?
> 
> We should really be giving Activision shit here.
> They're the cunts in all of this.
> 
> 
> And JTag Xbox's were mostly killed off by Microsoft's latest XBL update.
> 
> 
> The day that we agree on ANYTHING is the day that the world ACTUALLY dies. Methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Allllll I'm saying here is don't discredit and make MW2 out to be a shitty game. Because really, it isn't.
> The controls were awesome, the hit detection was awesome, there is very little lag, the game is exciting, the maps are well thought out...
> The only problems were some small exploits and hacking.
> And I honestly didn't see THAT much hacking. And if I did, I left the game immediately and found another.
> And now, there is almost NO hacking whatsoever.
> The game engine is STILL one of the best I've ever seen.
> 
> I don't know.
> MW3 could very well be one of the best FPS games in it's type, if it was exactly like MW2, with all of the issues fixed.
> (It goes without saying : New guns, maps, features, etc.)





Not to mention next gen graphics and less silly plots... who am I kidding, the plot is going to be ridiculous


----------



## Taylor2

ittoa666 said:


> You have some very good info in there. I wasn't aware that activision made them hold the updates, though this whole time I've said that they were turning into a corrupt publisher.
> 
> I mainly didn't like mw2 because of the people who took the game so seriously. It turned into a huge "how many nukes can I get" contest, and most of the time, people would just exploit the broken aspects to further their streak. Also, on that topic, I think if they keep the killstreaks the way they are in BOps (they don't award killstreaks, which you know), the game will be better for it.
> 
> All in all, we can all see that there was a lot going on behind the scenes of mw2. We may not get real details until further down the road. Maybe I'll go pick up a cheap copy of mw2 sometime soon.



It has happened.
I agree with you.

The killstreaks stacking was a bit silly and really turned the tides no matter the players.

That was one of the only things I liked about Black Ops, was that the killstreaks were mostly defensive and did not stack.




Scar Symmetry said:


> Not to mention next gen graphics and less silly plots... who am I kidding, the plot is going to be ridiculous



Oh of course.
It's going to be something along the lines of :


Russia has invaded America from all sides, you must bomb the boarders with nukes to drive them back.
Fuck civilians. Fuck morals.
Just kill everything.


----------



## ittoa666

Taylor said:


> It has happened.
> I agree with you.
> 
> The killstreaks stacking was a bit silly and really turned the tides no matter the players.
> 
> That was one of the only things I liked about Black Ops, was that the killstreaks were mostly defensive and did not stack.
> 
> 
> Oh of course.
> It's going to be something along the lines of :
> 
> 
> Russia has invaded America from all sides, you must bomb the boarders with nukes to drive them back.
> Fuck civilians. Fuck morals.
> Just kill everything.



That storyline sounds about right. Hilarious. And then when you nuke the coasts, aliens come down and abduct Soap.


----------



## GazPots

As long as last stand doesn't last for 10 minutes and have the revive ability we're good to go.


----------



## Curt

PostOrganic said:


> Fuck this shit. I'd still rather play Call of Duty 2. Keep it simple.




Couldn't agree more.

Call of Duty 2 still stands as my favorite FPS game.

Scoped Kar98k<3

regardless, if this is at least on par with MW2, I will buy it.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> As long as last stand doesn't last for 10 minutes and have the revive ability we're good to go.



Revive is cool, but the duration needs to be nerf'd big time, and last stand shouldn't work if you get shot above the waste.


----------



## GazPots

I think my gripe was i kept mauling long range campers from miles away only to have them fall down behind cover in last stand making the kill unavailable.



Then about 5 minutes later after i've been killed trying to get to the last stand muppet he finally gets revived and i've got jack shit for my trouble. 





*Rage*


----------



## MFB

GazPots said:


> As long as last stand doesn't last for 10 minutes and have the revive ability we're good to go.



You play Hardcore no? I'm of the opinion that LS shouldn't even be in HC, only in Core.


----------



## GazPots

Yep, i only play hardcore which means getting cheap last stand kills is even easiler since it requires 1 bullet most of the time. I do agreee it shouldn't be anywhere near a hardcore gametype.


Annoys the living shit out of me.


Still, even the greatest games have their moments of epic fail.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> I think my gripe was i kept mauling long range campers from miles away only to have them fall down behind cover in last stand making the kill unavailable.
> 
> 
> 
> Then about 5 minutes later after i've been killed trying to get to the last stand muppet he finally gets revived and i've got jack shit for my trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rage*








MFB said:


> You play Hardcore no? I'm of the opinion that LS shouldn't even be in HC, only in Core.


----------



## leandroab

Uh what? Not buying this and buying Battlefield 3 instead? What?


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## leandroab

Well, I hope this game doesn't suck ass.


----------



## GazPots

lol this looks mlike it's following the usual ridiculous storyline as previously, and i fucking love it. 


Looks epic. 


Edit - M4 type gun with Holographic sight, silencer AND noob tube? M4 with "dual scope" (holographic sitting infront of an acog)?

I'm not sure how the first one will work if its part of the multiplayer. And regarding the 2nd gun, whats the advantage of holographics infront of an acog?

Click thumbnails for bigger pics.



 



Is it purely for the ability of a different or "custom" acog crosshair?




Also , epic win for returning the ACR, M4, Scar, Ak47, M21/14 and also for the G36C. Looking good so far.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


>




Ok, now I'm excited.

Infinity Ward


----------



## MFB

I feel like the guns look really flashy just to look really flashy. Like overly technical, when the ones in BO and such looked rather basic but still kicked ass.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

MFB said:


> I feel like the guns look really flashy just to look really flashy. Like overly technical, when the ones in BO and such looked rather basic but still kicked ass.



I agree to a degree, but then Modern Warfare 3 is set in the future, so s'all good.


----------



## Taylor2

I think they all look great.

The one thing I noticed in MW2 vs. FLOPS-imean-BlOps is that the guns in MW2, all had their own advantage in one way or another. (get ready for this)
- TAR was fast shooting and high damage, but heavy recoil.
- M4 was fast shooting and low recoil, but low damage. Same goes for the ACR.
- SCAR had high damage and low recoil, but had a small mag and reserve, and low fire rate.
- FAL is pretty obvious : High damage, single shot.
- F2000 had low damage and low accuracy, but was killer in close range as it had the highest fire rate.
- M16 is awesome : High damage, high accuracy, low recoil, just burst fire, same with the FAMAS.
- UMP45 was NOT the best SMG, the MP5k was. Same damage, same accuracy, faster fire rate. At least from my experiences. However, both had high recoil.
- Intervention and Barrett were the sniper rifles to use, but had huge recoil, and the Intervention had a slow fire rate, being bolt action and all. The WA2000 had low recoil and a high fire rate, but lower damage. M21 had super fast fire rate, but low damage.


I could go on and on.


Where as in BlOps there was only 5 or so that were worth using.
FAMAS, AUG, AK74, FAL, Galil.
Can't even think of any others because they all worked the same.
And none of them had any advantage over the other really.
Shotguns were useless unless you were right in front of the enemy, Snipers are hit and miss, the rest of the guns were basically the same thing with different skins.
Made it non-exciting.


----------



## GazPots

MFB said:


> I feel like the guns look really flashy just to look really flashy. Like overly technical, when the ones in BO and such looked rather basic but still kicked ass.



I have to say, i'm not a fan of the basic look of the blops guns. I like the high detail on these weapon screens.


Thats not to say i like a gun with every attachment under the sun on it. That is too much. 


Saying that, remember blops was set in the late 60's 70's whereas this is right upto date and beyond. So shitty guns are a no no unless they have iconic status (ak47 anyone? ).


Gaz


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Treyarch put too many guns into their games, it's not a rewarding experience moving your way up the ranks.


----------



## MFB

Taylor said:


> I think they all look great.
> 
> The one thing I noticed in MW2 vs. FLOPS-imean-BlOps is that the guns in MW2, all had their own advantage in one way or another. (get ready for this)
> - TAR was fast shooting and high damage, but heavy recoil.
> - M4 was fast shooting and low recoil, but low damage. Same goes for the ACR.
> - SCAR had high damage and low recoil, but had a small mag and reserve, and low fire rate.
> - FAL is pretty obvious : High damage, single shot.
> - F2000 had low damage and low accuracy, but was killer in close range as it had the highest fire rate.
> - M16 is awesome : High damage, high accuracy, low recoil, just burst fire, same with the FAMAS.
> - UMP45 was NOT the best SMG, the MP5k was. Same damage, same accuracy, faster fire rate. At least from my experiences. However, both had high recoil.
> - Intervention and Barrett were the sniper rifles to use, but had huge recoil, and the Intervention had a slow fire rate, being bolt action and all. The WA2000 had low recoil and a high fire rate, but lower damage. M21 had super fast fire rate, but low damage.
> 
> 
> I could go on and on.
> 
> 
> Where as in BlOps there was only 5 or so that were worth using.
> FAMAS, AUG, AK74, FAL, Galil.
> Can't even think of any others because they all worked the same.
> And none of them had any advantage over the other really.
> Shotguns were useless unless you were right in front of the enemy, Snipers are hit and miss, the rest of the guns were basically the same thing with different skins.
> Made it non-exciting.



FAMAS and AUG are almost the same gun, except the Famas has ONE more square of accuracy to it  AK74 was a fucking cheap SMG because it was better than half the actual assault rifles, the FAL was the same as MW2 I imagine, and the Galil is in my opinion, a fucking atrocity given it's ridiculous recoil. 

I roll with the M-16, MP5K, Famas, and then in higher ranks, AK47, Commando and G11. Commando is a more bad-ass looking M-16 with full auto, the G11 is a fucking beast of a gun that I love and we all know the AK47. 

Not to mention, you're comparing different classes and such against each other. Obviously an SMG is gonna have a fast fire rate and such, so I feel they all have advantages over each other. If not, how would one person kill someone else if they were all the same gun? It'd all come down to who shot first, versus more powerful gun and fire rate, accuracy, etc...



GazPots said:


> I have to say, I'm not a fan of the basic look of the blops guns. I like the high detail on these weapon screens.
> 
> Thats not to say I like a gun with every attachment under the sun on it. That is too much.
> 
> Saying that, remember blops was set in the late 60's 70's whereas this is right upto date and beyond. So shitty guns are a no no unless they have iconic status (ak47 anyone? ).
> 
> Gaz



Yeah, I do remember it being in the past and such, and some of these look good with what they've got, but stuff like the Noob Tube look overly complex, as does the sniper with eight billion attachments and shit, and the M4 with dual scopes (Really? REALLY?). I imagine in game when you're using them you won't notice and it'll be fine.

Edit : I think my biggest grip was looking down the iron sights, they all looked really cluttered and like you wouldn't be able to pull off a headshot because you wouldn't notice the persons head being right there. They were all so so tiny.


----------



## Taylor2

MFB said:


> FAMAS and AUG are almost the same gun, except the Famas has ONE more square of accuracy to it  AK74 was a fucking cheap SMG because it was better than half the actual assault rifles, the FAL was the same as MW2 I imagine, and the Galil is in my opinion, a fucking atrocity given it's ridiculous recoil.
> 
> I roll with the M-16, MP5K, Famas, and then in higher ranks, AK47, Commando and G11. Commando is a more bad-ass looking M-16 with full auto, the G11 is a fucking beast of a gun that I love and we all know the AK47.
> 
> Not to mention, you're comparing different classes and such against each other. Obviously an SMG is gonna have a fast fire rate and such, so I feel they all have advantages over each other. If not, how would one person kill someone else if they were all the same gun? It'd all come down to who shot first, versus more powerful gun and fire rate, accuracy, etc...




I wasn't comparing different classes...



I've owned Black Ops since the day it came out, and I find that all of the guns IN THEIR RESPECTIVE CLASSES (in case it wasn't clear), are a carbon copy of each other, with one or two being far superior.
Whether or not you think one or the other is an "atrocity", I.E the Galil, you can't deny that it's superior to most of the other guns.


Commando : High Fire Rate, Low Recoil, High Damage.
AK47 : Commando with a different skin and vertical recoil rather than diagonal. And I'm not exaggerating.
Galil : High damage, low recoil, high fire rate. Lower recoil then either the Commando and AK47, higher magazine count, so why would you use them?
G18 : High Damage, High Accuracy, Low Recoil, but burst fire. M16 has a lower fire rate, lower fire rest rate (time between next fire), lower mobility and slower ADS. For what reason would you use the M16 over this for? 
MP5k : Why would you use this over the AK74u? Same fire rate, same damage, yet more recoil, lower effective range and and slower everything else. (Reload time, ADS time)


There's issues like this throughout all of the weaponry in Black Ops.

The only guns in MW2 that were basic carbon copies were the M16 and the FAMAS, but the M16 has a quicker reload time and ADS time.

Unlike a lot of people who argue points, I have spent a lot of time researching my points.

If you'd like a comparison chart, go here :

Black Ops | DenKirson on Xanga


It compares every aspect of every gun.
This is taken directly from the game mechanics.





TL;DR, I like MW2 better then BO. This is why I'm in a thread talking about Modern Warfare, and not in a thread about Black Ops.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah there aren't many decent guns in Black Ops. Some of them are absolute shit. In MW1 and 2 there were only a couple of weapons here and there that weren't as good. Most of them had their strengths. The secondary weapons in BO are shit. There's like one decent grenade launcher, and other than the cross bow and ballistic knife there's nothing else. The only useable pistol is the python and even then it's not amazing.

I'm looking forward to the new weapons and camos in MW3


----------



## Prydogga

I have never played a game of Black Ops where I haven't felt lacking. There's too much restriction on what you can do. Even in hardcore I can't stand any of the pistols. In Cod4 and MW2 I would rape with the M9.

I agree strongly that most of the guns in Black Ops are absolute shit, and even the 'god' guns are terrible compared to anything else that's been used. Play a game of Black Ops with your favourite gun, and then use *any* gun from WaW, you'll see how much Treyarch raped the guns. 

In MW2 I'm always genuinely excited to unlock a new gun, and then work my way up for attachments with it. In Black Ops they took out all the challenge, but also took away the majority of the reward, attachments and camos are way too easy to get, while the guns themselves are shithole.


----------



## leandroab

I like how everybody calls grenade launchers "Noob Tubes". I guess grenades are "Noob Spheres" then.

It's a fucking weapon. It kills people. Deal with it.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I've been using the 'tube a lot lately on the new maps. (especially zoo and hotel)

BUT DAMN THOSE FLACK JACKET PRO FUCKS!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

leandroab said:


> I like how everybody calls grenade launchers "Noob Tubes". I guess grenades are "Noob Spheres" then.
> 
> It's a fucking weapon. It kills people. Deal with it.



Grenades a easier to avoid and harder to use than noobtubes. Noobtubes *generally* explode on contact and are faster and more accurate.

Some weapons are cheap kills man.


----------



## ittoa666

leandroab said:


> I like how everybody calls grenade launchers "Noob Tubes". I guess grenades are "Noob Spheres" then.
> 
> It's a fucking weapon. It kills people. Deal with it.


----------



## Mexi

after seeing the trailer, I'm a little disappointed with the visuals. I expected them to be on par with other next-gen FPS' (frostbite 2, cryengine 3, ID tech 5) and it just looks like black ops set in urban settings. It looks like they still have the cinematic gameplay, so it should be fun either way.


----------



## wannabguitarist

leandroab said:


> I like how everybody calls grenade launchers "Noob Tubes". I guess grenades are "Noob Spheres" then.
> 
> It's a fucking weapon. It kills people. Deal with it.





I never understood the hate. I rarely use them since I prefer the other attachments but I don't care if someone blows me up with one


----------



## Mindcrime1204

wannabguitarist said:


> I never understood the hate. I rarely use them since I prefer the other attachments but I don't care if someone blows me up with one


 

All the hate started with em on MW2 I think cause everyone used em.

Did they have flackjacket on MW2? Maybe that's why.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The noob tube hate comes from people spamming them and referring to them as noob weapons as it takes not a lot of skill to fire an expolosive in someone's general direction as opposed to a lot of skill to get a headshot on a moving target. I thought it was pretty damn obvious...


----------



## Kryss

when we had a whole crapload of noobtubers against us in a match woflpack would all switch to them to make a point lol. none of us used noobtubes but if the other guys were all using them we would swap to a loadout just to piss off the other guys lol on xbox live i think we lost maybe 1-2 matches a night in 2-3 hours of gameplay on avg. there is some satisfaction of exacting revenge on teams that overly use them though.


----------



## DavyH

Prydogga said:


> .
> 
> I agree strongly that most of the guns in Black Ops are absolute shit, and even the 'god' guns are terrible compared to anything else that's been used. Play a game of Black Ops with your favourite gun, and then use *any* gun from WaW, you'll see how much Treyarch raped the guns.
> .


 
...... so that the physics are a bit more like real weapons, perhaps?

Assault rifles and submachine guns have improved (a lot!) between the 60s and now. Handguns are still poor combat weapons.

Previous CoD games have overplayed the accuracy of weapons. The only thing I like about Black Ops is the improved realism of the weaponry.


----------



## Prydogga

Like I said, compare Black Ops to WaW, the guns in WaW are older, but better. I don't find the realism to be a quality of CoD.


----------



## Taylor2

No one plays COD for realism.
You don't run around with guns.
You don't fire guns full auto, unless you're firing an LMG, in which case, you don't run around with it and fire it full auto.
Bullets don't go straight forever.
Snipers. Need I say more?


----------



## GazPots

The snipers in cod have the smallest zoom i've ever witnessed.


It's like you put somebody elses reading glasses on.


----------



## DVRP

I wish they would make bigger maps.


----------



## malufet

I liked battlefield better, I can ride tanks, atv's speedboats and helicopters. PLUS I can blow up buildings where campers hide.


----------



## Kryss

malufet said:


> I liked battlefield better, I can ride tanks, atv's speedboats and helicopters. PLUS I can blow up buildings where campers hide.



ya nothing better than finding a whole squad camping in a building in a match. i just call in the mortars and then snipe whats left in the building if it doesn't collapse. the new battlefield watching the demos looks like it will be much more like cod like in how plays overall. the fact that you can destroy the environment adds so much to battlefield strategy though. if a building is trashed early on it's pretty easy to see that baddies are hiding out there often so there are certain advantages to gameplay to having this. cod is a great game if you take out the hackers. battlefield though is also a blast online and i like the fact that the maps are larger. less spawn deaths in that game.


----------



## MFB

GazPots said:


> The snipers in cod have the smallest zoom i've ever witnessed.
> 
> 
> It's like you put somebody elses reading glasses on.



The regular sniper scope, variable, and power-scope (G11 only) feel like ACTUAL scopes. The reflex/red-dot/ACOG? THOSE are reading glasses.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I've said it before and I'll say it again: weapon specific class games.

Sniper deathmatch, handgun deathmatch etc. I don't know why they haven't done it already.


----------



## Nile

I'm late to this game but I have to say it, in blops the ak74 uses more ammo and has a smaller clip but has the horrible vertical recoil where the mp5k wastes less ammo, has more ammo per clip and it has recoil that goes in a circle so it still has a great chance of hitting someone unlike the 74 which goes up and off the person's general area.


----------



## Uncreative123

I'm just glad to see so many people here preferred MW2 to Black Ops. This is my first venture into this sub-forum. 
I couldn't stand Black Ops, for a plethora of reasons. Stoked for Infinity Ward to be back on MW3.


----------



## Nile

Uncreative123 said:


> I'm just glad to see so many people here preferred MW2 to Black Ops. This is my first venture into this sub-forum.
> I couldn't stand Black Ops, for a plethora of reasons. Stoked for Infinity Ward to be back on MW3.


 They aren't.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Modern Warfare 2 is undoubtedly better than Black Ops. For about a week I thought Black Ops was better, because for the first week I played the campaign


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> Modern Warfare 2 is undoubtedly better than Black Ops. For about a week I thought Black Ops was better, because for the first week I played the campaign



MW2 makes me rage more but is ultimately more rewarding. It's a rediculous game riddled with unrealism but it's still great in certain aspects.


----------



## shredguitar7

only thing good about black ops is campaign and ZOMBIES!!!! new Call Of The Dead map is the shit.. level 32... then my fat ass got stuck on a crawler.. bitches


----------



## Prydogga

Nile said:


> They aren't.



Nitpicking, they sort of are. It's the guys who left IW after the incident with Activision. Point it, it's basically the same team.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


> Nitpicking, they sort of are. It's the guys who left IW after the incident with Activision. Point it, it's basically the same team.



1/3 of the COD4/MW2 team, but it's still Activision Ward... I mean Infinity Ward.


----------



## nothingleft09

I definitely prefer MW2 to black ops. But, the gaming community I'm in is all about Black Ops and Halo: Reach. So I usually end up playing Ops. I think the other good thing about it besides Zombies is the Combat Training. I like going in there and playing on veteran and I don't have to listen to a bunch of whiny 6-14 year olds being pissy because you "modded" and fired through a wall and killed their little punk asses. lmao


----------



## GazPots

You play combat training on Veteran?


Fuck doing that. I remember getting uzi'd from across the map by a bot with the ability to know where i was going before i did. 


And that was the shittiest bot in the game. The rest of the team wiped the floor with me. I cried.


----------



## Prydogga

Oh my god: 



Say whatever you want about it looking 'copy and paste', but they're working with very outdated 360 support, and it's an IW game so of course it's going to look ismilar, and share some elements from previous games. Whatever, it looks fucking awesome, and I want a new IW game. Some of the new weaponry and visual/sound effects are much more immersive, listen to the explosions in the street and the sound of passing helicopters.

In city helicopter firefight, that is wicked, the various locations should make for some *very* interesting gameplay, fuck I love these guys.


----------



## MFB

Oh dat's nice


----------



## ittoa666

That trailer saw me skipping parts after the first 2 minutes. It really does look the same as the others (I know), but let's take a look at why. First, the guy is just cruising around like it's nothing taking out guy after guy. I'm guessing it's on easy since it's an E3 demo. That gives i the benefit of a doubt. Second, the game still looks linear as all hell. In a world of open world games, they have decided to stay with closed paths and invisible walls. Third, nothing caught my attention other than the slightly better graphics. I just lost interest and closed the tab after scrolling through the video. Unless they really do something new and surprise us, I won't care too much.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

cant say im impressed with that video, i just cant see this being fresh enough and different enough from black ops for me to justify spending $100+ dollars on it


----------



## Prydogga

Not different from Black Ops? It's nothing like Black Ops at all, if they didn't have the prefix of 'Call of Duty', Treyarch and Infinity Ward games could almost be under an entirely different series.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

the gameplay looks like it could be the same game to me, and yes i know that traditionally infinity ward and treyarch games are a bit different, i just dont really see anything new, except for the weapon attachments. maybe i will be eating these words closer to the release date as more is revealed.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## vampiregenocide

I think they have a difficult job in keeping the game faithful enough to the series so as to not disappoint fans, but then also bringing new things in to keep it fresh. It's a difficult balance to keep right. Not everyone will like it. There have only been two modern warfare games and looking at those alone, they added a lot with MW2 (some might say too much). Black Ops pretty much just copied MW2, and didn't do it as well. IW are the ones really pushing the COD series, I just treat Treyarchs games like spin-offs now. I'm interested in seeing what else they have added to this game, and what they have taken away.


----------



## leandroab

ittoa666 said:


> Unless they really do something new and surprise us, I won't care too much.



They won't. That's the point. It's not like it's MW3. It's MWx3, if you get what I'm saying...

I'm not saying it's not going to be fun to play. But it's not worthy of my money in this year when a shitload of games (that I'm looking forward to) are going to be released.

That made me remember that I need a new GPU...


----------



## Taylor2

Thrashmanzac said:


> the gameplay looks like it could be the same game to me, and yes i know that traditionally infinity ward and treyarch games are a bit different, i just dont really see anything new, except for the weapon attachments. maybe i will be eating these words closer to the release date as more is revealed.



What did you expect really?
It's Call Of Duty.
It's not going to be drastically different, it's not going to be a revolutionary new game, it's going to basically be an update to the rest of the series.
All of the Call Of Duty's are the same thing with some changes here and there.
(I'm speaking idea-wise here)

Buying a new COD game expecting something new is like buying a new Agile and expecting it to be different.

It's the same thing with a few minor changes. It probably always will be.




As for the trailers, I'm not sure I'm impressed.
It basically seems like they just took pretty well everything from MW2 and slapped some new skins on it.
Which in itself is okay, seeing as MW2 was essentially as good as it can get mechanics-wise, but I was kind of hoping for at least new gun sounds.....


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Taylor said:


> What did you expect really?
> It's Call Of Duty.
> It's not going to be drastically different, it's not going to be a revolutionary new game, it's going to basically be an update to the rest of the series.
> All of the Call Of Duty's are the same thing with some changes here and there.
> (I'm speaking idea-wise here)
> 
> Buying a new COD game expecting something new is like buying a new Agile and expecting it to be different.
> 
> It's the same thing with a few minor changes. It probably always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the trailers, I'm not sure I'm impressed.
> It basically seems like they just took pretty well everything from MW2 and slapped some new skins on it.
> Which in itself is okay, seeing as MW2 was essentially as good as it can get mechanics-wise, but I was kind of hoping for at least new gun sounds.....



thats what im saying, i dont expect it to be new or drastically different, at least not from this gameplay footage, hence why i personally cant justify shelling out 100 clams for it. sorry if i missled you in my earlier post. im happy with black ops atm


----------



## Taylor2

All good!


You guys sure get destroyed on pricing and availability with video games though. Ouch.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

tell me about it man, it will retail for between $100-$120 here


----------



## vampiregenocide

Wow, fuck that.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

if i remember correctly the cheapest you could get blackops when it first came out was $96 from eb games. aussies get bent over for all kinds of shit


----------



## Taylor2

Thrashmanzac said:


> if i remember correctly the cheapest you could get blackops when it first came out was $96 from eb games. aussies get bent over for all kinds of shit



Isn't the ratings board a bunch of cunts too?


----------



## Mexi

$120 for a video game? sweet christ


----------



## Mn3mic

Dunno guys, I have both Black Ops and MW2, I must admit that MW2 has too many shitty features (or the lack of features to be exact).

To be honest, when I first got it (PC user) I wanted something to replace my old love, Counter Strike Source and I was happy at first...

...that lasted 4 days until I realized how many things are out of order and simply destroy the online gaming experience in this shiny piece of...

First of all, you unlock weapons in a very linear order, if you really love the SCAR you can't buy it until you reach a certain level
This is not that the worst thing ever, but kinda annoying when you have all the weapons you don't need nor want and don't have the weapon you really want...

After you decide that the M4A1 is the best thing at the moment and it's time to choose a game type...lets go with team deathmatch.

After you decide that you just wanna run around in teams and shoot people it's time to visit the lobby.
Ah yes, the lobby, the worst and most annoying 60 seconds, which is not that much time, but kinda slowly eats at your nerves as you play more then 30 minutes a day...
Oh, did I mention that you have to wait until the lobby gathers enough players before you can start a game?

Then you finally start the game, and if you are lucky, you are not on a hacked server (meaning that you won't jump to level 70 after one kill) and you can finally play a nice game of...WAIT no you can't cause the player who was picked by IWnet as the supreme being that will host this great brawl has left the game to spread his girlfriends legs and now the game has stopped and is evaluating clients.
Evaluating Clients sounds so hi-tech but it means picking the next best host to host the game.

Usually this takes around 30 seconds and then the game begins.
You run around, kill some - get killed and your now 2nd on the ladder and the sun seems to be shining above your head once again and then the game kicks you back to the lobby.
No Exp points, no achievements - nothing....

Then you really want to play a certain map, Favela, but there is no way of choosing a map so you have to hope that after all of you in the lobby vote against Snow, you don't get Rust...but you do...
Cause after your vote passes, there was no voting, it's again puts a random map on - sometimes even the same one -_-

Did I mention IWnet? 
Yeah, it's a great way to get your self a Kurt Cobain haircut including a 12 gauge attachment...

How it works? It finds the player who is in the lobby with the best PC specs, lowest ping, best internet connection and he will be the chosen one a.k.a. the HOST.

What this means? Well, first of all, the host has a ping equal to 0.
Yeah that's right, he has no ping at all, quite logical if you think about it since he is the host, but then again that means that he has a clear advantage.

Last month I bought Black Ops and I it's not the best MP game, it's not MW but it's better and far more enjoyable then MW2...

...by the way, anyone want my MW2 copy?

EDIT: Yeah, I can't wait to get my hands on MW3 - hope it's nothing like MW2...


----------



## ittoa666

leandroab said:


> They won't. That's the point. It's not like it's MW3. It's MWx3, if you get what I'm saying...
> 
> I'm not saying it's not going to be fun to play. But it's not worthy of my money in this year when a shitload of games (that I'm looking forward to) are going to be released.
> 
> That made me remember that I need a new GPU...



Definitely.

Honestly, I couldn't have been more bored watching the gameplay vids. I just watched the new battlefield videos, and they blew me away. They have set out to innovate with a new engine and bigger levels, plus more added realism (dead on military lingo and tech), so it looks like they'll come out on top for me. 

I am interested in the mw3 multiplayer though (as is everyone else here), because I still somewhat enjoy it. It's something that I can go back to that's familiar but still fun at times.


----------



## Taylor2

Mn3mic said:


> snip



Maybe it was just PC that was like this, even though when I tried it on PC it wasn't, but this seems a little bit on the hyperbolic side to me.


Either way, MW3 looks like MW2 with some refinements.
Perfect.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Taylor said:


> Maybe it was just PC that was like this, even though when I tried it on PC it wasn't, but this seems a little bit on the hyperbolic side to me.



As another person who played it on PC (and only on PC), I can confirm that everything he said was spot on with what I absolutely hated about the game, and ultimately why I also enjoyed Black Ops more.

The only thing he forgot to mention is how that evaluating clients thing happened multiple times per match.


----------



## Taylor2

Hmm.
Must of been a PC-exclusive issue.
Had none of those issues on 360.


----------



## MFB

ittoa666 said:


> That trailer saw me skipping parts after the first 2 minutes. It really does look the same as the others (I know), but let's take a look at why. First, the guy is just cruising around like it's nothing taking out guy after guy. I'm guessing it's on easy since it's an E3 demo. That gives i the benefit of a doubt. Second, the game still looks linear as all hell. In a world of open world games, they have decided to stay with closed paths and invisible walls. Third, nothing caught my attention other than the slightly better graphics. I just lost interest and closed the tab after scrolling through the video. Unless they really do something new and surprise us, I won't care too much.



Yeah, I was just at Gamestop putting down pre-orders and didn't bother for MW3. It does look nice, but it doesn't feel like you play a person vs. a machine; he's just going from cover to cover, gunning down like Rambo. BF3 has an entire set of physics set up so the guns actually react like they're real life counterparts - hence why the one in the trailer feels like it's got weight to it.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

another thing thats a deal braeker for me is that iw are yet to include the option of local servers in online play. that for me means playing agaisnt americans and having to brown bar it every game. no thanks.
i think the local only server on blackops is my favorite thing ever.


----------



## Stealth7

Thrashmanzac said:


> tell me about it man, it will retail for between $100-$120 here



You should use these 2 sites.. They have new release games for cheap. 

Buy Video Games for Consoles and PC - From Japan, Korea and other Regions - Play-Asia.com
Video games for PS3, Xbox 360, Nintendo Wii, DS, PSP, PC & Mac from ozgameshop.com

Ozgameshop ships for free but takes 4-12 working days to get to you... I haven't used play-asia yet but I think it's free.


----------



## Prydogga

There's a japanese eBay seller that sells all new titles for $54 Aus, and they work in our region.



Thrashmanzac said:


> another thing thats a deal braeker for me is that iw are yet to include the option of local servers in online play. that for me means playing agaisnt americans and having to brown bar it every game. no thanks.
> i think the local only server on blackops is my favorite thing ever.



Nah, this isn't the case anymore. IW's game search on MW2 now automatically opts for 'local only', unless there's 30< people in the playlist and no option other than non-local players, I *never* get bad connection games in MW2, Black Ops' 'local only' search usually is pretty inconsistent for me.

Also, I feel the authentic style of CoD is almost only achieved through mostly linear gameplay. I don't care, because I can jump, I'm not stopped by gimmicky ways of steering me in the right direction, and you don't lose the overall 'battle' feel by wandering into hugely open areas for an entire game. Open world shooters can't keep consistent action IMO, Crysis really lacked in some battles, due to where everything is located, and because of location, enemies have to be placed in certain spots so that they don't underwhelm/overwhelm the player.

I don't want radically new gameplay for CoD, I just want an engaging and interesting Single Player (Which is a given, since it's IW) and the multiplayer that IMO only CoD,Halo and to a lesser extent, BC2 have ever delivered, in which thousands of people are constantly playing for up to years after release. Meaning the game stays fun to play after such a long time. Many multiplayer games get a good month or to before the numbers whittle down to hundred, then dozens of players. The reason is they can't deliver that consistently enjoyable and sociable online experience CoD excells at.


----------



## dacimvrl

Prydogga said:


> The reason is they can't deliver that *consistently enjoyable and sociable online experience* CoD excells at.



are you serious?

////////////////////

anyway, just a heads up, most of the original guys in charge at IW already left for greener pastures, so the IW behind MW3 is nothing like the IW that brought us CoD4. Just a wake up call for the guys still worshipping IW and believing MW3 will be "the pwnz0r" just because "IW" is behind this project.

like many before me have said, MW2 was disastrous at best, on PC. Truth be told, it was a failed console port, plain and simple. Sadly, I had to experience it first hand. You know what it's like to take dedicated servers away from the PC community? I said "take away" because CoD4:MW had dedicated server support.

As how IW addressed it through Robert Bowling - taking away dedicated servers is a design decision - it enhances gameplay, players no longer had to look for servers, and it virtually eliminates cheats.. And no, for the last time, it was not Activision's call like whoever mentioned.. /facepalm

How often do you see "migrating host..." in MW2 on PC? Every single game and more often than not, it happened multiple times, unless you are the host.
I can't stress the importance of dedicated servers enough. It's the only way for FPS games to work, plain and simple. Ideally, you want the game to be fair - low, consistent latency. What P2P or console-like environment creates are unfair host advantages, ppl warping...etc.

More evidence of MW2 being a bad port? IW dumbed down the latency indicator to console level, from numbers to 4 bars - green = good, red = bad. Are you kidding me? The numerical ping has been around since before CS days. For FPS games, a ping of 70 is practically the boundary of playable and not. What does 3 green bars mean in terms of latency? Good? Playable? 3 green bars meant ppl are still warping, because they are getting 1 red bar!! LoL.

Hacks, it's a rampant issue in a lot of games. What about MW2? You bet. No dedicated servers = no admin. What was used as anti-cheat? VAC2? LoL? Didn't they promise the IW.Net system would bring an end to all hacks and whatnot? Sorry, the truth is that it failed miserably. Even CoD4:MW with Punkbuster did better than IW.Net.

Enough of the rant, I am just sick of reading comments from clueless fanboys.. Thank God Treyarch brought us Black Ops, the game is way better than MW2. And like what we've seen from E3, the in-game vids of MW3 is really sub-par at best. 

If you don't believe me, go and watch the in-game footage trailer from E3 that showcased the underwater level with submarine and everything. Choose the HD version and pay attention to the air bubbles. The air bubbles look like they are from The Little Mermaid or something. The simple truth being - the CoD franchise has been moving forward in baby steps; whereas, other titles have been building engines from ground up and making all the innovations. Sorry, I don't consider suicide bombing attack dogs an innovation.

Like many industry veterans put it - the way you are supposed to design a game - start with the maximum and the best of what you can offer, and scale it down per system. And that is what a lot of the studios are doing, push the boundaries on PC, scale it down and bring it to console. What IW has been doing is locking themselves down with console constraints and port it. I really don't understand how that makes sense at all.



CoD, RIP..,

thoughts of a diehard CoD fan..


----------



## leandroab

Lack of dedicated servers in online PC gaming is just RETARDED.

And speaking of technological breakthroughs and etc, can't wait for the id's Tech 5


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Bring on RAGE


----------



## Prydogga

dacimvrl said:


> are you serious?



I mean overall, when do you hear 'Come on guys, let's all go play GTA online for 2 weeks straight! CoD just has a multiplayer structure that millions have been subjected to and enjoy, and still use.


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bring on RAGE



And Doom 4


----------



## vampiregenocide

MW3 could literally be perfect and people will still compain. If you don't like it then don't buy it, if not then don't complain about a game you aren't even going to buy.  Everyone is getting so anal about the Call of Duty series. If it was a shit game hundreds of thousands of people wouldn't still be playing it. MW2 still has a lot of people playing and that came out almost 2 years ago. Yeah they can always be better here and there, but every game can. 

Also don't knock the whole game because the PC experience was shit.  I have a lot more connection issues with Black Ops on console than I did with MW2, so it's a very different experience from PS3 to xbox and PC.


----------



## ittoa666

dacimvrl said:


> are you serious?
> 
> ////////////////////
> 
> anyway, just a heads up, most of the original guys in charge at IW already left for greener pastures, so the IW behind MW3 is nothing like the IW that brought us CoD4. Just a wake up call for the guys still worshipping IW and believing MW3 will be "the pwnz0r" just because "IW" is behind this project.
> 
> like many before me have said, MW2 was disastrous at best, on PC. Truth be told, it was a failed console port, plain and simple. Sadly, I had to experience it first hand. You know what it's like to take dedicated servers away from the PC community? I said "take away" because CoD4:MW had dedicated server support.
> 
> As how IW addressed it through Robert Bowling - taking away dedicated servers is a design decision - it enhances gameplay, players no longer had to look for servers, and it virtually eliminates cheats.. And no, for the last time, it was not Activision's call like whoever mentioned.. /facepalm
> 
> How often do you see "migrating host..." in MW2 on PC? Every single game and more often than not, it happened multiple times, unless you are the host.
> I can't stress the importance of dedicated servers enough. It's the only way for FPS games to work, plain and simple. Ideally, you want the game to be fair - low, consistent latency. What P2P or console-like environment creates are unfair host advantages, ppl warping...etc.
> 
> More evidence of MW2 being a bad port? IW dumbed down the latency indicator to console level, from numbers to 4 bars - green = good, red = bad. Are you kidding me? The numerical ping has been around since before CS days. For FPS games, a ping of 70 is practically the boundary of playable and not. What does 3 green bars mean in terms of latency? Good? Playable? 3 green bars meant ppl are still warping, because they are getting 1 red bar!! LoL.
> 
> Hacks, it's a rampant issue in a lot of games. What about MW2? You bet. No dedicated servers = no admin. What was used as anti-cheat? VAC2? LoL? Didn't they promise the IW.Net system would bring an end to all hacks and whatnot? Sorry, the truth is that it failed miserably. Even CoD4:MW with Punkbuster did better than IW.Net.
> 
> Enough of the rant, I am just sick of reading comments from clueless fanboys.. Thank God Treyarch brought us Black Ops, the game is way better than MW2. And like what we've seen from E3, the in-game vids of MW3 is really sub-par at best.
> 
> If you don't believe me, go and watch the in-game footage trailer from E3 that showcased the underwater level with submarine and everything. Choose the HD version and pay attention to the air bubbles. The air bubbles look like they are from The Little Mermaid or something. The simple truth being - the CoD franchise has been moving forward in baby steps; whereas, other titles have been building engines from ground up and making all the innovations. Sorry, I don't consider suicide bombing attack dogs an innovation.
> 
> Like many industry veterans put it - the way you are supposed to design a game - start with the maximum and the best of what you can offer, and scale it down per system. And that is what a lot of the studios are doing, push the boundaries on PC, scale it down and bring it to console. What IW has been doing is locking themselves down with console constraints and port it. I really don't understand how that makes sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> CoD, RIP..,
> 
> thoughts of a diehard CoD fan..



Glad to see someone else that thinks the way I do. I couldn't agree more with this post.


----------



## dacimvrl

vampiregenocide said:


> MW3 could literally be perfect and people will still compain. If you don't like it then don't buy it, if not then don't complain about a game you aren't even going to buy.  Everyone is getting so anal about the Call of Duty series. If it was a shit game hundreds of thousands of people wouldn't still be playing it. MW2 still has a lot of people playing and that came out almost 2 years ago. Yeah they can always be better here and there, but every game can.
> 
> Also don't knock the whole game because the PC experience was shit.  I have a lot more connection issues with Black Ops on console than I did with MW2, so it's a very different experience from PS3 to xbox and PC.




Sry man, I did't know the UK was a communist state, but you know, here in America, we are allowed to voice our opinions, even about things we don't want to purchase. Oh, and I did support the franchise from the very first CoD, you?

Then again, you play a FPS game on a console with auto-aim and P2P connection, you win!


----------



## Taylor2

Sorry guys, this is going to be long one.












dacimvrl said:


> anyway, just a heads up, most of the original guys in charge at IW already left for greener pastures, so the IW behind MW3 is nothing like the IW that brought us CoD4. Just a wake up call for the guys still worshipping IW and believing MW3 will be "the pwnz0r" just because "IW" is behind this project.



Except for the fact that MW3 uses almost all of the same graphics and physics engines. Meaning that it will move and look like MW2 with some updates.
What did everyone expect really?



dacimvrl said:


> like many before me have said, MW2 was disastrous at best, *on PC*. Truth be told, it was a failed console port, plain and simple. Sadly, I had to experience it first hand. You know what it's like to take dedicated servers away from the PC community? I said "take away" because CoD4:MW had dedicated server support.



Note the part that is bolded.
How is it exactly that -by your judgement- MW2 is disastrous?
What was wrong with it exactly?
Hackers? Every PC game has hackers. Why is this of any surprise?
CS:S had far more hackers then MW2 did, I don't remember anyone slamming Valve....

Oh noes, IW took away their own dedicated servers. I wonder if that has anything to do with having half of their staff fired by Activision......
Oh wait, I don't even have to ask that. It was entirely because IW was shut down.
Even still. Go play Battlefield. The less popular, slightly different version of COD. 95% of the servers aren't run by EA, yet, I can still find hundreds of servers run by individuals. With less then 50 ping at all times.

Regardless, dedicated servers are no saving grace. Please note as to why, below.




dacimvrl said:


> *And no, for the last time, it was not Activision's call like whoever mentioned.. /facepalm*



Oh really?
So then why don't you go start up your own game company, funded by a multi-billion dollar company, start your own line of dedicated servers, only to have all funding stripped away and you lose your job, and tell me if you think you'd still have those servers running off your own money, so that unappreciative children can still play your game you spent years creating?
Yes, I'm VERY sure IW just decided to pull them just because.



dacimvrl said:


> How often do you see "migrating host..." in MW2 on PC? Every single game and more often than not, it happened multiple times, unless you are the host.
> I can't stress the importance of dedicated servers enough.




Not really.
Join a 3rd party server rather then P2P games.
Problem solved.
Worked for me, it can work for you.




dacimvrl said:


> It's the only way for FPS games to work, plain and simple. Ideally, you want the game to be fair - low, consistent latency. What P2P or console-like environment creates are unfair host advantages, ppl warping...etc.



Seems to work fine on the 360?

You can't get rid of host advantage unless you do indeed run dedicated servers. 
Which costs a lot of money and have HUGE amounts of downtime.
Do you realize how difficult it is to run dedicated servers?
They constantly crash or need updating.



dacimvrl said:


> More evidence of MW2 being a bad port? IW dumbed down the latency indicator to console level, from numbers to 4 bars - green = good, red = bad. Are you kidding me? The numerical ping has been around since before CS days. For FPS games, a ping of 70 is practically the boundary of playable and not. What does 3 green bars mean in terms of latency? Good? Playable? 3 green bars meant ppl are still warping, because they are getting 1 red bar!! LoL.



What an arbitrary thing to whine about.

What difference does it make whether or not it shows numerical ping times?
Like really? 
Is it going to matter whether or not you need to know that your ping is 36ms vs. 4-bar?
I certainly hope not.

It's realllllllly simple.
If a game is less than 3 bars for any given amount of time? You leave and find a new one. 



dacimvrl said:


> Hacks, it's a rampant issue in a lot of games. What about MW2? You bet. No dedicated servers = no admin. What was used as anti-cheat? VAC2? LoL? Didn't they promise the IW.Net system would bring an end to all hacks and whatnot? Sorry, the truth is that it failed miserably. Even CoD4:MW with Punkbuster did better than IW.Net.




Hacks. The bain of all PC games. Period.
I seem to remember playing Valve servers and EA servers and finding very little difference in the volume of hackers compared to P2P games. 
If there was a hacker in a P2P game, everyone left.
It's a nuisance but hey, if small things bother you so much, stop playing video games.



dacimvrl said:


> Enough of the rant, I am just sick of reading comments from clueless fanboys.. Thank God Treyarch brought us Black Ops, the game is way better than MW2. And like what we've seen from E3, the in-game vids of MW3 is really sub-par at best.



I'm going to try and not be too cynical and assume the 'clueless fanboys' comment was not directed at me, but honestly, a lot of your points are kind of misdirected.

I've ran dedicated servers before. It's hard, and expensive. It's not as great of a solution to gaming as people seem to think it is. 
Kind of like electric cars. 


And the rest of your 'point' was subjective so I'm going to ignore that.



dacimvrl said:


> If you don't believe me, go and watch the in-game footage trailer from E3 that showcased the underwater level with submarine and everything. Choose the HD version and pay attention to the air bubbles. The air bubbles look like they are from The Little Mermaid or something. The simple truth being - the CoD franchise has been moving forward in baby steps; whereas, other titles have been building engines from ground up and making all the innovations. Sorry, I don't consider suicide bombing attack dogs an innovation.



Are you REALLY complaining about bubbles? From a trailer? For a game that isn't even finished?
I'd rather have the game be smooth and run well, like MW2 did (I can throw subjective opinions in a matter-of-fact way too.) rather then have over-the-top graphics.
Maybe I'm just old fashioned and care more about how the game plays rather then how it looks.




Look, I'm not here to attack anyone, like you seem to have, but really, you seem to have this blind notion that IW is the big evil corporation out to screw everyone.
It's been said at least half a dozen times in this thread that shit hit the fan in a half-billion-dollar lawsuit.

Like really, give the people who busted ass to make one of the best games in the FPS industry a break for fucks sake...


Also, another thing I don't really understand, WHY do people who HATE the Modern Warfare series keep coming into a thread--ABOUT MODERN WARFARE--just to share their distaste for it?
Cool, you don't like it. 
The Black Ops thread is further down the page.
Doesn't if this is a 'discussion' forum, coming into a thread to slam the game with little background information to present is just grounds for shit storms.
If you're going to discuss it, discuss it with civility and proper knowledge.


----------



## dacimvrl

Taylor said:


> Sorry guys, this is going to be long one.
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that MW3 uses almost all of the same graphics and physics engines. Meaning that it will move and look like MW2 with some updates.



seriously...RE-Read what you just said..
and you are saying it like it's a good thing? /facepalm...



Taylor said:


> Note the part that is bolded.
> How is it exactly that -by your judgement- MW2 is disastrous?
> What was wrong with it exactly?
> Hackers? Every PC game has hackers. Why is this of any surprise?
> CS:S had far more hackers then MW2 did, I don't remember anyone slamming Valve....


yes, nobody ever slammed valve about their failed VAC.. /facepalm



Taylor said:


> Oh noes, IW took away their own dedicated servers. I wonder if that has anything to do with having half of their staff fired by Activision......
> Oh wait, I don't even have to ask that. It was entirely because IW was shut down.
> Even still. Go play Battlefield. The less popular, slightly different version of COD. 95% of the servers aren't run by EA, yet, I can still find hundreds of servers run by individuals. With less then 50 ping at all times.


are you kidding me? get the timeline straight...... ROFL...another /facepalm
and exactly why I turned to BC2..but yeh, "IW took away their own dedicated servers"?? Are you kidding me? Do you even know the difference between IW master servers and dedicated servers? Do you even know how dedicated servers work? Dedicated servers were NEVER a part of MW2.. and you think there's a correlation between not having dedicated servers and staff getting fired by Activision? How about - it's a design flaw..the game is a console port..dedicated servers were never in the design..



Taylor said:


> Oh really?
> So then why don't you go start up your own game company, funded by a multi-billion dollar company, start your own line of dedicated servers, only to have all funding stripped away and you lose your job, and tell me if you think you'd still have those servers running off your own money, so that unappreciative children can still play your game you spent years creating?
> Yes, I'm VERY sure IW just decided to pull them just because.
> 
> Not really.
> Join a 3rd party server rather then P2P games.
> Problem solved.
> Worked for me, it can work for you.


is that even an argument? What are you, 12? And if I don't like what I paid my money for, I should just go and start my own company and make it? So you are saying that you could join a 3rd party server rather then P2P with MW2? Seriously? Do you have any idea what dedicated servers are? 




Taylor said:


> Seems to work fine on the 360?



Finally, I see your pblm.. You play a FPS game on a console.... /facepalm



Taylor said:


> *You can't get rid of host advantage unless you do indeed run dedicated servers.*
> Which costs a lot of money and have HUGE amounts of downtime.
> Do you realize how difficult it is to run dedicated servers?
> They constantly crash or need updating.


RE-Read your own sentence.. READ IT AGAIN, AND AGAIN.. So now why do we want dedicated servers? READ WHAT YOU WROTE AGAIN. /facepalm

and dedicated servers is difficult to run, have huge amounts of down time, and constantly crash and need updating? Are you kidding me? Have you ever run dedicated servers, ever? Like EVER? Oh wait, you play on 360, you have no clue what dedicated servers are..



Taylor said:


> What an arbitrary thing to whine about.
> 
> What difference does it make whether or not it shows numerical ping times?
> Like really?
> Is it going to matter whether or not you need to know that your ping is 36ms vs. 4-bar?
> I certainly hope not.
> 
> It's realllllllly simple.
> If a game is less than 3 bars for any given amount of time? You leave and find a new one.


Arbitrary? Are you seriously saying the 4 bar system is better than the numerical system? Oh God.. /facepalm





Taylor said:


> Hacks. The bain of all PC games. Period.
> I seem to remember playing Valve servers and EA servers and finding very little difference in the volume of hackers compared to P2P games.
> If there was a hacker in a P2P game, everyone left.
> It's a nuisance but hey, if small things bother you so much, stop playing video games.


LoL? So you are saying when you see a hacker, just leave? How about dedicated servers with admins that ban them? Sound good? No? 





Taylor said:


> I'm going to try and not be too cynical and assume the 'clueless fanboys' comment was not directed at me, but honestly, a lot of your points are kind of misdirected.
> 
> I've ran dedicated servers before. It's hard, and expensive. It's not as great of a solution to gaming as people seem to think it is.
> Kind of like electric cars.


No you haven't, don't even lie about it. You don't even know what dedicated servers are.. How do you even run something you have no knowledge of?




Taylor said:


> Are you REALLY complaining about bubbles? From a trailer? For a game that isn't even finished?
> I'd rather have the game be smooth and run well, like MW2 did (I can throw subjective opinions in a matter-of-fact way too.) rather then have over-the-top graphics.
> Maybe I'm just old fashioned and care more about how the game plays rather then how it looks.


Umm, because graphics is not a part of the game? Because you clearly never saw the BF3 trailer? Because you play a FPS game on 360 with assisted aim and P2P? Because you like being fed the same thing with little mods here and there and be happy cuz they wrote a 3 on the box instead of a 2. What does that make you? /facepalm




Taylor said:


> Look, I'm not here to attack anyone, like you seem to have, but really, you seem to have this blind notion that IW is the big evil corporation out to screw everyone.
> It's been said at least half a dozen times in this thread that shit hit the fan in a half-billion-dollar lawsuit.



Yes, because the law-suit was before the game was even designed eh? Who are you kidding, get the timeline straight.... /facepalm



Taylor said:


> Like really, give the people who busted ass to make one of the best games in the FPS industry a break for fucks sake...


Yes, totally, we paid for the games, and we aren't allowed to voice our opinions.. Sry man, I am not used to bending over and taking it like you guys up north.




Taylor said:


> Also, another thing I don't really understand, WHY do people who HATE the Modern Warfare series keep coming into a thread--ABOUT MODERN WARFARE--just to share their distaste for it?
> Cool, you don't like it.
> The Black Ops thread is further down the page.
> Doesn't if this is a 'discussion' forum, coming into a thread to slam the game with little background information to present is just grounds for shit storms.



Hating the MW series? Quit trying to get all defensive like a clueless fanboy.. All everyone ever pointed out were where MW2 fell short, and how MW3 doesn't seem to progress. We can't even voice our opinions and concerns about products we purchased? What kind of world do you live in?

I believe CoD4 is the first installment of the MW series, and I love it. The sniper mission is pbly the most intriguing FPS singleplayer experience ever. The MP is great as well, dedicated servers + punkbuster. And I remember saying great things about these combo in the previous post as well. On a side note, in my original post, I said "Thank God Treyarch brought us BO" cuz I clearly am slamming BO? No, most ppl here agree that for PC, BO > MW2, hands down. We acknowledge what we like and we voice out our concerns. *And that is why Treyarch brought dedicated servers back in Black Ops. Cuz they listened to our concerns!!* Are you only allowed to say good things about something you purchased?

Seriously, you are so deep down in a well and you are telling everyone that the world is as big as the well you are in..

Here, go google up what dedicated servers are, and how they work, cuz you clearly have no clue what they are and what they can offer. They don't crash constantly, they don't cost an arm and a leg, and they don't have a lot of downtime like you incorrectly pointed out. This is 2011 man, dedicated servers have none of those issues. Also, the reason why they even update constantly is because the game devs are fixing shit. How's that even a bad thing? Do you know what updates are or why dedicated servers get updates? BECAUSE THE GAME DEVS ARE FIXING SHIT. <- It's a good thing.. So kudos to whichever game devs you were talking about.


----------



## Taylor2

I see you're going to last long.
Are you finished with the condescending remarks?
Or are you just going to attack everyone who has a different opinion then you?
I wasn't aware that you've been completely read up on my life to the point where you can call me a liar.


----------



## highlordmugfug

vampiregenocide said:


> MW3 could literally be perfect and people will still compain. If you don't like it then don't buy it, if not then don't complain about a game you aren't even going to buy.  Everyone is getting so anal about the Call of Duty series. *If it was a shit game hundreds of thousands of people wouldn't still be playing it.* MW2 still has a lot of people playing and that came out almost 2 years ago. Yeah they can always be better here and there, but every game can.
> 
> Also don't knock the whole game because the PC experience was shit.  I have a lot more connection issues with Black Ops on console than I did with MW2, so it's a very different experience from PS3 to xbox and PC.


Fallacy: Appeal to Popularity

Just saying. 

But MW2 was a lot of fun, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 was also awesome (the multiplayer was much better in Battefield in my opinion because of the different classes, ultra destructible environments, and being able to move fast while reloading) and I'm looking forward to both MW3 and Battlefield 3.

s for everyone.


----------



## WickedSymphony




----------



## dacimvrl

Taylor said:


> I see you're going to last long.
> Are you finished with the condescending remarks?
> Or are you just going to attack everyone who has a different opinion then you?
> I wasn't aware that you've been completely read up on my life to the point where you can call me a liar.



lol, yes, cuz you are allowed your opinion, and nobody else can voice theirs unless they agreed with you?

Just setting the facts straight. If you've eaten a kiwi, you would know it's green not red, it's hairy on the outside and not smooth.


----------



## Taylor2

dacimvrl said:


> lol, yes, cuz you are allowed your opinion, and nobody else can voice theirs unless they agreed with you?
> 
> Just setting the facts straight. If you've eaten a kiwi, you would know it's green not red, it's hairy on the outside and not smooth.




Riiiight.
Opinions...yeah.


Whatever happened to saying an opinion without tossing insults around?


LOL /FACEPALM.



I did giggle at this one though :



dacimvrl said:


> Sry man, I am not used to bending over and taking it like you guys up north.



Classic.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Taylor said:


> I did giggle at this one though :
> 
> Classic.



Don't take that one too harshly, he's from Canada, too


----------



## dacimvrl

Taylor said:


> Riiiight.
> Opinions...yeah.
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to saying an opinion without tossing insults around?
> 
> 
> LOL /FACEPALM.
> 
> 
> 
> I did giggle at this one though :
> 
> 
> 
> Classic.



my apologies man

hurting your feelings was never my intention..

word of advice though, google up the facts before you say things, it really helps

rock on


----------



## dacimvrl

WickedSymphony said:


> Don't take that one too harshly, he's from Canada, too



shut up, I am MexiCAN!!


----------



## Taylor2

WickedSymphony said:


> Don't take that one too harshly, he's from Canada, too



Hence me giggling. I did actually giggle don't you know. 





dacimvrl said:


> my apologies man
> 
> hurting your feelings was never my intention..
> 
> word of advice though, google up the facts before you say things, it really helps
> 
> rock on



Feelings? What feelings?



8 months of running a clan server for Rainbow Six back when it was good taught me all I need to know.
It sucked. Hard.


----------



## vampiregenocide

dacimvrl said:


> Sry man, I did't know the UK was a communist state, but you know, here in America, we are allowed to voice our opinions, even about things we don't want to purchase. Oh, and I did support the franchise from the very first CoD, you?
> 
> Then again, you play a FPS game on a console with auto-aim and P2P connection, you win!


 
Oh you had to bring in nationality into it.  Real mature.

For the record, I wasn't just referring to your post, but people in general. Otherwise I would have singled you out and quoted your post.



highlordmugfug said:


> Fallacy: Appeal to Popularity
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> But MW2 was a lot of fun, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 was also awesome (the multiplayer was much better in Battefield in my opinion because of the different classes, ultra destructible environments, and being able to move fast while reloading) and I'm looking forward to both MW3 and Battlefield 3.
> 
> s for everyone.


 

I get what you mean man, but video games like COD waste a lot of hours of your life and if people didn't like it in some way, they simply wouldn't play it. The fact is there are lots of other games out there but COD games sell more and have a higher online population, because they are better games.


----------



## Prydogga

This discussion surely took a downhill road, but Taylor, all your posts brought me joy. 

I know it's easy for people to have an opinion as to why they won't like the game, but please, chill out and speak peacefully about it. We're a community, not a _picture posting board_.


----------



## shredguitar7

each game is different. if you like it, you like it. If you don't, you don't. I like COD 4 - MW2 - and even Black Ops. just gotta get used to how the online plays out. i use a fuckin M60 in Black Ops and have no problem getting 30+ kills every match. that and im a camping bitch. but to each their own. am i excited for MW3.. im 50/50.. Battlefield 3.. a little more excited as i like riding vehicles laced with C4 into buildings and commiting suicide to save my team members. yea i could jump out. but then its just not as epic. people will always find something to complain about when it comes to games. and its mostly people who just arnt very good at the games. or dont give them enough time to learn how it works. i know when i started playing gears or war back in the day. i was getting my ass handed to me. but i pushed through. and id feel comfy challenging anyone on that game. cuz its my shit now and i still enjoy it. Games are just that. games. and i think a lot of people take them too seriously sometimes. i dont know how many times i get called a "noob" or some stupid made up term that only applys to a certain online game. but i just laugh and agree with them and continue to camp my fat ass with my M60 and come out on top almost every match. Because after all, it is a game. and i like having fun. im pretty sure this whole post is meaningless, and i went way off topic but maybe someone will take something from it. or ill just get called a camping extended mag noob...and yes, someone did call me that once..


----------



## shredguitar7

Prydogga said:


> I mean overall, when do you hear 'Come on guys, let's all go play GTA online for 2 weeks straight! CoD just has a multiplayer structure that millions have been subjected to and enjoy, and still use.


 
i love GTA.. thats my go to bored of everything else game i play. but i get what yer sayin sir. and i agree. i still love me some mw2 and black ops. even cod4. fuck it. i still like call of duty 3.. take that. hahaha


----------



## leandroab

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2521131-post1402.html


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Prydogga

shredguitar7 said:


> i love GTA.. thats my go to bored of everything else game i play. but i get what yer sayin sir. and i agree. i still love me some mw2 and black ops. even cod4. fuck it. i still like call of duty 3.. take that. hahaha



Same, except for Cod3, I never ever enjoyed that. CoD2 is where it's at!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Insane fail in this thread.

By the way, Black Ops connections suck in the UK, big time.

Claiming superiority of one thing over another is all fine and all but is also a gigantic waste of time.

Also calling people liars for the sake of it is nigh on ridiculous.

P.S. Kiwis.

(I call troll)


----------



## HighGain510

I like the COD series. I liked MW2. I liked Black Ops. That being said, I am honestly way more excited for BF3 though. It looks like the Frostbite 2 engine is going to be beast and I've always liked BF's style of gameplay. The constant run and gun games like COD are fun too, but I get bored of them eventually. If more people continued playing the BF games instead of running back to COD, I'd probably stick with them longer but it gets boring running into empty servers all the time.  I'm hoping that BF3 knocks it out of the park this time and that MW3 is more ho-hum so maybe the tables will turn finally!  The destructible environments, graphics and smooth gameplay are what BF3 have going for it for sure. 

I haven't looked much at the paid "Elite" thing that Activision is pushing, what exactly are the main benefits?


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## ittoa666

Another big complaint....where's the blood and gore? Seriously, what's a "realistic" game without that? You don't just shoot someone and have them fall over. Small complaint, I know, but come on.

Also, that grenade launcher probably won't work.

And another thing. The guy saying "we listened to all the commentators" pisses me off. No commando or one man army? Too bad treyarch already did that. Looks like they really are disregarding all of the innovative features in black ops. They probably won't even eliminate last stand kill steals. They aren't even mentioning BOps. Fuck am I outraged! I know they say that it's it's own thing, but leaving out features from that game is ridiculous.

The ONLY thing that sounds interesting to me is the spec ops mode (which was horrific in MW2), and the survival mode. Good to know that you can rank up playing that, kinda like in rainbow six vegas 2 (my all time favorite online shooter).


----------



## GazPots

*Last stand mentioned* *Last stand mentioned* *Last stand mentioned* *Last stand mentioned* 

[rage]

Someone tell these developers to shove these Last Stand/Second Chance/Martyrdom perks *UP THEIR ARSES*.




They are the *WORST * ideas i've ever fucking seen in shooter games. 



Nothing but cheap tactics to use them. Reward someone who got their ass shot with either a free live grenade or the ability to SIT ON THEIR ARSE AND STILL KILL PEOPLE.


Oh nevermind the fact they can be fucking REVIVED after SO FUCKING LONG.


[/rage]


They've had a long fucking time to get rid of this shit and i don't see it happening.


----------



## Prydogga

ittoa666 said:


> Another big complaint....where's the blood and gore? Seriously, what's a "realistic" game without that? You don't just shoot someone and have them fall over. Small complaint, I know, but come on.
> 
> Also, that grenade launcher probably won't work.
> 
> And another thing. The guy saying "we listened to all the commentators" pisses me off. No commando or one man army? Too bad treyarch already did that. Looks like they really are disregarding all of the innovative features in black ops. They probably won't even eliminate last stand kill steals. They aren't even mentioning BOps. Fuck am I outraged! I know they say that it's it's own thing, but leaving out features from that game is ridiculous.
> 
> The ONLY thing that sounds interesting to me is the spec ops mode (which was horrific in MW2), and the survival mode. Good to know that you can rank up playing that, kinda like in rainbow six vegas 2 (my all time favorite online shooter).



I've never had more fun going through anything Co Op online than I did on Spec Ops, while the level design was just copied from the campaign for all but 2 levels (Both of the bridge ones, so I guess 1 map) there was always an interesting mechanic to each op, and the last ops w/ Juggernauts galore and the oil rig clearout were amazingly fun, even solo.

They've barely put out any information about online play, so I wouldn't be getting pissed off or making assumptions that they won't have listened to the public on the game. It's not like they're evilly trying to keep the game ridiculously unfair. I mean, Black Ops STILL has reviving people with Second Chance Pro.

They're not going to mention Black Ops, because they're the fothermucking inventors of Call Of Duty, and they'll make the game how they want, not how Treyarch made Black Ops _supposedly_ better. 

I say supposedly, because I cannot stand online play on Black Ops at all.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

prydogga, pm me your xbl, i love playing black ops oline


----------



## shredguitar7

Thrashmanzac said:


> prydogga, pm me your xbl, i love playing black ops oline


 
i second this. im a beast at zombies.  35... ooooo yea... drink it up ladies..


----------



## ittoa666

Prydogga said:


> I've never had more fun going through anything Co Op online than I did on Spec Ops, while the level design was just copied from the campaign for all but 2 levels (Both of the bridge ones, so I guess 1 map) there was always an interesting mechanic to each op, and the last ops w/ Juggernauts galore and the oil rig clearout were amazingly fun, even solo.
> 
> They've barely put out any information about online play, so I wouldn't be getting pissed off or making assumptions that they won't have listened to the public on the game. It's not like they're evilly trying to keep the game ridiculously unfair. I mean, Black Ops STILL has reviving people with Second Chance Pro.
> 
> They're not going to mention Black Ops, because they're the fothermucking inventors of Call Of Duty, and they'll make the game how they want, not how Treyarch made Black Ops _supposedly_ better.
> 
> I say supposedly, because I cannot stand online play on Black Ops at all.



I did have fun with spec ops, but it got stale for me fast. I absolutely love coop. Also, I love the revive last stand thing. It adds a bit more teamwork to CoD.


----------



## leandroab

From Cracked.com


----------



## Taylor2




----------



## metal_sam14

^


----------



## leandroab

Taylor said:


>




Niiiiice!


----------



## Black_Sheep

That looks great! ...Love the juggernaut kill in the end   

Can't wait for the game. I gotta reach lvl 15 prestige in Black Ops soon, so im 101% ready for this


----------



## GazPots

I was sitting there last night saying i want to see more MW3 vids and i wake up today and here it is. 



Looks like SPECtacular fun. 



PS - Look at the "classic" style of red dot from the original Modern Warfare (the red dot from MW2 is also there). Nice!! 


Double PS - I'm reading Last Stand is NOT in multiplayer. Fucking awesome news!.


----------



## MFB

Do want Spec OPs mode  It's like zombies but better!


----------



## ittoa666

Taylor said:


>




That mode will be the reason I buy the game (If I decide to).

Also, it took them that long to put in a juggernaut killstreak?


----------



## GazPots

Whats the deal with the guy blowing up bouncing betty style, yet the kill icon is an AC130 symbol?


WTF?


----------



## That_One_Person

GazPots said:


> Whats the deal with the guy blowing up bouncing betty style, yet the kill icon is an AC130 symbol?
> 
> 
> WTF?



Probably a placeholder for something they don't want to be known quite yet.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

FUCK YES.


----------



## GazPots

That_One_Person said:


> Probably a placeholder for something they don't want to be known quite yet.



Unless the AC130 blew him up at the same time the mine went off?


Either way, looks fun.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I believe it's a booby-trapped care package. It's good to see you now have poinstreaks instead of killstreaks, so you get rewarded for objective gameplay.


----------



## Taylor2

A little multiplayer teaser.


Looks to me like an updated MW2, which is exactly what they should have done. Redo all the weapons and maps and killstreaks, but leave the gameplay the same.
Pretty stoked!

Not entirely thrilled to see grenade launchers back, but they could be really limited and throttled back.
Hopefully anyways.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Looks great. Cool music as well  ..But it didn't show much of the actual gameplay. And it also made me wonder if they have anything else but city maps? 

I still have high expectations. But if they're trying to top Black Ops in every level (which is what they've said they'd do) it's gonna be reeeaaally hard. Of course i hope they succeed in it. 

Less than 2 months now...


----------



## Taylor2

Black_Sheep said:


> Looks great. Cool music as well  ..But it didn't show much of the actual gameplay. And it also made me wonder if they have anything else but city maps?
> 
> I still have high expectations. But if they're trying to top Black Ops in every level (which is what they've said they'd do) it's gonna be reeeaaally hard. Of course i hope they succeed in it.
> 
> Less than 2 months now...




Keep in mind that it's just a premier, not actual multiplayer gameplay.

Just showing some of the textures and ideas.


I'm super impressed with the animations of the players. Looks to me like it's far more realistic movement-wise. Granted this isn't actual gameplay, it still looks nice.

I far prefer Modern Warfare's engine to that of Black Ops, and just about everything else for that matter. So, for me, I think it will top Black Ops.


----------



## The Reverend

I think they need to drop the pretext and just make COD an MMO. No story, no nothing, just focus purely on the multiplayer. There's no point wasting money and talent on an ~8 hour story that the vast majority of consumers don't even play completely through. 

I think it would work better in the business sense, too. Make it a subscription (like $10 a month) and incorporate elements of F2P shit, like weapons upgrades you can only buy or some such thing. They'd net an even larger profit, with only a very small loss of the consumer base, provided things like ample positive media coverage were provided.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Really wish they'd use an updated engine. The game looks almost the same as it did at the beginning.

The COD campaigns are and always have been amazing. I think maybe in the future a PC only COD game would be a good move. Console users are moving on from COD, but those games tend to have a longer lifespan on PCs compared to console. With proper mod support and whatnot they could really create a loyal fanbase that could stand the test of time.


----------



## Stealth7

@ 3:14 It looks like they have brought back the heartbeat monitor... LAME!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

any one notice that guy picking up the dog tags of the player he just killed?
could this be some sort of rewards system where you unlock content by collecting dog tags?
2:27 looks alot like a map from modern warfare... cant remember what its called though


----------



## Stealth7

Thrashmanzac said:


> any one notice that guy picking up the dog tags of the player he just killed?
> could this be some sort of rewards system where you unlock content by collecting dog tags?



I noticed that as well, I wonder if they got the idea from Battlefield...


----------



## Taylor2

vampiregenocide said:


> Really wish they'd use an updated engine. The game looks almost the same as it did at the beginning.
> 
> The COD campaigns are and always have been amazing. I think maybe in the future a PC only COD game would be a good move. Console users are moving on from COD, but those games tend to have a longer lifespan on PCs compared to console. With proper mod support and whatnot they could really create a loyal fanbase that could stand the test of time.



Why an updated engine?

That's the best part of the MW series.


----------



## Prydogga

I believe it's more like the system used in Crysis 2, the dog tags are a 'confirmed kill'





Edit: The stills for these videos have the most flattering faces. 

Edit2: All 3 videos have actual gameplay.


----------



## Taylor2

Prydogga said:


> I believe it's more like the system used in Crysis 2, the dog tags are a 'confirmed kill'
> 
> Edit: The stills for these videos have the most flattering faces.
> 
> Edit2: All 3 videos have actual gameplay.



Haters can hate, but that looks awesome to me.


----------



## Taylor2

45 minute video of gameplay, weaponry, perks and other new features.



It seems to me that they only carried over a few things and did what everyone really wanted : more guns, new perks, new killstreaks, but the same gameplay.


----------



## Uncreative123

The Reverend said:


> I think they need to drop the pretext and just make COD an MMO. No story, no nothing, just focus purely on the multiplayer. There's no point wasting money and talent on an ~8 hour story that the vast majority of consumers don't even play completely through.
> 
> I think it would work better in the business sense, too. Make it a subscription (like $10 a month) and incorporate elements of F2P shit, like weapons upgrades you can only buy or some such thing. They'd net an even larger profit, with only a very small loss of the consumer base, provided things like ample positive media coverage were provided.




I was with you up til that second part. You really think the $60 x 10 million or so people that are gonna buy the game ($600 million/ .6 BILLION) isn't enough? Plus when they inevitably release two more expansion map pack sets at another $15 a crack, figure at least half the people who have the game are going to buy those- you're talking a huge amount of money. I'm pretty sure they've already said they're never going to charge a subscription fee- mostly because they realize from a business perspective that that would be a very bad idea. You don't mess with a proven formula. 
You didn't really lay out a reason for why they would charge a monthly fee anyway- what more would you get in that, that you aren't getting already? Essentially, that's what the newer map packs are anyway- just a 6-month upgrade fee. 

New footage looks awesome. Way stoked.


----------



## The Reverend

Uncreative123 said:


> I was with you up til that second part. You really think the $60 x 10 million or so people that are gonna buy the game ($600 million/ .6 BILLION) isn't enough? Plus when they inevitably release two more expansion map pack sets at another $15 a crack, figure at least half the people who have the game are going to buy those- you're talking a huge amount of money. I'm pretty sure they've already said they're never going to charge a subscription fee- mostly because they realize from a business perspective that that would be a very bad idea. You don't mess with a proven formula.
> You didn't really lay out a reason for why they would charge a monthly fee anyway- what more would you get in that, that you aren't getting already? Essentially, that's what the newer map packs are anyway- just a 6-month upgrade fee.
> 
> New footage looks awesome. Way stoked.



Aha! This is where my carefully planned out price point of $10 comes in!  ten bucks a month comes out to a $120 a year, so if you made the DLC free, took the people working campaign and put them on adding to the multiplayer, you'd both make a better game AND double your profits, assuming nobody flipped shit about this. This is also assuming that the world of economics operates on a 10-year old's logic. 

If COD was subscription-based, it would simply destroy every other game in the history of games in terms of profit. It'd probably make what the industry as a whole made in like 1992 or something . They could do something along the lines of WoW, but with more updates and map packs, all that jazz people love the series for now, and I really think people would buy into it.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Prydogga said:


> I believe it's more like the system used in Crysis 2, the dog tags are a 'confirmed kill'




I really hope you don't have to run all the way to the corpse and collect them. That would suck ass, big time.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Taylor said:


> Why an updated engine?
> 
> That's the best part of the MW series.



It's boring looking, they really should have tried something new because this looks just like a Modern Warefare 2 expansion pack. 



Black_Sheep said:


> I really hope you don't have to run all the way to the corpse and collect them. That would suck ass, big time.



That would pretty much kill sniping. It was one thing I hated about Crysis 2.


----------



## Taylor2

vampiregenocide said:


> It's boring looking, they really should have tried something new because this looks just like a Modern Warefare 2 expansion pack.



Fair enough, but would you really sacrifice gameplay quality such as movement and basic things such as bullets flying where you want them to? 
Just so that it's a bit prettier?
Obviously they should make both work, but as we know with Black Ops, that didn't work so well. Maybe now it's okay....nearly one year after they released it.


But think about it, a sequel by definition is a continuation. MW2 is like MW1 with some updates, and thus the same with MW3.


Just like Forza 3 is like Forza 2 with some updates.
And GT5 is like GT4 with updates.
And Crysis 2 is like Crysis 1 with some updates.
I could go on and on.

Wouldn't be a sequel if it wasn't similar in some ways right?

And there really isn't that much mirroring MW2 in MW3.
The engine, sure, it works very well and it looks good enough for me.
Brought back some weaponry from MW2, did the same with MW1. But gave them all new sounds.
Brought back some perks, but they did the same with MW1.
Attachments never change so.....


That's all I can really think of.


I think people were expecting something revolutionary from a company that doesn't do revolutionary. Especially since it's a sequel.



Either way, I hope this doesn't come off as attacking you, I hope we're on a level above that with each other.


----------



## That_One_Person

Black_Sheep said:


> I really hope you don't have to run all the way to the corpse and collect them. That would suck ass, big time.


 
It looks like an entirely seperate game mode that you have to do that in. I think I saw on the screen that it said "PMC" as the game type.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> It's boring looking, they really should have tried something new because this looks just like a Modern Warefare 2 expansion pack.
> 
> 
> 
> That would pretty much kill sniping. It was one thing I hated about Crysis 2.



You'd all benefit from watching the videos I posted. 

You get 50 points for the kill, and 50 more for the 'confirmed kill', and I don't think this system exists in objective based gametypes. 

Also, it could be worse, you could go backwards like Treyarch did and make a game that looks _worse _than MW2. I honestly don't care whether they improve various new visual effects I don't care about, as they've changed what's important, and elements that previously didn't have much, now have a lot of detail. Look at the guns, I love how far they've gone in detail, looks way better than before.

One thing I am disappointed about is that the camos are the same, although this may only be to keep them secret at cod xp.  
(Edit for this: Yeah, these aren't the actual camos, he says it near the end)

Edit: After watching the video Taylor linked, turns out the 'confirmed kill' is only in the 'confirmed kill' gametype.

Edit2: Loving some of the new gun sounds.

Edit3: No more unlimited sprint (At least non-pro)
No more commando
No more nukes, One Man Army, Lightweight
Support Strike Package does not reset point on death, good for (big surprise) _support_ players
Juggernaut killstreak gives you the player Juggernaut armour (Probably going to be similar to the Death Machine in being a timed deal)

Little bit of Homefront style action with the Recon Drone killstreak. Pilot a drone and mark targets for your team.

YES THE M14 IS BACK AND NOT SHIT LIKE IT WAS IN BLACK OPS!!!!!111!!!!one.

The amount of new weapons, the return of others and the way everything has been balanced looks to be amazing. BF3 may be a god this year, but I know I'll be playing this for the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Mexi

most of the videos I've seen of MW3 have been pretty underwhelming. the multiplayer in BF3 by seems a bit more refreshing with the inclusion of vehicles and destructible environments by comparison. I'm actually looking forward to the how well the campagin for MW3 is done, because I really like the epic/cinematic feel of the campagins and I still play black ops on ps3. but theres not enough new things about the game that makes me drool and want to buy it


----------



## GazPots

Not sure i'm enjoying Cold Blooded being split over 2 perk tiers now. 


I can be stealth to the players and get raped by choppers or get raped by players and be invisible to choppers, or both at the cost of a decent 2nd perk.


----------



## Taylor2

GazPots said:


> Not sure i'm enjoying Cold Blooded being split over 2 perk tiers now.
> 
> 
> I can be stealth to the players and get raped by choppers or get raped by players and be invisible to choppers, or both at the cost of a decent 2nd perk.




Oh shit. 

They're making the game FAIR?!




SHIIIIIIIIT.












Mexi said:


> most of the videos I've seen of MW3 have been pretty underwhelming. the multiplayer in BF3 by seems a bit more refreshing with the inclusion of vehicles and destructible environments by comparison. I'm actually looking forward to the how well the campagin for MW3 is done, because I really like the epic/cinematic feel of the campagins and I still play black ops on ps3. but theres not enough new things about the game that makes me drool and want to buy it



First time I've ever heard someone want to play COD for the campaign!


Not enough new things though?

Is :

Weapons
Maps
Engine
Sounds
Perks
Killstreaks 
Point System
Customization


....not enough changes for a game that is a direct sequel?


----------



## GazPots

Fair? 

They've got a specialist class that can take up to 8 perks in total if you keep stacking your kills.

Doesn't sound like a good idea to me but we'll wait and see.


----------



## MFB

No more Commando? What the fuck - I loved having dual attachments!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Taylor said:


> TEXT



No it's cool man.  I do see what you mean, better graphics shouldn't be at the expense of gameplay. Crysis 2 looked stunning to me, but played a lot worse than COD.

I don't think the game needed an overhaul, COD does look okay, but something to set it apart from previous titles would be nice. As much as I want a series to stay true to previous titles, I also want progression. Every Halo game has looked and played differently, while still feeling like Halo. Reach was a completely overhaul and when you put it alongside Halo 3, it looks much better in a lot of respects. You could take a screenshot from every COD game since MW1, and they'd all look like exactly the same game. 

Even more so, they haven't changed the HUD on MW2 so it looks the same as before. I mean they could at least freshen that up a bit, give it a different style. Looks like the same emblem/callsign system as before as well.

I just think the nature of a sequel is progression, and you should try to set it apart from previous titles not simply do the same thing and add a few guns.


----------



## Taylor2

GazPots said:


> Fair?
> 
> They've got a specialist class that can take up to 8 perks in total if you keep stacking your kills.
> 
> Doesn't sound like a good idea to me but we'll wait and see.




I know.....that's....was.....the.........point of the smiley..

Dammit you ruined my witty joke.




vampiregenocide said:


> No it's cool man.  I do see what you mean, better graphics shouldn't be at the expense of gameplay. Crysis 2 looked stunning to me, but played a lot worse than COD.
> 
> I don't think the game needed an overhaul, COD does look okay, but something to set it apart from previous titles would be nice. As much as I want a series to stay true to previous titles, I also want progression. Every Halo game has looked and played differently, while still feeling like Halo. Reach was a completely overhaul and when you put it alongside Halo 3, it looks much better in a lot of respects. You could take a screenshot from every COD game since MW1, and they'd all look like exactly the same game.
> 
> Even more so, they haven't changed the HUD on MW2 so it looks the same as before. I mean they could at least freshen that up a bit, give it a different style. Looks like the same emblem/callsign system as before as well.
> 
> I just think the nature of a sequel is progression, and you should try to set it apart from previous titles not simply do the same thing and add a few guns.



Oh of course. I agree fully.
I wish that they'd really push forward like Halo and whatnot.

But for some retarded reason Activision sees fit to make sure they get a COD title out once a year.
If they'd take the same amount of time as 343 is with Halo, I'm sure it would be amazing.


----------



## Prydogga

MFB said:


> No more Commando? What the fuck - I loved having dual attachments!



Are you performing some kind of trick sir?


----------



## GazPots

Taylor said:


> I know.....that's....was.....the.........point of the smiley..
> 
> Dammit you ruined my witty joke.




Shit, sorry dude. I'm tired and losing the plot slowly today.




I'm not gonna lie. Some of the new stuff looks super retarded and for 11 year old kids (odd for an 18 rated game ) but i'll still end up playing it.


----------



## MFB

Prydogga said:


> Are you performing some kind of trick sir?



Is Commando something different in the MW's? Because in BO, it was the ability to use two attachments on your guns.

Whoops, nevermind I was confusing Bling/Warlord for Commando. Probably cause they both sound ridiculously powerful. Commando sounds pretty shitty.


----------



## Prydogga

Err... That is warlord  The only thing called 'Commando' Black Ops is the gun.

Commando was the 'extended range knife' with no fall damage as the pro version.

Also, the ability to have 2 attachments is no longer a perk, it's a 'proficiency' which doesn't take up a perk space, meaning you don't have to sacrifice some key perk to get a good gun arrangement.

Also, there is custom reticles, but they don't look like they're all useless, and there appears to only be 10 or so, and actually have some clearly defined lines, unlike some of the sights in BO.



Also, looking back at the Black Ops perks, I remember how useless ninja is, as you always make a stupid fucking 'HURHHGHGHGH' anytime you climb something, so you silently walk up to a small ledge and then pretend to shit yourself climbing in a window for a not so silent kill. None of this in MW3 please.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I just did a quick edit after some Google-fu 

Good to see I can still use two slots for attachments without sacrificing a perk  I used to see it for a Reflex sight and a Silencer, but then I learned to use Iron-sights like a big boy and switched it out for Silencer and Dual Mags/Extended Mags


----------



## Bobo

I've heard that MW3 will play most like COD4. I never played that on-line, but I found it boxed away and decided to play it on-line today. Other than taking awhile to get into good TDM matches, it was fun. May just like it better than Blops. Never played MW2 on-line, and I can't find my f'n disc for it  

Anyone play Cod4 still?


----------



## ittoa666

It's looking like they are trying to get back to cod 4 with the new game. That would be the only way I would get it.


----------



## Mexi

Taylor said:


> First time I've ever heard someone want to play COD for the campaign!
> 
> Not enough new things though?
> Is :
> Weapons
> Maps
> Engine
> Sounds
> Perks
> Killstreaks
> Point System
> Customization
> 
> ....not enough changes for a game that is a direct sequel?



the sound/feel of the game looks identical to black ops and they've been using the same engine since MW2, so no I don't really count those as all that new. the only thing that seems "new" this time around is CoD Elite, with the ladder system and clans and shit. other than that it just seems like MW2+CoD 4, which is not necessarily a bad thing. but with a title coming out every year, its hard to get pumped up for a game that will be played for a year until the next iteration comes out.


----------



## Taylor2

Mexi said:


> the sound/feel of the game looks identical to black ops and they've been using the same engine since MW2, so no I don't really count those as all that new. the only thing that seems "new" this time around is CoD Elite, with the ladder system and clans and shit. other than that it just seems like MW2+CoD 4, which is not necessarily a bad thing. but with a title coming out every year, its hard to get pumped up for a game that will be played for a year until the next iteration comes out.




Fair enough I suppose.


In regards to the engine however, why would you change something that isn't broken? It's smooth, clean and reliable. Unlike Black Ops, where half the time you were shooting in hope rather then in confidence.
Even critics agree that the engine IW designed is nearly flawless.

But besides, there's not a whole lot else you can really change before it becomes something other then Call of Duty.


I think a lot of people, and I'd say that includes you, are expecting a completely new game. 
Call of Duty hasn't changed in many years and it probably wont. They will rehash and redo the same game every single year with a few new features until the sun explodes.
It's a game that comes out every year. What do you expect? 
Halo comes out every 4-6 years for comparison.


If you want something original and exciting, then don't buy a COD game. 





*Don't take this as an attack. Civil discussion.


----------



## Taylor2

By the way everyone, the snipers in this game sound like Thor came down and used his hammer on a low tom.


In other words, they sound fucking awesome.



However, ADS time is super duper quick which I'm not entirely sure about.


----------



## Stealth7

Sorry I had to!


----------



## Taylor2

All available information about MW3


----------



## GazPots

For the love of christ, why are Death Streaks back?



Why would you ruin the game with such retarded rewards for shitty playing. Dying too much? Get to fucking cover and stop running in with akimbo glocks on full blast.


I knew there'd be something utterly retarded about this game and know i know what it is.


Fail.


----------



## MFB

Aw man, Death Streaks? Seriously?!


----------



## Taylor2

Yeah, not stoked on that.

However, it starts at 4 deaths.



Which isn't so bad.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Martyrdom though? That was fucking annoying.


----------



## GazPots

They are all annoying. Especially "revenge".


Juiced &#8211; Faster sprint for a short amount of time (4 deaths)
Revenge &#8211; Reveals the position of the enemy who killed you (5 deaths)
Final Stand &#8211; ???? (4 deaths)
Martyrdom &#8211; Drop a live frag grenade on your next death (4 deaths)
Dead Mans Hand &#8211; ???? (6 deaths)
Hollow Points - ???? (5 deaths)


At least Painkiller is gone. That fucking thing cost me lots of stupid deaths/easy kills on hardcore. Glad it's gone at least.


Final stand sounds like it's just being carried over from MW2. Hollow points sounds like Stopping power basially (it isn't in the game now). Dead mans hand on the other hand, i have no idea.


Gaz


----------



## vampiregenocide

I fucking hated last stand.


----------



## Bobo

vampiregenocide said:


> Martyrdom though? That was fucking annoying.



But if I understand this correctly, someone can only use it after 4 straight deaths? Not that it should be back at all, but a 4 death streak should make it a bit of a rare occasion maybe?

They said they wanted great gun on gun play, but there does look like a lot of other bs in this game that I'll find annoying. Where did the SHOOTER go in FPS?


----------



## Black_Sheep

Deathstreaks seem like a stupid idea. I hope that this time none of those "little things" ends up being a big annoyance. 

Otherwise, i believe that IW gets the job done and this will be the best COD game so far. MW's 1 & 2 were both great, so...

EDIT: some of the perks seem a bit too powerfull. Especially "assassin" sounds annoying. I really hope they don't mess up anything too badly. I remember how i was worried about the RC cars in Black Ops though..


----------



## the fuhrer

GazPots said:


> For the love of christ, why are Death Streaks back?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you ruin the game with such retarded rewards for shitty playing. Dying too much? Get to fucking cover and stop running in with akimbo glocks on full blast.
> 
> 
> I knew there'd be something utterly retarded about this game and know i know what it is.
> 
> 
> Fail.



I agree, just like last stand or w/e it was called. You have to get killed in order to get a kill. Pretty lame concept.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> But if I understand this correctly, someone can only use it after 4 straight deaths? Not that it should be back at all, but a 4 death streak should make it a bit of a rare occasion maybe?
> 
> They said they wanted great gun on gun play, but there does look like a lot of other bs in this game that I'll find annoying. Where did the SHOOTER go in FPS?



There is nothing more annoying than going on a killstreak then getting killed by martyrdom because someone couldn't take their death like a man.


----------



## GazPots

Or your teammate gets chewed up and spat out and drops a live grenade next to his team mates who have other team mates spawning on them.



Seen it happen countless times. 


Stupid idea.


----------



## That_One_Person

I think waaaaaay back in the COD4 beta friendly grenades wouldn't show up as a grenade indicator. I wish it went back to that so I don't have to freak out and perform evaisive manuevers for no reason.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> There is nothing more annoying than going on a killstreak then getting killed by martyrdom because someone couldn't take their death like a man.



+1

These games should not be noob-considerate. Get good, or don't play the game. Putting in noob-considerate perks and weapons like the noob-tubes (in single player fine just not in multiplayer) ruins the game for the people who actually want to play the game. Playing online games should be getting baptised in fire. If you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen!


----------



## Prydogga

After getting back into playing MW2 this week, and not being able to play hardcore, where they are uncommon (No one in Aus seems to be playing it, so I can't get good connections for games) I've decided that anyone who uses the noob tube should be tarred, feathered and ridiculed. It is by far the most annoying piece of shit ever put into a game.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> +1
> 
> These games should not be noob-considerate. Get good, or don't play the game. Putting in noob-considerate perks and weapons like the noob-tubes (in single player fine just not in multiplayer) ruins the game for the people who actually want to play the game. Playing online games should be getting baptised in fire. If you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen!



To be honest, the COD games are bloody easy to pick up as it is. Halo is a little bit more difficult to be good at, and takes me time to get back into, but I can play a COD game after months of having not picked one up and do pretty well. I'm not an exceptional player either. I think these games are noob-considerate enough. You shouldn't reward losing too much.



Prydogga said:


> After getting back into playing MW2 this week, and not being able to play hardcore, where they are uncommon (No one in Aus seems to be playing it, so I can't get good connections for games) I've decided that anyone who uses the noob tube should be tarred, feathered and ridiculed. It is by far the most annoying piece of shit ever put into a game.



They are useful in getting rid of campers held up in rooms you can't get to, but I think they need to balance noob tubes more. They weren't as powerful or common in Black Ops which was good. I think making them an equipment piece rather than an attachment would be good. Perhaps you could have the noobtube itself as an attachment, and the ammo as equipment/grenade. That was you're using up two slots for it and people might be less inclined to use it at the expense of grenades or equipment.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Only thing I really liked about Black Ops was that I think the campaigns in these games are fun and I like the zombies games. The competitive multiplayer stuff never really meant much to me. It's just another arena in which ppl fail to realize internet =/= reality imo. That having been said I'm just hoping they keep the zombies thing going. I thought Spec Ops was fun too.

EDIT: Just did some reading. It looks like there will be no zombies. Hmm...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Zombies is Treyarch's thing (Probably the only original thing they've done with COD) and Spec Ops is Infinity Ward's thing. I think Treyarch should just make a standalone Zombies title with a proper campaign.


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> Zombies is Treyarch's thing (Probably the only original thing they've done with COD) and Spec Ops is Infinity Ward's thing. I think Treyarch should just make a standalone Zombies title with a proper campaign.


 
Ross, I don't know if anyone has ever told you this before, but you are fucking BRILLIANT.

I'm totally down with Spec Ops too. I really like those. They're like mini campaigns in themselves.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Konfyouzd said:


> Ross, I don't know if anyone has ever told you this before, but you are fucking BRILLIANT.
> 
> I'm totally down with Spec Ops too. I really like those. They're like mini campaigns in themselves.



Cheers.  I think a zombies game is inevitable. A lot of players buy Treyarch games purely for it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> Cheers.  I think a zombies game is inevitable. A lot of players buy Treyarch games purely for it.


 
I know I did...


----------



## Bobo

Don't care much for Zombies in COD, but for some odd reason a proper campaign driven Zombie game in the COD style sounds better to me. The Zombie maps are always cool, so I guess having something like that in a campaign style game could be sweet.


----------



## vampiregenocide

There is a big backstory to the Zombies side-game in COD. Like really massive. There are so many really complex easter eggs people are tryinh to figure out it would be good to have a game to tie it all together. I have only really liked a couple of zombie maps, and that's Call of the Dead and Moon.


----------



## Bobo

vampiregenocide said:


> To be honest, the COD games are bloody easy to pick up as it is. Halo is a little bit more difficult to be good at, and takes me time to get back into, but I can play a COD game after months of having not picked one up and do pretty well. I'm not an exceptional player either. I think these games are noob-considerate enough. You shouldn't reward losing too much.



I think one of the things making COD games pretty easy is the quick time to kill. I've wondered what COD would be like if it took more than .08 seconds to kill someone. Otoh, maybe that quick kill type of gameplay is what's needed for COD. I've never played Battlefield online, I wonder if that game will have that longer time to kill difference I'm wondering about.

BTW I played COD4 online for the first time the other day. I think you had the most kills on my friend's leaderboard Ross lol.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> I think one of the things making COD games pretty easy is the quick time to kill. I've wondered what COD would be like if it took more than .08 seconds to kill someone. Otoh, maybe that quick kill type of gameplay is what's needed for COD. I've never played Battlefield online, I wonder if that game will have that longer time to kill difference I'm wondering about.
> 
> BTW I played COD4 online for the first time the other day. I think you had the most kills on my friend's leaderboard Ross lol.



Yeah, it's more of a fast paced game compared to Halo where if you're under fire you need to think fast in order to turn the tide of the fight. Noobs can easily catch someone off guard in CPD but in halo a good player can get out of a sticky situation.

And haha I haven't played COD4 in years! You sure it was me? I haven't even played Black Ops in a couple of months really.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah, it's more of a fast paced game compared to Halo where if you're under fire you need to think fast in order to turn the tide of the fight. Noobs can easily catch someone off guard in CPD but in halo a good player can get out of a sticky situation.
> 
> And haha I haven't played COD4 in years! You sure it was me? I haven't even played Black Ops in a couple of months really.



I played COD4 last night. It was fucking glorious.


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> There is a big backstory to the Zombies side-game in COD. Like really massive. There are so many really complex easter eggs people are tryinh to figure out it would be good to have a game to tie it all together. I have only really liked a couple of zombie maps, and that's Call of the Dead and Moon.


 
Call of the Dead and Moon are my favorites too. If you ever see me on there hit me up, man. I thought Shangri-la was okay and I haven't tried any of the other maps yet.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I played COD4 last night. It was fucking glorious.


 
I've been trying to beat COD4 on Veteran. I damn near threw a controller last time I tried.


----------



## GazPots

I looked at a list of objectives to get the Moon easter egg and it was quite frankly ridiculous.



I don't even know how people figure out that the egg requires such hilariously specific actions other than they spend a LOT of time pissing about on it.


----------



## Bobo

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah, it's more of a fast paced game compared to Halo where if you're under fire you need to think fast in order to turn the tide of the fight. Noobs can easily catch someone off guard in CPD but in halo a good player can get out of a sticky situation.
> 
> And haha I haven't played COD4 in years! You sure it was me? I haven't even played Black Ops in a couple of months really.



Yeah Halo and GOW are both a bit slower paced I guess you'd say. Not as easy for a noob or corner camper to get an easy kill. You just have to earn your kills more. I can appreciate both, but it does get annoying when you feel the death you just got was cheap.

Yeah it was you lol. This was my friend's list leaderboard, but apparently most of my friends played that game online. I wasn't even playing online back then, and I kick myself for being so late to the party  People keep telling me to play games like SOCOM, COD4, Gears, and of course Halo online. Oh well, I'm totally addicted now haha.


----------



## gilsontsang

looks like shit, next.


----------



## Taylor2

good post.


----------



## GazPots

I'm getting pumped for this cod now. Been playing a LOT of MW2 hardcore and owning.


got 7 chopper gunners last night in about 12 games. The game still has the retards that still make you lose the game even if you own 30+ kills to 5 or less deaths. 


Now i just need to stick in MW1 and get owning on that.


----------



## Prydogga

Konfyouzd said:


> Call of the Dead and Moon are my favorites too. If you ever see me on there hit me up, man. I thought Shangri-la was okay and I haven't tried any of the other maps yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to beat COD4 on Veteran. I damn near threw a controller last time I tried.



I've beat all but one level on CoD4 on Vet, and that's the 2nd last level, where you have a timer and you have to get the missiles stopped. The first time, I got to the door in time, but bloody Gaz hadn't left the air vent miles behind, so I couldn't keep going. The next time, I wasn't getting proper checkpoints, so I'd get about 40 minutes in, die, and go back again to play through 40 minutes more.

MW2 was easy on Vet. Black Ops I've basically given up on, as there are some parts that are near impossible (escaping the facility in the 3rd level), and once I got over the 'zomg Resnov' twist, I realised how boring the campaign was to me.


----------



## GazPots

The hardest COD on Vet as a campaign is World At War, because the AI throws grenades at you every 3 seconds while magically shooting you from 4 miles away (yet completely ignoring the friendly AI punching them in the face). I still havent been able to hit a checkpoint past the first gunfight on the final level. The beginning of that level is just death with a side helping of more death.



The hardest level on vet was Mile High Club on Cod 4. Took me a year to get that done.  A close second was the level where you storm the bunker missle control room on Cod 4. The part where you go through the twisty corridors provided much frustration.



For me at least those provided the most "i'm going to fucking throw this fucking xbox out the window" moments.


----------



## Taylor2

GazPots said:


> I'm getting pumped for this cod now. Been playing a LOT of MW2 hardcore and owning.
> 
> 
> got 7 chopper gunners last night in about 12 games. The game still has the retards that still make you lose the game even if you own 30+ kills to 5 or less deaths.
> 
> 
> Now i just need to stick in MW1 and get owning on that.




Same here!


The only thing that really bugs me are the children who play. Using cheap perks and noob tubes and whatnot.


Otherwise, I've been destroying. 


Had a few games which WOULD have been nukes, had I had them equipped.


Now I'm just running UAV, Pave Low, Nuke.


Get the Pave Low quite often enough.


----------



## ittoa666

I still haven't beaten cod 4 on vet. The ferris wheel level made me ragequit.


----------



## GazPots

Hide behind the dodgems section behind the ferris wheel for the majority gunning down anyone that comes along.


Also before you do this play the level before it on vet and swap your usp 45 to get the magical "one hit kill" ak47.


You can use it on the next level (ferris wheel level) and it makes it SOO much easier to get the veteran achievement.


Edit - 



> If the player completes "All Ghillied Up" and swaps out their USP .45 or M21 for an RPD, G3 or Dragunov before starting this mission, it will be carried over. Other weapons (FIM-92 Stinger, G36C and P90) *will be changed to an AK-47 instead. Interestingly, the AK-47 will kill any enemy with only one shot*. However, any other AK-47 picked up on the level will be normal.




This actually works and i got the level completed on veteran using this magical ak47. No more invincible enemies, just one shot them and make sure you stay incover a LOT. Plenty of ammo for the ak47 aswell. You can thank me later.


----------



## GazPots

GazPots said:


> Now i just need to stick in MW1 and get owning on that.




So i actually stuck the disc in and went for a game or 10. Man this game still rocks. Much more focused on guns than air support which is awesome. 


And i forgot how fun it was to constantly kill people with a golden desert eagle. 




For an old game it still plays really well and is still a lot of fun. 



Even if it now seems (on xbox at least) there are hackers in the games.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

GazPots said:


> So i actually stuck the disc in and went for a game or 10. Man this game still rocks. Much more focused on guns than air support which is awesome.
> 
> 
> And i forgot how fun it was to constantly kill people with a golden desert eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an old game it still plays really well and is still a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it now seems (on xbox at least) there are hackers in the games.


 
Maaaan, I played a few games yesterday of Black Ops on XBL and I could have sworn they have some sort of 'wall hack' out cause several times they appeared to be waiting for me to run out from behind walls/objects... and I'm not sure if it's just luck because you can see them follow me with their crosshairs waiting for me to appear.

I'll see if I come across more of it here in a bit...

EDIT: They didn't have an SR71 in the air either times.


----------



## GazPots

Until i see someone straight up flying in BLOPS, it's just the crap netcode.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Until i see someone straight up flying in BLOPS, it's just the crap netcode.


----------



## Uncreative123

I miss the machine guns from MW1. They were in great locations. In MW2 (karachi and wasteland) it was too out in the open to make them REALLY effective. The one in karachi was basically worthless.


----------



## Black_Sheep

"If you choose the Support Strike Package your points don&#8217;t reset when you die. Respawn and continue with the same points that you&#8217;ve built up."

Oh my... That's so fucking stupid. It takes the "streak" out of "killstreak". Fuck. What is wrong with IW?? 

They way killstreaks were handled in BO was perfect. I really don't want to go back to the MW2 style of airplanes and pave lows everywhere. I would prefer to play the game as it's meant to be played. And i'd absolutely hate to see how killstreak kills count towards your next killstreak. No.....


----------



## GazPots

A lot of the support strike killstreaks are complimentary to the team (ballistic vests for team, advanced and controllable UAV, EMP etc) so i can see why they did it. You can still get some killtacular killstreaks (stealth bomber, remote turret) but most are for the "team" so to speak.


Saying that, juggernaut + riot shield + pistol + hardcore mode will make for some interesting encounters. 


MW3 killstreaks


----------



## Black_Sheep

I can already see how people are gonna hate and complain about the Juggernaut killstreak...


----------



## GazPots

I'm worried about taking them down, cause thats the one thing I sucked at big time in MW2.


And that was just the retarded AI, nevermind a full blown human player.


----------



## ittoa666

The osprey gunner sounds cool, but that's not enough to get me to buy this.


----------



## Taylor2

ittoa666 said:


> The osprey gunner sounds cool, but that's not enough to get me to buy this.



You half at least half a dozen posts saying you don't have a reason to buy this....

Stop trying to convince yourself!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Assault/Support idea is great.


----------



## ittoa666

Taylor said:


> You half at least half a dozen posts saying you don't have a reason to buy this....
> 
> Stop trying to convince yourself!



I'm waiting to be convinced by SOMETHING, but it's just not happening.


----------



## Black_Sheep

It's getting closer and closer... 

I have pre-ordered the hardened-edition  


Haven't played BF3 yet, but im still pretty sure that this will be THE fps game for me (again). Im super excited now that the release date is almost here! 


Anyone else?


----------



## MFB

I'm starting to get kind of pumped for it, but it's still like "OK, Call of Duty time." I can only hope that this one I'll actually be ABLE to get online for  (Stupid EA/DICE and BF issues)


----------



## mikernaut

LOL are you serious? what happened to ...I dunno.... just playing the game and earning stuff yourself. sooo sad. 

Drink Mt. Dew for Double XP in Modern Warfare 3 | Always-Gaming.com


----------



## GazPots

My copy has been shipped already. 


Getting a little excited now.


----------



## Prydogga

Black_Sheep said:


> "If you choose the Support Strike Package your points dont reset when you die. Respawn and continue with the same points that youve built up."
> 
> Oh my... That's so fucking stupid. It takes the "streak" out of "killstreak". Fuck. What is wrong with IW??
> 
> They way killstreaks were handled in BO was perfect. I really don't want to go back to the MW2 style of airplanes and pave lows everywhere. I would prefer to play the game as it's meant to be played. And i'd absolutely hate to see how killstreak kills count towards your next killstreak. No.....



Black Ops killstreaks were absolute bullshit, 6 kills to airdrop a sentry in, but a 7 killstreak gets a helicopter that kills quicker than Pave Lows, has flares AND takes probably double the firepower to shoot down than older 7 killstreak helicopters did.

Not to mention the invisible flame napalm 5 kill streak and ridiculously OP gunship.

'Support' killstreaks aren't going to make you feel overwhelmed, and they really help support the team, not rack up 30+ kills for the user.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> My copy has been shipped already.
> 
> 
> Getting a little excited now.



Awesome! I'm midnight launching this badboy, can't wait!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Scar Symmetry said:


> Awesome! I'm midnight launching this badboy, can't wait!


 

There's a small group I'm going with @ midnight to buy our copies as soon as they hit shelves at 12 am.


----------



## mikernaut

HAHAH tooo funny 
DRAWING of Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 for XBOX 360 - Ships Immediately MW3 | eBay


----------



## ghostred7

I'm debating it still....I'm fairly new (as in only a year) at playing 1st person shooters and still only into 4th prestige. 

I am intrigued by the support package as it seems to be geared for ppl that suck like me LOL. I tried playing MW2, but with the hacks, tubers, etc...didn't last long and went back to BLOPS (which admittedly, i like more for zombies than multiplayer).

On top of all this, i'm debating IF i get it, PS3 v. 360 (have both).


----------



## Black_Sheep

The Hardened Edition should drop in my mailbox next Tuesday. Can't wait!!


----------



## That_One_Person

Couple friends and myself are going to Gamestop for the midnight release. Can't wait to stack the teams like a motherfucker and dominate.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ghostred7 said:


> I'm debating it still....I'm fairly new (as in only a year) at playing 1st person shooters and still only into 4th prestige.
> 
> I am intrigued by the support package as it seems to be geared for ppl that suck like me LOL. I tried playing MW2, but with the hacks, tubers, etc...didn't last long and went back to BLOPS (which admittedly, i like more for zombies than multiplayer).
> 
> On top of all this, i'm debating IF i get it, PS3 v. 360 (have both).



From what I've heard it's better to play on the xbox, and you get DLCs earlier.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Dropped 89NZD on a pre-order today. If it sucks I'll return it and get Battlefield 3.


----------



## HighGain510

mikernaut said:


> HAHAH tooo funny
> DRAWING of Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 for XBOX 360 - Ships Immediately MW3 | eBay



I love how the bottom of his ad says "I'm a broke college student" and then it shows his auction was posted from an IPAD!  Yeaaaah.


----------



## SamSam

About halfway through story mode now and played multiplayer a bit too. Story seems solid as per usual. More of the same really, which isn't a bad thing. I'll be hooked on the pvp until I recieve bf3 which I have only just ordered.


----------



## philkilla

This is pretty funny:

Truck with 6000 Modern Warfare 3 games robbed in France | N4G


----------



## turmoil

<flamesuit>

so, i didn't read/skim through the last 11 pages, but is anyone planning on getting this for ps3???

</flamesuit>


----------



## sk3ks1s

turmoil said:


> <flamesuit>
> 
> so, i didn't read/skim through the last 11 pages, but is anyone planning on getting this for ps3???
> 
> </flamesuit>


 
I'm up in the air about it.
XBox for the better online play.
PS3 for the fewer amount of retards.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

turmoil said:


> <flamesuit>
> 
> so, i didn't read/skim through the last 11 pages, but is anyone planning on getting this for ps3???
> 
> </flamesuit>



My copy is for PS3


----------



## Mindcrime1204

We're all gonna be noobs with new maps again 

Look for Mindcrime8420 past midnight


----------



## groph

While I hated Modern Warfare and MW2, MW3 looks like it's going to be pretty good. I definitely prefer the team-oriented gameplay of Battlefield over the "k/d ratio is the only thing that matters" in CoD but fuck it, the game looks fun. If it's got a fun single player campaign like World At War had then I'll consider it money well spent. I'll be playing it on PC if I get it.


----------



## Black_Sheep

CrushingAnvil said:


> My copy is for PS3




Me too. My copy should arrive tomorrow (tuesday). Im most likely gonna test the MP right away. And start with the campaign later, and once finished with that, going to start MP properly. 

You can add me if you want to some friends to play with  ..My PSN ID is Black_Sheep335


----------



## Bobo

groph said:


> While I hated Modern Warfare and MW2, MW3 looks like it's going to be pretty good. I definitely prefer the team-oriented gameplay of Battlefield over the "k/d ratio is the only thing that matters" in CoD but fuck it, the game looks fun. If it's got a fun single player campaign like World At War had then I'll consider it money well spent. I'll be playing it on PC if I get it.



COD can be team oriented, but it's probably the game most played by lone wolves. But even when I play lone wolf, I don't care for k/d. I rush head first into the bullets, noobtubes, claymores, and campers 

Did you hate the campaign on MW 1 and 2? I thought they were purdy good.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Picking it up for PS3 at midnight tonight!

Username will either be lordbroy or RevDrucifer


----------



## Scar Symmetry

First thoughts: worse graphics than MW2 but more FUN.

I'm way too fucking tired to compete properly so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## ittoa666

Can't wait to see people to say that it's the same game as before.


----------



## Guitarman700

I kind of want this. Will see what my finances are like post-Skyrim. Perhaps I should call my publisher and Harass him for my paycheck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ittoa666 said:


> Can't wait to see people to say that it's the same game as before.



Really? While it would've been interesting to see what Infinity Ward would've done without Activision firing the two main bosses, people buy the CoD series cause they enjoy it. What franchise isn't repetitive right?


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'm not much of a gamer and bought an Xbox360 over the weekend. I had no idea there was another CoD game coming out, but I preordered after my brother let me know there was a new one coming out. You won't catch me waiting in one of those ridiculous mall-rat lines for a video game. I'll pick my copy up tomorrow.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> Really? While it would've been interesting to see what Infinity Ward would've done without Activision firing the two main bosses, people buy the CoD series cause they enjoy it. What franchise isn't repetitive right?



It's the same old same old for me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ittoa666 said:


> It's the same old same old for me.



Sure, but that usually is the case. Arkham City? Basically no different from Arkham Asylum. Dead Space 2 was barely different.

Playing it safe means $$$ - probably why the two Infinity Ward bosses got sacked.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Made the purchase lastnight around 2am @ Wal Mart since Best Buy decided to stay open only one hour past midnight :\

Didn't get a chance to tear into it lastnight as I was balls-tired.

About to dive into multiplayer here after a wake n bake.


----------



## mikernaut

Machinima is doing a run for prestige live stream, their already at 39-ish. I'm seeing alot of grey/brown monochromatic maps. Kinda hard to get excited after the look of the BF3 maps. 

machinimarespawn&#39;s Channel - YouTube

I know Raven worked on some of these maps so that would explain why color/lighting -wise they look on the muddy side. (most the good lighting people got fed up and left to other studios)


----------



## MFB

I have to do a quick drawing for my admissions portfolio (a Powdered Toast Man drawing at that!) but then I'm off to Gamestop to pick it up and telling my philosophy professor I was sick; which is also true and I have a doctors appt. for 330, in this case, it's now 1PM so I can miss class.


----------



## Prydogga

@Mikernaut, the feeling of the maps is VERY similar to COD4, much more 'map-like' than MW2 and Black Ops, they all are very balanced. The one thing I do miss is the more extreme vertical aspects, like there are much less 2 story buldings that simply stand above all of their ground, more often than not, they're on a slope, so the 1st floor is at ground level at the top, and I'm yet to find any high altitude points like the A building on CoD4's 'Pipeline'


Spoiler



speaking of which, did anyone notice the altered version of this building in the mission where you sneak into the village? I thought that was a nice bit of nostalgia.


 and that's kind of annoying, but at the same time, I don't feel ridiculously overpowered going into open ground.

So far, the multiplayer reminds me again of COD4, everything seems much more balanced now, even with players already being in the 50+ levels in Australian games....

The gun levelling system is great, and it really brings back the feeling of progression that I feel Black Ops killed entirely, although I wish gun camos were still only unlockable by headshots.

A few things I don't think have been mentioned yet:
Party chat isn't restricted in almost all gametypes anymore, which is great, because allowing it in Ground War but not TDM was odd.

Private Matches are now much better, they have custom game types included:
Drop Zone
Juggernaut something
Another juggernaut something (Sorry, I only glanced, and the next types got my attention  )
Infected (Think Halo's Infection, but for some reason the zombies have Scars, they must do less damage or something)
Gun Game (Same as Black Ops)
One in the Chamber (Ditto)

You now level up in Spec Ops, having an overall level for both the missions and survival mode.

Noob Tubes are nerfed. Considerably. Thank god.

As are UMPs.

You'll be very thankful when you unlock Assassin (The UAV hiding half of cold blooded) as a majority of people seem to be using the support killstreaks, meaning constant 'advanced UAVs', but luckily, there's also many SAM turrets.  Killstreaks feel much more balanced now too, I managed to get myself the Juggernaut killstreak, and while you'd think an 18 killstreak would result in endless death for the victims, it's just kind of a fun streak, I did my best, and make got 500 points out of it, including 'croud control' points.

Guns are now a hair more realistic, the 'kick' proficiency will come as a must for those who expect guns as accurate as the ACR. Gunplay is now more of a challenge between the opponents now, which is good. I feel they're making COD require skill again. Quick scoping is back much more than it was in Black Ops, but luckily, with the absence of stopping power, and with the speed of the reticle becoming smaller being maybe a 1/4 less effective, it's not overpowered, and I haven't seen many guys trying to go toe to toe with my M4, which by the way is a beast. As always. 

All in all, fuck the haters (and I say this just to the youtube douchebags that have said BF3 will kill it and it's onl MW2.5) this is completely different from BF3, plays as fun as COD4 did back in the day, and is an entirely new experience IMO.

Game of the year. At least until Friday.


----------



## MFB

Pry, did you play BF3? I'm interested in seeing if the guns have a feel to them like BF did, at least from what I played of it compared to the video of MW3, it looked like they didn't really have any kick.


----------



## HighGain510

Prydogga said:


> @Mikernaut, the feeling of the maps is VERY similar to COD4, much more 'map-like' than MW2 and Black Ops, they all are very balanced. The one thing I do miss is the more extreme vertical aspects, like there are much less 2 story buldings that simply stand above all of their ground, more often than not, they're on a slope, so the 1st floor is at ground level at the top, and I'm yet to find any high altitude points like the A building on CoD4's 'Pipeline'
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of which, did anyone notice the altered version of this building in the mission where you sneak into the village? I thought that was a nice bit of nostalgia.
> 
> 
> and that's kind of annoying, but at the same time, I don't feel ridiculously overpowered going into open ground.
> 
> So far, the multiplayer reminds me again of COD4, everything seems much more balanced now, even with players already being in the 50+ levels in Australian games....
> 
> The gun levelling system is great, and it really brings back the feeling of progression that I feel Black Ops killed entirely, although I wish gun camos were still only unlockable by headshots.
> 
> A few things I don't think have been mentioned yet:
> Party chat isn't restricted in almost all gametypes anymore, which is great, because allowing it in Ground War but not TDM was odd.
> 
> Private Matches are now much better, they have custom game types included:
> Drop Zone
> Juggernaut something
> Another juggernaut something (Sorry, I only glanced, and the next types got my attention  )
> Infected (Think Halo's Infection, but for some reason the zombies have Scars, they must do less damage or something)
> Gun Game (Same as Black Ops)
> One in the Chamber (Ditto)
> 
> You now level up in Spec Ops, having an overall level for both the missions and survival mode.
> 
> Noob Tubes are nerfed. Considerably. Thank god.
> 
> As are UMPs.
> 
> You'll be very thankful when you unlock Assassin (The UAV hiding half of cold blooded) as a majority of people seem to be using the support killstreaks, meaning constant 'advanced UAVs', but luckily, there's also many SAM turrets.  Killstreaks feel much more balanced now too, I managed to get myself the Juggernaut killstreak, and while you'd think an 18 killstreak would result in endless death for the victims, it's just kind of a fun streak, I did my best, and make got 500 points out of it, including 'croud control' points.
> 
> Guns are now a hair more realistic, the 'kick' proficiency will come as a must for those who expect guns as accurate as the ACR. Gunplay is now more of a challenge between the opponents now, which is good. I feel they're making COD require skill again. Quick scoping is back much more than it was in Black Ops, but luckily, with the absence of stopping power, and with the speed of the reticle becoming smaller being maybe a 1/4 less effective, it's not overpowered, and I haven't seen many guys trying to go toe to toe with my M4, which by the way is a beast. As always.
> 
> All in all, fuck the haters (and I say this just to the youtube douchebags that have said BF3 will kill it and it's onl MW2.5) this is completely different from BF3, plays as fun as COD4 did back in the day, and is an entirely new experience IMO.
> 
> Game of the year. At least until Friday.



Thanks for the informative review Pry, while I can still tell I'll probably prefer BF3 even after playing it, I would still like to give MW3 a whirl and if I can find a sale on it I will grab a copy.


----------



## Prydogga

It's been selling pretty cheap here, although cheap here is stil loverpriced over there. It's been going for $70 in stores, which for a AAA title on release date is ridiculous.

My thoughts this whole time have been that even though there will be many great games that will have some things that trump MW3, BF3 included, I know this will be the game I get over a month of in game time to over the next year. I guess it's been that way every MW though. 




MFB said:


> Pry, did you play BF3? I'm interested in seeing if the guns have a feel to them like BF did, at least from what I played of it compared to the video of MW3, it looked like they didn't really have any kick.



I did, and the guns are closer to BF3 than any other COD game have been. There is now kick. The guns do perform better in COD, which is a given, but like I said, there's now more of an even battle between players at longer ranges. You can't just expect to land right on the enemy and hit shoot until they die. There's now more kick and a slight sway on every gun.


----------



## Triple7

Picked up my copy at 12:30 last night. Started the campaign to get used to the controls and whatnot (since I'm a noob and the is my first COD). So far I think it's sick, I like the graphics better than BF3, but both are awesome games that will have me hooked for quite a while. 

See you dudes on the battlefield xbox tag: The Cybertr0nian- Go easy on a noob!


----------



## Black_Sheep

The "Hardened Edition" box is awesome. It's big and everything in it is top quality, absolutely great release. 

And the game itself? Well i haven't started the campaign yet, just took a quick play at the MP and it's, well, GREAT. Way better than i expected, and the graphics look great as well. 

...Andd, as i expected i like this one far more than BF3 (which is still a great game imo). It's gonna be busy playing both!


----------



## Don Vito

I gotta say...

Call of Duty still has some of the best feeling controls on console. I actually know PC guys who play it with a controller!


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> Sure, but that usually is the case. Arkham City? Basically no different from Arkham Asylum. Dead Space 2 was barely different.
> 
> Playing it safe means $$$ - probably why the two Infinity Ward bosses got sacked.


----------



## mikernaut

Played a few rounds and it feels like a major step backwards from BLOPS. The running feels like you have no sprint and bouncy/clunky. Feels way more arcade-ish. I don't see this game lasting me long at all. Brings back memories of rage when playing COD4. 

It also re-affirms that I hate COD's killstreak system. I just find it not to be balanced.

But I see why all the hyper kids with ADD love COD.


----------



## ghostred7

mikernaut said:


> Played a few rounds and it feels like a major step backwards from BLOPS. The running feels like you have no sprint and bouncy/clunky. Feels way more arcade-ish. I don't see this game lasting me long at all. Brings back memories of rage when playing COD4.
> 
> It also re-affirms that I hate COD's killstreak system. I just find it not to be balanced.
> 
> But I see why all the hyper kids with ADD love COD.


See, I find the opposite. BLOPS was my first shooter ever. I found myself rarely getting much beyond the RC-XD. 

On MW3, using the "support" package, I'm able to get more killstreaks that before....but they aren't the kill ones really (no pavelow, patriot, etc), but still beneficial to the team.....this dynamic works for me. I tried BF3 and hated it...it felt very clunky. Guess it all boils down to what you're used to.

On a side-bar....this lack of ELITE registration completion is irking the shit out of me. Getting an error 500 STILL....I want my dbl xp dammit (i need it LOL).


----------



## Bobo

So what's the deal with the Hardened Edition's maps? Does it have free unlocks for when new map packs are released in the future? Or are those maps playable now?

The HE looks great, but the maps are what could make it a worthy investment to me.

edit : nervermind, shoulda known it'd be sold out


----------



## steve1

I'm a cod fan, but Ive played a few hours and I'm just not feeling it. I'll give it a few more hours, I stupidly paid for elite before playing the game, so hopefully I'll start liking it soon.


----------



## HighGain510

FRAK YES! I got Amazon to "alter" their current deal!  Took 5 chat sessions total but I finally got a guy who was willing to give me the deal I keep seeing people post online. The game is $52.99 and includes a $25 off XBL promotional credit. Well, I got them to give me a $25 AMAZON promotional credit instead!  So I basically got the game for $27.99!  Also I just checked my account, looks like I still got the $25 off XBL promo too, which sucks as I just bought a 12-month card last week when they had them for $38 on eBay!  Maybe my little bro needs a hookup for Christmas!


----------



## MFB

Ive had this game for an hour or so,

HOLYFUCKINGSHITTHISISFANTASTIC


----------



## Scar Symmetry

MFB said:


> Ive had this game for an hour or so,
> 
> HOLYFUCKINGSHITTHISISFANTASTIC


----------



## HighGain510

Wish I had contacted Amazon sooner, won't get it until Thursday even with Prime shipping!


----------



## tank

maybe maybe..Battlefield it's too short..


----------



## MFB

Just also started the campaign, the M4 you start out with sounds fucking fantastic. Like, the video of it does no justice and he looks like he's just running through like an arcade, but this does have weight to it like BF3 does.


----------



## HighGain510

Funny stuff... I'm waiting to watch the video review of MW3 on Gamespot and the ad before the video.... is for Battlefield 3.


----------



## Guitarmiester

MW3 kicks ass! I've completed a small chunk of the campaign and tried a little over everything else, including online. Most of my CoD experience comes from playing Nazi Zombies. That makes online death matches pretty irritating since, I'll admit, I suck compared to the basement warriors who live the CoD games. 

Probably a stupid question, but does this game have an unlockable zombie mode?


----------



## HighGain510

Guitarmiester said:


> MW3 kicks ass! I've completed a small chunk of the campaign and tried a little over everything else, including online. Most of my CoD experience comes from playing Nazi Zombies. That makes online death matches pretty irritating since, I'll admit, I suck compared to the basement warriors who live the CoD games.
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but does this game have an unlockable zombie mode?



I think Zombies is a Treyarch thing.


----------



## Guitarmiester

You're right. I just read that there is no zombie mode in this game, but survival is somewhat similar.


----------



## PostOrganic

Seems ok. There isn't a single map I like so far though.


----------



## Prydogga

mikernaut said:


> Played a few rounds and it feels like a major step backwards from BLOPS. The running feels like you have no sprint and bouncy/clunky. Feels way more arcade-ish. I don't see this game lasting me long at all. Brings back memories of rage when playing COD4.
> 
> It also re-affirms that I hate COD's killstreak system. I just find it not to be balanced.
> 
> *But I see why all the hyper kids with ADD love COD.*



Really? I think this takes away all of the 'derp' that Black Ops did in nerfing everything in hopes of finding balance. So far I haven't found any thing that could be manipulated or abused to get easy kills. Killstreak use seems to be the most balanced since COD4, and the perks are setup *very* well. 

@Bold What is that supposed to mean? You couldn't just say 'I can see why people like it? You had to say it like that?


----------



## GazPots

This cod is refreshing. It feels great and the guns are really good. 


Bit of an UMPfest everywhere but that's nothing new. Scars also kick ass (on hardcore at least) and some of the new equipment is good fun.

Sometimes it sucks when you have 3 or more players as finding a game takes AGES but once it does it usually sorts out the lag after a game or so (for me anyway).


The fact that it contains theater and DOESN'T have the terrible lag compensation that blops did is awesome. I was really worrying about that one. People with decent connections can rejoice! 



Love this game. 


PS - Spec Ops owns.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, I haven't had much trouble with connection overall, and I'm hoping they'll nerf the UMP like they did the 1887, due to it being overused.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Very pleased with it so far. 

It is extremely similar to COD4, MW2 and BO but it's a far more balanced and rewarding experience than the latter two online.

The campaign is so far better than COD4 and MW2, but as I was expecting the story doesn't live up to Black Ops standards. Still somewhat better than MW2 though, the story in that was ridiculous! At least in this game the events are unfolding from the ridiculous set up of the last game.


----------



## Prydogga

I haven't got too far into this one yet, but so far I like it more than any but COD4. I felt BO was just a ridiculous attempt at copying IW's epic campaign with a strong lead that's also from a WWII game (Price from COD2 > COD4 and Reznov from WAW > BO) with a big shocking twist that happens at a point where you don't have any actions of afterwards. 

If IW made the BO campaign, you'd probably end up doing a final mini mission where you shoot JFK, and while shocking and to some innapropriate, much more engulfing that just: 

'YOU ARE BRAINWASHED, YOU MAY HAVE KILLED JFK. GO PLAY MULTIPLAYER.'


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Very pleased with it so far.
> 
> It is extremely similar to COD4, MW2 and BO but it's a far more balanced and rewarding experience than the latter two online.
> 
> The campaign is so far better than COD4 and MW2, but as I was expecting the story doesn't live up to Black Ops standards. Still somewhat better than MW2 though, the story in that was ridiculous! At least in this game the events are unfolding from the ridiculous set up of the last game.



You guys are making it hard for me to wait for mine to get here...


----------



## Jake

Im seeing terrible reviews for mw3 all over the place but i dont get it. The game is great in my opinion and I own all of the COD games, of course cod4 was my favorite and always will be this one definitely feels like a better version of the original. killstreaks are balanced and the new gun level up system is awesome, now i can get a gold ak-47 without 50000 headshots  haha


----------



## Prydogga

People just love to hate, sadly. The stuff I'm seeing on facebook is quite annoying, many a bad review from those who out of stubborn nature refuse to play it. Don't preach on how much better BF3 is unless you've played both, thanks


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


> People just love to hate, sadly. The stuff I'm seeing on facebook is quite annoying, many a bad review from those who out of stubborn nature refuse to play it. Don't preach on how much better BF3 is unless you've played both, thanks



Aye. I see reviews all over Metacritic stating that BF3 is better. I'm sure to some people it is, I couldn't say which one is for me for certain seeing as I've only played MW3 but I made a very calculated decision on which one to buy and I'm very happy with my choice.


----------



## Jake

Scar Symmetry said:


> Aye. I see reviews all over Metacritic stating that BF3 is better. I'm sure to some people it is, I couldn't say which one is for me for certain seeing as I've only played MW3 but I made a very calculated decision on which one to buy and I'm very happy with my choice.


Yeah its got like a 2.5 on metacritic right now which i dont understand at all, ill buy bf3 eventually since i do like the series however i like cod more. Im also enjoying all the double xp I get for mtn dew caps since I have an endless supply here at college


----------



## Thrashmanzac

the gun leveling system is SO rewarding, it really is addictive haha
i think the maps are too "busy" though. it's like map designers finished making the maps and then some guy comes over and is like "hey guys they look cool, but you know what would make them even better? EVERYTHING IN THE FUCKING WORLD". seriously there is so much shit to dodge and rubbish for people to camp behind, there is almost no open areas, just a fuck-ton of cars/buses/bins/boxes/helicopters/random shit.
i do however like how the guns feel, and it seems it doesnt take 1/2 a clip or a full clip to kill someone, thats a plus


----------



## MFB

Any one else getting server issues? I can still connect to XBL and everything but then whem I go to MP, it says "Error connecting to XBL servers"


----------



## HighGain510

MFB said:


> Any one else getting server issues? I can still connect to XBL and everything but then whem I go to MP, it says "Error connecting to XBL servers"




Weren't you having the same sort of issues on BF3 man? I still think it's something with your local connection...


----------



## steve1

On the BF3 vs MW3 argument, I prefer BF3. My only reason is that it suits my playing style and I like huge open maps. They are very different games with very different playing styles and tactics.

I haven't adjusted to COD yet, once I'm back in COD mode I'm sure I'll enjoy it. I need to stop knifing every time I try to go prone


----------



## Scar Symmetry

MFB said:


> Any one else getting server issues? I can still connect to XBL and everything but then whem I go to MP, it says "Error connecting to XBL servers"



Sign out of your profile, test your connection to XBL on the dashboard menu then try again, worked for me every time so far. 

I'm now 40% of the way through the campaign and I have to say I am loving it. This for me so far is the best COD yet, insane amounts of adrenaline and awesome set pieces, hats off to Infinity Ward and Sledgehammer Games.


----------



## MFB

HighGain510 said:


> Weren't you having the same sort of issues on BF3 man? I still think it's something with your local connection...



Yeah, but this one lets me at least get to the menus and such, but I think it is my local connection



Scar Symmetry said:


> Sign out of your profile, test your connection to XBL on the dashboard menu then try again, worked for me every time so far.
> 
> I'm now 40% of the way through the campaign and I have to say I am loving it. This for me so far is the best COD yet, insane amounts of adrenaline and awesome set pieces, hats off to Infinity Ward and Sledgehammer Games.



Thats what Ive been doing, but its not even that it boots me from Live or anything, I just cant get into games


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Join friends games? That's the only other thing I can think of apart from restarting your router/checking the NAT settings.


----------



## GazPots

This game is bullshit sometimes.


Hit level 49 today and i sign on after a short break to have my rank now at 39. I have movies of me using the guns unlocked up to that point with camos and now they are GONE. Played around 20 games or more today and not one from my last session has stuck.


What the utter fuck is going on here?


edit - Google turns up nothing so it looks like i'm fucking shafted. Well fucking done Activision, fucking dickbags. Sort your servers out.


----------



## Jake

GazPots said:


> This game is bullshit sometimes.
> 
> 
> Hit level 49 today and i sign on after a short break to have my rank now at 39. I have movies of me using the guns unlocked up to that point with camos and now they are GONE. Played around 20 games or more today and not one from my last session has stuck.
> 
> 
> What the utter fuck is going on here?
> 
> 
> edit - Google turns up nothing so it looks like i'm fucking shafted. Well fucking done Activision, fucking dickbags. Sort your servers out.


Damn, i went down from 41 to 39 but that wasnt as big of a deal as 10 levels that sucks dude


----------



## GazPots

717ctsjz said:


> Damn, i went down from 41 to 39 but that wasnt as big of a deal as 10 levels that sucks dude



Back to where i was now with some furious scar'in of pretty much everyone. Managed to go 34-4 in one game with a streak of 30 kills and doing double rounds of predator-chopper-AGM for ownage.

Good fun, not so much when you have to do it all over again because the game forgot.




Side notes - The Scar and G36c are pretty damn good. I'm rocking the scar with silencer and launcher/shotgun (for the lulz) as the iron sights are really good. The G36 seems to have some nice stopping power over distance too which is good. The CM901 seems to be quite powerful but horrible with recoil. Couple with the sway makes long range a bit of a task but not impossible. 

I have found the Reaper (AGM launcher) is hilarious fun. So many times i've launched a predator into a window where some corner camper (of which there are many) is holed up. Plus you can get off around 8 (?) i believe before it runs out. Awesome fun. 

Also watched some remote turrets and remote control turrets for the epic lulz. Always good fun when your teammate has a choke point held down with a cannon on a tripod. 

Annoyances are pretty much the stuttering of the game sometimes (perhaps when people join) and the random crazy lag that usually ends up with an invincible enemy kinfing me in the balls.  Oh and the HORRBILE spawn locations on the small maps. Beside an enemy bouncing betty IS NOT A GOOD PLACE TO SPAWN ME.  Disappointed the hybrid scope is so huge on screen and so full of seesawing when you move while aiming. Not going to be using that again. 



Apart from the frustrations and the lag it's a solid cod, if quite a large rehash of the previous 2 games with not much changed. ALthough i'm of the camp that thinks that's a good thing as i loved MW and MW2.


----------



## Rook

Is it just me or does MW3 not have offline multiplayer bots?

What's the deal!


----------



## GazPots

I don't believe they have bots in the same sense as Black ops.


For your offline AI needs using multiplayer maps, the best you can get in this game is Survival mode i believe. 


It's worth mentioning that Survival mode is damn good fun.


----------



## Triple7

Finally started playing multiplayer! I started with free for all, don't know if I'm good enough to work with others on a team yet. I'm getting the hang of it pretty quick though. the controls are really smooth, the only thing I don't like is that I keep pressing the right stick by accident, and swinging the knife when I should be shooting...and then I die.


----------



## ghostred7

717ctsjz said:


> Im seeing terrible reviews for mw3 all over the place but i dont get it. The game is great in my opinion and I own all of the COD games, of course cod4 was my favorite and always will be this one definitely feels like a better version of the original. killstreaks are balanced and the new gun level up system is awesome, now i can get a gold ak-47 without 50000 headshots  haha


 
I think the reviews are like some of my friends that are bitching about it.....people are losing their advantage to the balancing. The people that are overwhelmingly better than everyone else are finding that they aren't the only ones that can get good killstreaks (Juggernaut is a bitch LOL). For people like me that pretty much suck, but have good comms and support, it works out well.

Now that I've had it a day....I gotta say, being a n00b to shooters, the balance here is nice IMO. I'm pretty much sticking with the support package and it works for me. I **LOVE** the "Kill Confirmed" multiplayer mode and the survival mode is beast.

So ya...this n00blet give the game 2


----------



## That_One_Person

This game is so bad it makes Black Ops look like a masterpiece. There must he a conspiracy between developers to make such terrible games that I actually go outside.


----------



## Bobo

Anyone got to use the AK47 yet? I've heard it's not so good 

Also looks like the Skorpion may have gone from bad to terribad. I love that lil dude too.

But the Type 95 looks kinda like the new MW2 Famas or Blops G11...so yay!!!  But some are already saying it;s the best gun...so soon it may be the OP gun people loathe.


----------



## Guitarmiester

GazPots said:


> Side notes - The Scar and G36c are pretty damn good. I'm rocking the scar with silencer and launcher/shotgun (for the lulz) as the iron sights are really good. The G36 seems to have some nice stopping power over distance too which is good. The CM901 seems to be quite powerful but horrible with recoil. Couple with the sway makes long range a bit of a task but not impossible.



The shotgun is sick. It seems to really annoy the hardcore players when you shotgun them and their team over and over. 



Triple7 said:


> Finally started playing multiplayer! I started with free for all, don't know if I'm good enough to work with others on a team yet. I'm getting the hang of it pretty quick though. the controls are really smooth, the only thing I don't like is that I keep pressing the right stick by accident, and swinging the knife when I should be shooting...and then I die.



Teams can get to be frustrating as hell, especially if you join a team and have no clue as to how they like to stick together. I often find myself wandering into enemy hangouts, take out three guys, and get killed by whoever else is hovering around the same window. I still pretty much suck, too. My brother was making fun of my stats, but whatever. I'm not one to camp out and wait for kills, I go after people even if it means a shitty kill/death ratio.


----------



## Prydogga

ghostred7 said:


> I think the reviews are like some of my friends that are bitching about it.....people are losing their advantage to the balancing. The people that are overwhelmingly better than everyone else are finding that they aren't the only ones that can get good killstreaks (Juggernaut is a bitch LOL). For people like me that pretty much suck, but have good comms and support, it works out well.
> 
> Now that I've had it a day....I gotta say, being a n00b to shooters, the balance here is nice IMO. I'm pretty much sticking with the support package and it works for me. I **LOVE** the "Kill Confirmed" multiplayer mode and the survival mode is beast.
> 
> So ya...this n00blet give the game 2





I think a lot of people are buying into hate very easily. It's fine not to like the game, but some of the 'reviews' by internet goers are ridiculous.


----------



## GazPots

According to a friend on live it has "worse hit detection than black ops" which i find a remarkable statement since black ops had the worst hit detection of any shooter i've ever witnessed. And yet, MW3 is fine for me. I'm betting his connection isn't the greatest and as such the compensation he used to get is now diminished. Hence the suckage.


What's everyones favourite maps then? I like the snowy level, the chopper crash and the one in paris (resistance?) but i can't remember any more at the moment.


For me, Dome is the new nuketown. A cluster fuck that i shall not be partaking in.  Hate it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

That_One_Person said:


> This game is so bad it makes Black Ops look like a masterpiece. There must he a conspiracy between developers to make such terrible games that I actually go outside.



False.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I think the smallest map might be called Hardhat, but I'm yet to play it since I'm always on Ground War. (med. to big maps)

I've also been hearing that the Type 95 is overpowered as well.
This game is DEFFINATELY faster paced than BLOPS, like MW2 was. Just more balanced than MW2.

However..... everyone is quickscoping again :| (or trying to)


----------



## HighGain510

My copy is out for delivery!  I got in early today so hopfully UPS doesn't wait until 7pm like they have been lately as I'll be home early today!  So for the guys who have leveled up quite a bit, what are some of the "better" guns overall? I was rocking noobs with the famas pretty hardcore when I was playing Black Ops, anything similar to that in MW3?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

The class/streak/perk/precision layouts are kinda-sorta confusing at first because of the new stuff they added. I've been rocking the Scar L with the 'kick pro' (reduced recoil), extended mags, and red dot.
I was slightly saddened to see the noob tubes underpowered.

I cant really say what the better guns are since everyone seems to like different ones and I'm still ranking, but I can say that at least 4 people have complained that the Type 95 is overpowered. However, it's a 3 round burst so I don't really use it much, but it seemed fine.

EDIT: They also ditched the Famas

EDIT #2: Also, when you go into Last Stand mode (its a death streak now) you're able to use whatever weapon is in your hands when you go down and still retain the ability to chunk lethal and tactical grenades. You also come back to life if you're not found and killed within 25 seconds or so.
They also said they got rid of ghost, but it appears they've just split the actual BLOPS perk into 2 perks called Blind Eye and Assassin now.


----------



## Black_Sheep

So far i don't like any of the MP maps too much. And i feel that Black Ops had a bit better multiplayer to be honest... 

But in the beginning, i didn't like BO maps either. MW2 had great maps though (the map-packs only were crap) 


going to play more...


----------



## mikernaut

I really wanted to get into this as I did 15th Prestige in BLOPS, but it seems like having a 3 bar connection just punishes you much more. It doesn't run smooth for me (xbox) and watching the kill cams alot of the times I don't even get a shot off.

I also find the maps really uninspiring. muddy, same size roughly, visually looking like rehashed older COD maps. 

I've always loved the gun leveling/attachments/camo etc. elements... but if the performance isn't there it's really hard to have fun. I do wish they'd have dedicated servers as then I probably could find one that I can get a much better connection/ping too.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ 

I agree with everything you just said. Especially the maps.... 


Don't know about the connection things though, i have a very good internet connection these days. But i did play BO with a shitty one for a long time and did very well.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I plug right into my router and have a strong connection at all times. Due to other people having a weak connection, I experience lag every once in a while. The most annoying lag happens at the worst times. The first being when I'm right next to a teammate/trying to pass them. It's like the game glitches out and I'm stuck to the other guy for a couple seconds. I'm not sure if it's lag or what, but there are times when the opponent appears out of nowhere, my gun is slow to react, and they manage to knife me. Then again, it could be that I suck but I'm pretty sure I'd, at least, fire off a couple rounds if someone where coming up to knife me. 

Most of the maps are huge. As somewhere who's never really played the previous CoD games, other than Nazi Zombies, the maps are taking a little getting used to. There are so many places for people to hide out. Been trying to get accustomed to the popular hide-outs.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Both MW2 and BO had larger maps. Im really hoping that the map-packs are good this time...


----------



## GazPots

Why do sniper scopes have less zoom than a red dot sight? Are they secretly saying they don't want you to snipe? 



Honestly, go look at the default sniper scopes. I could find some reading glasses with more magnification. 




Edit - Stick an ACOG on it and you FINALLY get some zoom at the cost of massive sway. (wtf? )


----------



## Prydogga

Black_Sheep said:


> So far i don't like any of the MP maps too much. And i feel that Black Ops had a bit better multiplayer to be honest...
> 
> But in the beginning, i didn't like BO maps either. MW2 had great maps though (the map-packs only were crap)
> 
> 
> going to play more...



THose map packs were awesome! I'd really love to see some more COD4 maps brought back.

My only complaint with maps is now they've done the whole 'invisible wall' crap that Treyarch does, instead of letting me jump around everywhere.
That and the lack of variable height. I want my 3 story buildings back


----------



## HighGain510

Well I spent a few hours with it last night, digging it so far! Definitely an adjustment as I haven't played Black Ops in MONTHS so after playing hours and hours on BF3 I'm a little off, had a few negative matches and a few dominating matches. Liking the confirmed kill mode, I think the whole dog tag thing is pretty neat aside from guys baiting a teammate and then camping his tags.  Or even worse, when guys on my OWN team walk behind me and wait for me to get taken out before they bother returning fire and then they end up dying anyways so we essentially gave up TWO pairs of tags.  

Played through about 2 hours of campaign before going into MP, like a lot of reviews said it's like getting right back into MW2, same formula. Not a bad thing per se, although the whole "enemies keep spawning through a doorway! ZOMG!" thing gets a touch annoying at some parts. Action-packed thus far though and the little additions like controlling vehicles or drones is always fun!  Lots of explosions to keep the ADD-riddled folks happy too! 

Multiplayer is same old COD for sure, very action-packed and quick-aim is almost a must for me. I'm doing pretty well overall, played for about 2-3 hours and I'm already up to like 15 or 16 I believe. I'll be playing for the better part of the weekend (got into work WAY early, as you can tell from the time of this post... ) so we'll see if I can rank up to where the midnight release guys are up to currently.  As always though, it's REALLY frustrating to get stuck on an absolutely shitty team. I went through one of my first games at 6-4-8 and somehow I was TOP of my team....   If any of you folks that are decent and have it on 360 want to party up, hit me up and I'll give you my G/T.  Need to get my Tritton working with my 360 and then I'll have a mic again! 

Also since I have played BF3 extensively and put in a good 4-5 hours at least last night on MW3, I will say that they are very different games and the style of aiming and damage are very different as well. Can't say one is better or worse than the other, just different. I love both styles, I'm pleasantly surprised that I'm liking this more than I anticipated originally going into it knowing that Activision fired the MW2 staff and reused code, so regardless of no new engine or real "updates" to the game other than modes and the way unlocks are handled I'm still really enjoying it. Plus, when this gets old I can still return to BF3 until I get bored of that and come back to this! 

I had 2 of the Prestige tokens which I used to unlock two of the bonus slots. I figure I don't need the double-XP as I'll get there anyways, still debating if I'm going to bother with going through the whole prestige deal in this one...


----------



## Thrashmanzac

try the pm90 with rapid fire. it is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## HighGain510

Thrashmanzac said:


> try the pm90 with rapid fire. it is RIDICULOUS.



Yeah I picked up a gun from someone I killed that had rapid fire on it and proceeded to use it until it was empty, I think I had like 23 kills that round!  No idea what it was but it DOMINATED!


----------



## GazPots

I laughed at the secret Mother Of All Bombs killstreak.



Sets of a nuke mid game and the enemy dies (not sure if freindly players die on hardcore). The game still continues but you fight in the smoke and shit of the bomb. Team that sets it off gets double points for the rest of the game.  


Still not seen one in a multiplayer match but i tested it in splits screen and it exists.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^ I've never ever heard of this "scret bomb."

Is there a vid on youtube of this? I'd look, but can't right at the moment...


----------



## Thrashmanzac

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I picked up a gun from someone I killed that had rapid fire on it and proceeded to use it until it was empty, I think I had like 23 kills that round!  No idea what it was but it DOMINATED!



id say that was it, it just sacks people SO quickly  and if you use it well you can get 3 kills from one clip no problem.


----------



## steve1

I've been M.O.A.B-ed in free for all. It was a bit of a wtf moment, and ended the game, I guess because of the 30 kill limit, I guess it's a 25 streak to get it. You get the Toxic title after you've been destroyed by it.


----------



## AgileLefty

been playing it a few hours every night after work since Tuesday. 76 wins and 1 loss. I don't like it, seems WAY too much like MW2. the multi-player is just too easy for me and my squad. the only loss we have is because the host dashboarded or pulled the plug and the game just ended without transferring hosts.

i gotta believe they used the exact same game engine as MW2. all they did was take out a few perks, add new unlocks and killstreaks, and different maps. prolly could have just made a huge update to download for MW2 instead of having to buy a whole new game.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Other than experience, what kind of techniques do you guys have to have such good kill ratios?


----------



## GazPots

Anything above 1 is good for me.  (1.5 as we speak)


----------



## ghostred7

GazPots said:


> Edit - Stick an ACOG on it and you FINALLY get some zoom at the cost of massive sway. (wtf? )



Realism? LOL

For those wanting to see a vid of MOAB...i found this...not too good quality, but still there. Go to ~8:50


----------



## Taylor2

My review thus far :


So far, I like this game. 

It's far more like MW1 than MW2. It seems like they took the both of them, and just polished them up. Which is what they needed to do. 
Game play is far smoother than Black Ops, the engine is better. Hit detection is fine, but ultimately depends on your connection.
Guns are super balanced. People bitching about the Type 95 just want something to bitch about. 
Burst fire guns will ALWAYS be powerful. The trade-off is that if you miss, then most of the time you are toast.

Couple of issues I've found though...

The maps aren't exciting for me. MW2 maps were awesome, these are bland and generic.
It seems like the sizes are all medium-small, medium and medium-big. No small maps like Rust or Vacant, and no maps like Wasteland and Afghan.
Kind of disappointed by that. 
They are releasing something like 9 more maps or something silly though. So we will see.
The spawns are a bit fucky. I've been spawn killed and had people spawn directly behind me a few times. Damn annoying. But no COD has ever had good spawns at the start. So hopefully they get it sorted out.


Other then that, they pretty well nailed it. There's less of the bullshit from MW2 and more of the good stuff of MW1.
From an objective standpoint, the game is awesome.
Some people complain about things being re-hashed from the old games, and all I have to say about that is : Duh. What did you think the third sequel of one of the biggest franchises in the world was going to be like?

It seems to me that the people bitching about this game are the ones who never really liked the MW series in the first place.


So far (Brag time!)

K/D : 2.20
W/L : 3.75
Accuracy : 18.0%
Level 46 I think.


----------



## GazPots

Regarding the spawning system, there are HUGE maps and it spawns you right beside a teammate in the middle of getting his ass handed to him.


I'd honestly prefer a system where it actively placed me away from other players rather than anywhere around them regardless of their situation. 




Other issues i've had are the fact that once i hit level 30 on a gun and i need to go one more level to get the gold camo it takes AGES. It honestly is boring me to death using the gun for this long just for the final rank. It seems like the rank to get golden is exceptionally bigger than any other on the way through ranking the gun up.

I mean you hit 30 pretty fast and then it's a brick wall of nothing. 



edit - Google suggests that levels 1-30 are around the same amout of xp needed for level 31. Damn.


Not a bug or anything, just a problemo i had.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I've noticed the respawning issue, too. There's been several times where I've respawned only to immediately get knifed or shot in the back. 

Has anybody else been having a good amount of host migrations that end up cutting the match short and leaving you at the menu screen? People much have some crappy connections to blow the entire match.


----------



## MFB

For the most part I like it, but my main issue is lack of spawn protection, and a handful of the maps feeling the same. Narrow corridors creating a maze, with some vantage points that certain people are going to mooch the entire match.

Not to mention, Hardcore on this is fucking hard as tits. In Black Ops, I could do well, but in this I can barely manage a fucking .50 or .75 K/D. It's like, unnatural.


----------



## GazPots

You just need to watch for crap spawning and corner campers. 

Once you unlock the perks that hide you from UAV/thermal/sentry/air support you can get your game on without too much to worry about.

Just don't expect trigger explosives to cover your back as Stalker pro lets anyone just walk through your defense.  Which was fine in Mw2 since scrambler was useless and hardly anyone used it, but stalker is actually a decent perk so more people use it (including me).




Side note- I noticed that in "private match" mode all the guns/attatchments/perks/proficiencies/camos are all unlocked so you piss about seeing what setups are good with no effort required.


----------



## Bobo

MFB said:


> For the most part I like it, but my main issue is lack of spawn protectionl.


 
I kinda wish you have a few seconds spawn protection like Gears. I think it'd work, or be worth a try. 

I still don't have this game  tomorrow hopefully...


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I didn't realize Blind Eye didn't protect you from UAVs like Assassin does, so I was going far too commando than supposed to. Not to mention, the Suppressor in this is still fairly loud (which is realistic) but it doesn't really do what it's supposed to which is keep you concealed.

The M4A1 is fantastic, and I've been trying it with different set ups and I've found that having one class with Kick/Silencer/Iron Sights works good for HC, and one with Silencer/Red Dot works good for regular TDM. I have a few other classes but that one seems to be the best along with my up-close-and-personal like the UMP45 with Silencer.


----------



## AgileLefty

played for about 4 hours tonight after work. up to 127 wins and 3 losses. hardcore domination with my squad i've played with since World at War. we lock you in, and you don't get out


----------



## Bobo

AgileLefty said:


> been playing it a few hours every night after work since Tuesday. 76 wins and 1 loss. I don't like it, seems WAY too much like MW2. the multi-player is just too easy for me and my squad.



Does your squad play Gears of War? Much harder MP against the most competitive teams imo.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Just over $400,000,000.00 on the first day, and 6.5 million titles moved so far...


----------



## MFB

14 kill killstreak  Went from 10-9 to 24-9

Got my 4 kills for a Care Package, which dropped a Sentry Gun, and immediately got me a kill. Then booked it over to the other side of the map for a double kill and then one random straggler for what I consider a triple, earning my Cobra. Meanwhile my Sentry is still going along with my Cobra and I steal two more kills for my Strafe run. That rolls i , I turn around and end up stealing an enemy Care Package with a Predator missile and get a double kill for Killcam.

SUCH A BEAST


----------



## Mexi

played a bit of it at my friends' place. maybe I'm just used to the huge maps in BF3 now but, damn, MW3 multiplayer maps are tiny, even by CoD standards. they could use a bit more variety in aesthetics too, as they're sorta boring imo. I had a fun time, but I'll probably end up sticking to BF3.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Modern Warfare 3 reviews: why is this the most hated game on the web? | Technology | guardian.co.uk

Great article. A few excerpts:



> "Nobody should go in there expecting My Little Pony or Animal Crossing," says PC Gamer editor Tim Edwards. "If you turn up for a big James Bond-style action sequence that lasts for five hours and a multiplayer game with perks in it, that's what you're going to get. That's fine &#8211; nobody can be disappointed that they bought the game and that's what's in it."
> 
> "I think ultimately Modern Warfare 3 should be ranked alongside Fifa and other sports games in as much as, it's better than last years, but it will deliver a very similar experience. People say they want innovation and change and difference, but in the same way that Fifa can't break out of the fact that it's a game of football, CoD is so successful now, it can't really break out of its model, it is constrained by its very form. If you consider it as a sports game it becomes more logical.
> 
> "You and I both know that if they did an Alien 3 with Modern Warfare &#8211; if it became entirely different and passive, and suddenly you're fighting with sticks, the outcry would make the current one pale into insignificance. If you look through the annals of gaming history the titles that do change significantly year on year are the ones that get quite heavily punished. People like to demand change, but increasingly they then don't buy it."


----------



## GazPots

Few notes that i've come across. 

I previously mentioned the snipers had ZERO zoom. Turns out it was the as50 being so overpowered they nuked the zoom range for that gun. I've sinced used the MSR and the RSASS and they actually have usable zoom ranges which are more akin to what a sniper should be (but still not more than what i'd describe as a medium range zoom )

The M14 is an absolute beast. That is all about that gun. 

The AK47 is a bit suckzors unless you like living in recoil city.  Doesn't look as good as it previously did so i've kind of gone off it now.I was really looking forward to getting that gun and now i am disappoint. 

The single biggest failure is the spawning system. If they don't patch is soon they risk ruining the game in a big way.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

So many people (myself included) have signed up to Elite for the double XP and not received it. So Activision have thousands (millions?) of people's personal information and didn't hold up their end of the bargain...


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ I got my double XP. But i haven't been able to log into Elite. 

First i downloaded it on my PS3, registered there. Went to my email to activate it, and registered there as well. I got in only one time, and it didn't show any of my Black Ops stats or anything. After that i haven't even gotten in... 

I hope they get it working soon.


----------



## MFB

I got double XP...because I used up my Prestige Token


----------



## GazPots

I got a free Inter Pack for the hardened edition with double XP. Also came with postcards. 

Used it today just after i had around 10 challenges at 95% or more which payed out 10,000xp each. Mucho ranking up today. 62 to 72 in a few hours. 



Elite seems to be broken for me at the moment. I'll try it again tomorrow and see what happens.


As for that last session? Minimal crappy spawns. Consistently 4:1 k/d ratio per game and almost have a golden scar for my troubles. 

Seems a silences scar with impact, blind eye, assasin and stalker is a really good stealth class. Also use the trophy system when assaulting choke points so the enemy can't noobtube me/flash/predator missle me or any teammates. 

Can't really see a problem with this class at all since (on hardcore at least) it's got the power and the penetration with decent accuracy. 

If someone's pissing me off long range i whip out the xm25 and let them run the explosive gauntlet trying to run away from the 4 noobtubes screaming downrange at them. 




I'm betting as soon as i play tomorrow i'll get karma and i'll be mowed down constantly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I used up a Double XP token that seemed to go on for 3 hours so I think they may have turned it on late? At one point it seemed like I was getting 800 xp for every kill in TDM so I don't know if that was special kills or what. 

I've still got my 4 hour double XP to use up from purchasing the hardened edition... tomorrow night methinks.

This game is fucking awesome.


----------



## AgileLefty

i haven't experienced these "crappy spawns" because my team and I are the ones who do the spawn trapping. same as WaW, MW2, and Black Ops. if you play an objective game like Hardcore Domination, we take 2 flags and let the other team have the 3rd. they will NOT spawn behind you if you don't push the 3rd flag.

we cover the left, right, and center. the other team has zero chance of getting out of their spawn. all 6 of us use tactical inserts, so on the off chance you do kill us, we spawn right back in the same spot.

after every single game we get all the same comments from the other team. "you camping cheating bitches", "stop spawn camping!!", "get some skill" ect ect .....

sorry, if using teamwork and perks available in the game is "cheating", then you need to learn what that word means. the other team COULD do the same thing to us, but they don't have the skill or coordination to pull it off.




oh, up to 142 wins and 3 losses now


----------



## MFB

Broke out the UMP on Resistance, and at one point in the game, I was carrying my team at 17-2 with 12 of those being a streak leading to my AC-130 for the first time ever  I then realized the AC-130 is bullocks and swapped it out for the Pave Low, so I'll be anxious to see how that is when I get to use it. Unfortunately, my 17-2 was ended by a TEAMMATE THAT DUMB FUCKING TWAT, and then a few crappy spawns ended me at 18-6 for a 3.0 K/D, but oh well.

Some days I really want to play and others I just couldn't care less, I guess it all depends on who I'm playing with

Edit : also, Scav. Pro/Assassin Pro/Stalker Pro is a fucking fantastic combo in my opinion. Closest I can see to that would be Gaz's Blind Eye/Assassin/Stalker combo, or maybe throw Slight of Hand in there for quick reload.


----------



## Bobo

GazPots said:


> The AK47 is a bit suckzors unless you like living in recoil city.  Doesn't look as good as it previously did so i've kind of gone off it now.I was really looking forward to getting that gun and now i am disappoint.



Say it ain't so  Did you try it with kick? That's the gun I look forward to most.


----------



## GazPots

MFB said:


> Edit : also, Scav. Pro/Assassin Pro/Stalker Pro is a fucking fantastic combo in my opinion. Closest I can see to that would be Gaz's Blind Eye/Assassin/Stalker combo, or maybe throw Slight of Hand in there for quick reload.




I haven't ever taken blind eye off any of my classes. I know i'd instantly get 14 pave lows turning me into small chunks of meat. And i know this because unless i'm playing with a large team of friends (occasionally) i can guarantee that my random teammates will be fucking retarded and give the opponents killstreaks like it's christmas.

Happens almost ever game i play by myself.

Still i might give the other first perks a go when my team is not full of idiots. 




Bobo said:


> Say it ain't so  Did you try it with kick? That's the gun I look forward to most.




Yeah i had kick on and a red dot and it's just brutal. It's fun to use it but it isn't the best gun by far. If you REALLY love ak's then i'm sure you'll probably like it a bit if not more but for me it's just not floating my boat. I don't think i could ball with it like i can with the scar so until the time comes that i'm just playing to piss about and max out random guns i'll be leaving it on the shelf. Saying that if it's anything like the MW2 version for bullet penetration i might rank it up to "impact" level and go mental through some walls.


----------



## MFB

I just always avoid helicopters and the like by going inside, it's worth taking off Blind Eye for me since I need the extra ammo with the M4A1; you can burn through the rounds like it's nothing


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Myself and my housemate have been split screening it for Team Deathmatch, he always ends up with something like 4 to 17 and I always end up with something like 17 to 4...

Makes for very close wins!

I honestly don't mind holding a team up (I play how I play all the time regardless) so long as we win! Putting in all that effort only to lose really sucks. I've been particularly unlucky in the amount of matches I've lost which aren't my fault because I'm 9 times out of 10 the MVP for our team 

I'm loving this game so much, can't wait for the map packs!

Also, scary sales:

Modern Warfare 3 smashes entertainment launch records


----------



## Bobo

I know what ya mean Scar. I wish some of my friends could be a bit better at gaming lol. My "stats"suffer some I guess, but it's still lots of fun playing with friends, especially when you can talk shit about the bad plays they made


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Myself and my housemate have been split screening it for Team Deathmatch, he always ends up with something like 4 to 17 and I always end up with something like 17 to 4...
> 
> Makes for very close wins!
> 
> I honestly don't mind holding a team up (I play how I play all the time regardless) so long as we win! Putting in all that effort only to lose really sucks. I've been particularly unlucky in the amount of matches I've lost which aren't my fault because I'm 9 times out of 10 the MVP for our team
> 
> I'm loving this game so much, can't wait for the map packs!
> 
> Also, scary sales:
> 
> Modern Warfare 3 smashes entertainment launch records



I actually jumped into a game with you guys on Saturday and got yanked out when my fiance told me we had to go to lunch.


----------



## vampiregenocide

First off, I expected the campaign to be amazing and it was. Can't really fault it. That's one thing every COD games tends to get bang on. However the multiplayer I didn't feel the same way about. 

I expected this game to be quite similar to Modern Warfare 2, but it's just stupidly so. It's not even a better version of MW2 in my opinion. Sure, the killstreak system is more balanced but apart from that there's not much else that makes me feel like this is a good addition to the series. It has changed a few things for the better, but they're minor changes and nothing really substantial to really get me interested. The maps aren't very fun to me, they're all a bit clustered and boring. Fallen is the only map I kinda like, the rest I don't care for. 

It's just very underwhelming, and I'm not one of those people who either hyped up or wrote off the game ahead of release. I knew it was going to be another COD title, I just didn't expect something so lacking. Granted, it's fun and if I hadn't played MW2 I would have loved this more, but I have played MW2 so I expected something more from this. Kinda disappointing end to the series, though not as awful as some people are making out. I will still play this for a while though I'm already a week in and growing frustrated with it. 


Also, Type 95 + ACOG = pwn.


----------



## simulclass83

vampiregenocide said:


> First off, I expected the campaign to be amazing and it was. Can't really fault it. That's one thing every COD games tends to get bang on. However the multiplayer I didn't feel the same way about.
> 
> I expected this game to be quite similar to Modern Warfare 2, but it's just stupidly so. It's not even a better version of MW2 in my opinion. Sure, the killstreak system is more balanced but apart from that there's not much else that makes me feel like this is a good addition to the series. It has changed a few things for the better, but they're minor changes and nothing really substantial to really get me interested. The maps aren't very fun to me, they're all a bit clustered and boring. Fallen is the only map I kinda like, the rest I don't care for.
> 
> It's just very underwhelming, and I'm not one of those people who either hyped up or wrote off the game ahead of release. I knew it was going to be another COD title, I just didn't expect something so lacking. Granted, it's fun and if I hadn't played MW2 I would have loved this more, but I have played MW2 so I expected something more from this. Kinda disappointing end to the series, though not as awful as some people are making out. I will still play this for a while though I'm already a week in and growing frustrated with it.
> 
> 
> Also, Type 95 + ACOG = pwn.


This is to a certain extent, how I feel about MW3. I still haven't tried BF3 to compare it to.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

HighGain510 said:


> I actually jumped into a game with you guys on Saturday and got yanked out when my fiance told me we had to go to lunch.



Us guys?


----------



## Bobo

"Good things come to those who wait", some ole wise man said.

And then he said, "but not if you want the Hardened Edition of MW3". Well I finally went to Gamestop and asked if they had a Hardened Edition (of course not, right?)...they had one... The guy had 2 days to pick it up or else it was available for purchase. BUT they said they'd call him anyway to make sure  So I figured my hopes were up for nothing...until the salesman told me the phone # came up disconnected... score!!!


----------



## GazPots

Was doing some spec ops last night with a mate and holy shit, it was awesome fun.

Managed to get to round 29 on underground. Had a turret and a grenade turret combined with a delta squad and a riot shield squad as backup. This is with 2 humans with double light machine guns wasting everything.

In the end we got screwed by a juggernaut with a riot shield. How on earth you are meant to take down 3 at once with those is beyond me.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Spec ops is really fun indeed. The only thing i hate is that the split screen is so tiny, i don't get the point in that, is it supposed to make you see your own screen better or what? It was the same in MW2. 

But still it's great. And of course you can do it online as well. 

I've been enjoying the MP more, but i still don't like the maps....


----------



## GazPots

Went on for a game, had 2 and got horrifically mauled by being spawned infront of 5 enemies in a row in each game.


Hit the power button and left the room. 



For the love of jebus, fix the CRAP spawns.


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Us guys?



I heard you and another British gent talking on the mics while we were in the same match, I assumed that was your buddy, no? You realize you're on my buddy list right?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

HighGain510 said:


> I heard you and another British gent talking on the mics while we were in the same match, I assumed that was your buddy, no? You realize you're on my buddy list right?



Myself and my brother? Haha man I'm full on embarassed, I was being such a douche last night 

I thought you were orb, please don't be offended


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Myself and my brother? Haha man I'm full on embarassed, I was being such a douche last night
> 
> I thought you were orb, please don't be offended



 Nope that we me!


----------



## GazPots

So i did a bit of testing today with what having "host" actually means in this game.


Turns out that if you've got host, you're being artificially lagged behind the rest of the gang and as such are at a shockingly shit disadvantage all the time. The same crap happened with black ops and was a disgraceful way to implement the game. MW2 didn't suffer from this anywhere near as bad as the last 2 cods. It seems to me that BLOPS is the worst offender, closely followed by MW3.

In the same game i went from pumping 4 g36c rounds into a chest of a slow moving target and having nothing happen (many times as host) to leaving and re-entering right away (with someone else as new host) and having ZERO lag issues. 
Seriously, raped everyone with a 27-3 game from then on. As host it's pretty much fire first, die first unless you catch them from behind.

I've tested being host for full games and its the same shit all game. Rounds pumped into the moving enemy and it doesn't do anything. Stationary targets only die after horrendous bullet lag since i am still hitting their hitbox (cause it ain't moving). Games where i am not host are generally excellent. It's so fucking night and day i refuse to take the host now, which is pretty much every game i go into from the lobby (it chooses there all the time).



Just a heads up to those with awesome internet, COD doesn't like you.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I have been noticing I've been having lag issues constantly despite having a good connection.


----------



## GazPots

Also, i've noticed that people (including myself) experience crazy lag periods in some games and the game says everyone is on 4 green bars.


At that exact same moment my bullshit detector goes off.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> So i did a bit of testing today with what having "host" actually means in this game.
> 
> 
> Turns out that if you've got host, you're being artificially lagged behind the rest of the gang and as such are at a shockingly shit disadvantage all the time. The same crap happened with black ops and was a disgraceful way to implement the game. MW2 didn't suffer from this anywhere near as bad as the last 2 cods. It seems to me that BLOPS is the worst offender, closely followed by MW3.
> 
> In the same game i went from pumping 4 g36c rounds into a chest of a slow moving target and having nothing happen (many times as host) to leaving and re-entering right away (with someone else as new host) and having ZERO lag issues.
> Seriously, raped everyone with a 27-3 game from then on. As host it's pretty much fire first, die first unless you catch them from behind.
> 
> I've tested being host for full games and its the same shit all game. Rounds pumped into the moving enemy and it doesn't do anything. Stationary targets only die after horrendous bullet lag since i am still hitting their hitbox (cause it ain't moving). Games where i am not host are generally excellent. It's so fucking night and day i refuse to take the host now, which is pretty much every game i go into from the lobby (it chooses there all the time).
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up to those with awesome internet, COD doesn't like you.



Yeah whenever I've been host I've always got fucked and my connection is awesome.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I hate playing in the afteroon. All of the kids are home from school and ready to whine whenever they're killed, as if they're invincible.


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah whenever I've been host I've always got fucked and my connection is awesome.



High five dude.

I understand host is an advantage without balancing, but you've taken it too far when it's clearly an advantage to give it to someone else so they get butt raped instead.


----------



## Bobo

There should be no hosts in any COD game. It's probably the wealthiest game franchise out there, they may be able to afford servers 

I don't know if I'm ever host (maybe never, I have a strict nat I can't fix), but my connection is great and expensive lol. Yet I've lagged way too much I think. I was in a game that was so bad not even the host had a 4 bar, there was no 4 bars any time I checked.

The lag compensation thing they put on hosts may be broken too. I love COD, but it is sad this franchise can't beat connections issues.


----------



## GazPots

I think i read somewhere that because it was so successful that dedicated servers would be too much of a problem to do. Too many people for it to be an easy job (6-7 million) and servers in every major city.



Again, bullshit. They've made billions so it's not like they can't afford it.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Damn, if the maps were even slightly interesting, i would play this game a lot more. And i still already play it a lot. Love it!  

Is there any info (at all) concerning the map packs? MW2 map packs had some maps from MW, could this one have maps from MW2? That could be awesome...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Black_Sheep said:


> Damn, if the maps were even slightly interesting, i would play this game a lot more. And i still already play it a lot. Love it!
> 
> Is there any info (at all) concerning the map packs? MW2 map packs had some maps from MW, could this one have maps from MW2? That could be awesome...



The return of Highrise would be amazing. I'd also love a Sierra Leone map, that would be so awesome. Paris rooftops too!


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I too have noticed significant lag in several matches, which is ridiculous as I'm on a 25 Mbps fiber optic connection!  I *KNOW* it's not me!


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> I think i read somewhere that because it was so successful that dedicated servers would be too much of a problem to do. Too many people for it to be an easy job (6-7 million) and servers in every major city.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, bullshit. They've made billions so it's not like they can't afford it.



How are you going to try to deny Activision that money they "earned", man?!  Yeah it would be a drop in the bucket that would increase the end-user's positive experience but again, when have they been known to go for that over making and keeping MORE money?


----------



## GazPots

They are just the video game equivalent of the Empire from starwars.


PS - The MP9 is overpowered. I just ran about with one on hardcore ripping people apart with it. 4 Kill streaks later i ran out of ammo.


----------



## Black_Sheep

I didn't notice any lag really, until now. I was playing Ground War and man it was lagging seriously. And my connection is awesome, no fault there.


----------



## AgileLefty

162 wins and 3 losses now in the first full week of the game. 2 of those losses are from the host dashboarding on us. so stupid, you should not get a loss for that.

since we have figured out the spawn, and which flags to hold on each map, i have not had anybody spawn behind me. we are changing it up a bit from hardcore domination and been trying core capture the flag. i gotta say, core kids are pretty bad compared to hc.

and oh, by FAR my favorite thing about this game is hearing little punk kids cry and complain for 1 second each time you kill them. it's priceless!! i'm not sure if they put that in the game on purpose or it's a glitch, but i love it!!

if you come in to a lobby of HC Dom or Core CTF and see the xLGx clan, you might want to back out because we are going to spawn trap you the entire game.


----------



## GazPots

Don't you get bored when there isn't any real competition in a gametype?

I can't honestly imagine spawn trapping for 168 games still has the appeal as the first time?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> The return of Highrise would be amazing. I'd also love a Sierra Leone map, that would be so awesome. Paris rooftops too!



I'd love to see Bloc from MW1 return. Probably my fave ever map.


----------



## AgileLefty

GazPots said:


> Don't you get bored when there isn't any real competition in a gametype?
> 
> I can't honestly imagine spawn trapping for 168 games still has the appeal as the first time?


 

i mean, we really don't have any other option. we all know the spawns, and know what flags it takes to win. if we let them out of their spawn, they will kill us and win the game. why would we want to do that ?

it sucks when you have a full team and everybody knows what they are doing. yes, it does get boring. that's why we started to play core CTF. but within a few games we have those spawn figured out too.


----------



## Black_Sheep

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd love to see Bloc from MW1 return. Probably my fave ever map.



I hated that one so much!  


But i loved Highrise from MW2. One of my all time fav maps.


----------



## GazPots

AgileLefty said:


> i mean, we really don't have any other option. we all know the spawns, and know what flags it takes to win. if we let them out of their spawn, they will kill us and win the game. why would we want to do that ?
> 
> it sucks when you have a full team and everybody knows what they are doing. yes, it does get boring. that's why we started to play core CTF. but within a few games we have those spawn figured out too.



Well try a mode that doesn't allow you to spawn rape people like TDM or something and see what happens. Or Seach and Destroy, which is the real test of anyone's skill.


Keeps you on your toes.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think the DLC needs to have some maps that are more friendly to snipers and general long range weapons. The ones we have at the moment are too flat and cluttered.


----------



## GazPots

^ Agreed. As i actually like sniping in this game, even if the maps are too small/cluttered for it.



Just had a game where i used the 1887 for a laugh and damn! That thing rocks on a tight map like Lockdown. Impressive corridor clearing ability.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> I think the DLC needs to have some maps that are more friendly to snipers and general long range weapons. The ones we have at the moment are too flat and cluttered.



100% agreed. Sniper and ACOG can be very effective on Hardcore playlists, but at the moment there is simply no map that suits sniping. I'm expecting a longer range map in the map pack, otherwise it defeats the point of having sniper rifles in this game because this is the best collection of sniper guns included in any game I've ever played.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> 100% agreed. Sniper and ACOG can be very effective on Hardcore playlists, but at the moment there is simply no map that suits sniping. I'm expecting a longer range map in the map pack, otherwise it defeats the point of having sniper rifles in this game because this is the best collection of sniper guns included in any game I've ever played.



Yeah man. Fallen is the only map I can use snipers on, I do get some good k/ds on there. I used to use the 50 Cal. so much in MW2.


----------



## GazPots

On outpost, go into the bunker and up the ramp. Turn around and smash the glass, then jump onto the safety deposit boxes (if that's what they are). If you're looking out the window of the bunker sit on the right boxes and you can get some huge snipes across the map into the opposite window area. Not tried the other side but i'd imagine it can see right down to the runway.


I was doing this earlier with a team holding the bunker entrances and it was rather golden. 


VERY hard to see the Weasley Snipes shooting you in the face.


Also, i've now hit level 80 and can prestige now. But i don't think i will.  Fuck all that again.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

GazPots said:


> Also, i've now hit level 80 and can prestige now. But i don't think i will.  Fuck all that again.


 

I hear ya on that.

I just hit 76 and think I'm gonna do it once I hit 80 because I'd like to use the extra token for adding another class, if that's the way it works.


----------



## GazPots

That's the way it works. I already recieved a prestige token from MW2 so i've got 6 classes and that's all i wanted. No need to hit the dreaded button.


----------



## Bobo

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I too have noticed significant lag in several matches, which is ridiculous as I'm on a 25 Mbps fiber optic connection!  I *KNOW* it's not me!



Same situation here. What erks me is I see I'm the only one or one of the only ones with a 3 bar or sometimes 2 bar on many matches. How many other people have anything close a 25 mbps connection? 

Is the game putting me with hosts that live across the country?


----------



## Guitarmiester

What guns and equipment is everyone using? 

I've been attempting to dominate with a Type 95, suppressor, and variable zoom. I'm back and forth with the variable zoom and ACOG. My last match I had a nice killstreak with the variable zoom at 29 kills/2 deaths. My secondary is an akimbo Scorpion. It blows through ammo quickly but sure as hell gets the job done for close encounters.


----------



## MFB

My go to's are : 

M4A1 - 2 Attachments - Silencer/Extended Mags
M4A1 - Kick - Extended Mags (for regular TDM)
M16 - Kick - Silencer (2nd pick for HC medium size maps)
UMP - Kick - Silencer (close range HC selection)


----------



## Bobo

P90 - range or kick, rapid fire
Type 95 - focus, red dot
G36C - kick, red dot
akimbo FMG9's 

I run 3 perks on every class cause I'm a knucklehead. Extreme Conditioning, Quickdraw, Steady Aim. Rush, shoot, rush, shoot, rush, shoot, die a lot, but never get bored.

I'm only a lvl 56, so there's more goodies yet to play with. I'm feeling out the SMG's and A/R's first, then shotties, snipers and even a lil LMG action.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm currently using the ACR 6.8 or the UMP45 (both silenced) with Extreme Conditioning, Quickdraw and either Stalker Pro for Team Deathmatch or Dead Silence for Hardcore playlists.

It works a treat!


----------



## Black_Sheep

Im using a Type 95 with holographic sight and rapid fire attachments. I also use a silenced M16A4 (it was my favorite assault rifle in MW2) and an UMP45 silenced. 

Played 3 hours last night when i couldn't get any sleep.


----------



## mikernaut

Alittle inside scoop- Went to lunch with one of my friends who still works at Raven. He confirmed that they are already working on a map pack for the game and one of the maps will be "Central Park".

Also that Activision is flying the whole 100+ studio down for a party in L.A. this weekend with various other ATVI studios. So there goes the money they could use to put towards dedicated servers, HAH!.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Surprised to see a lot of you guys using the UMP. I was using the UMP for a long time before switching to the Type 95. I got tired of hearing the top ranking opponents bitch about me killing them with an UMP. 

Even more annoying than the respawning issues, a lot of the time when I'm finding a match I get placed into a match that ends within seconds of joining. To make it worse, they're typically a defeat. If I'm lucky, I have time to get in one kill and then it's all over and there's another tally for a loss that I had nothing to do with.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Guitarmiester said:


> Surprised to see a lot of you guys using the UMP. I was using the UMP for a long time before switching to the Type 95. I got tired of hearing the top ranking opponents bitch about me killing them with an UMP.
> 
> Even more annoying than the respawning issues, a lot of the time when I'm finding a match I get placed into a match that ends within seconds of joining. To make it worse, they're typically a defeat. If I'm lucky, I have time to get in one kill and then it's all over and there's another tally for a loss that I had nothing to do with.



The UMP has always been overpowered, though I've never used it too much. 

Yeah I was hoping they'd fix that issue. There should be a limit to how close to the end of the game new players can join. If there is only a minute left or only a few points, it should stop players joining.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Guitarmiester said:


> Even more annoying than the respawning issues, a lot of the time when I'm finding a match I get placed into a match that ends within seconds of joining. To make it worse, they're typically a defeat. If I'm lucky, I have time to get in one kill and then it's all over and there's another tally for a loss that I had nothing to do with.



This happens to me too. It's damn annoying... It's even more annoying than losing because of a shitty team.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> I think the DLC needs to have some maps that are more friendly to snipers and general long range weapons. The ones we have at the moment are too flat and cluttered.



PIPE FUCKING LINE.

And like you said, Bloc. 

The current maps are too cluttered with everything, there are too many undistinguishable buildings, and something that I hated when Treyarch started doing it, is all the invisible walls that stop me from going into places that I should be able to jump onto or over. Do not want.


----------



## steve1

finally got round to playing with theatre mode today, made a little clip with a coolish final killcam



edit: i don't want to see old maps unless they are free, always feel like i'm being shortchanged when i have to pay for a rehash of an old map.

i play free for all only really, my typical class is Type 95 - kick - iron sights - extended mags - sleight of hand - quickdraw - stalker - throwing kife - flashbangs

then the same but with silencer instead of extended mags, and one with G36 for when things get too hectic for burst fire, and some kind of rocket launcher for dealing with helicopters. it always amazes me how people will happily keep getting destroyed by helicopters instead of just blowing them out of the sky, it really isnt that difficult


----------



## Bobo

steve1 said:


> finally got round to playing with theatre mode today, made a little clip with a coolish final killcam
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i don't want to see old maps unless they are free, always feel like i'm being shortchanged when i have to pay for a rehash of an old map.
> 
> i play free for all only really, my typical class is Type 95 - kick - iron sights - extended mags - sleight of hand - quickdraw - stalker - throwing kife - flashbangs
> 
> then the same but with silencer instead of extended mags, and one with G36 for when things get too hectic for burst fire, and some kind of rocket launcher for dealing with helicopters. *it always amazes me how people will happily keep getting destroyed by helicopters instead of just blowing them out of the sky, it really isnt that difficult*




X eleventybillion on the bolded part.

Nice vid btw 

I need to play with the throwing knife more. I'm spending too much of my time going between flash/stun/frag/semtex trying to find what I like best.


----------



## steve1

the throwing knife is hard to master but is great for sort of reflex kills where you know the other guy has the upper hand and you wont be able to get your shot off in time, like in my video i thought that guy was going to get the quickscope so i just turned and threw and got lucky


----------



## MFB

How do I access the theater mode anyhow? I had a fantastic killcam where I capped this dude right through the wall on Seatown and it was so fantastic to see since there was like 4 of us gunning for that last kill


----------



## ittoa666

And I just remembered why I don't own that game thanks to that video. Jumping with a sniper rifle? Stupid children. If you fire like that, you should get knocked down and stunned for a second.


----------



## GazPots

The guy had a gamertag with EPICTrickShotZZzzzzzZZZZzzzzz or some shit. Pretty easy to tell they'll be running a FUCKING HUGE sniper as a pistol.


Anyone with Pro, Epic, X, Z or xbox buttons in their name will usually do this sort of retarded behaviour.


Also, remember all that whining about terrible spawning? How about this. Happened to me the other day. Guys were camping the top of the hill so i thought i'd hang around and catch one sticking his head out. This is what happened about 3 seconds after i arrived.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Played 3 hours earlier today. 

And i totally got fed up with the campers and other assholes. Seriously, it's sometimes too much... and most of these new maps have plenty of corners for campers to set up their tiny tents. So fucking annoying. I got the feeling that 5/10 of the enemies are camping all the time. Also the killstreaks are fucking annoying, just like in MW2. 

I found myself playing more barebones, again. Less campers, no killstreaks. Yay!  

And apart from that, im totally loving the game at the moment 

EDIT: i do like killstreaks, i use them and enjoy them, they are a cool add to the overall gameplay. BUT when they dominate the entire match....


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> And I just remembered why I don't own that game thanks to that video. Jumping with a sniper rifle? Stupid children. If you fire like that, you should get knocked down and stunned for a second.



It's definitely not a realistic shooter. 



Black_Sheep said:


> Played 3 hours earlier today.
> 
> And i totally got fed up with the campers and other assholes. Seriously, it's sometimes too much... and most of these new maps have plenty of corners for campers to set up their tiny tents. So fucking annoying. I got the feeling that 5/10 of the enemies are camping all the time. Also the killstreaks are fucking annoying, just like in MW2.
> 
> I found myself playing more barebones, again. Less campers, no killstreaks. Yay!
> 
> And apart from that, im totally loving the game at the moment
> 
> EDIT: i do like killstreaks, i use them and enjoy them, they are a cool add to the overall gameplay. BUT when they dominate the entire match....



See I've found killstreaks and campers to be less of an issue in this game. They seem to have balanced it out. 'Blind Eye' for instance makes it much easier to deal with killstreaks. Then there's obviously 'Assassin' if things are getting too chaotic. You can become pretty much invisible in a match if you have the right class. I've not had any issues with getting pwned by killstreaks like I did in MW2. My advice is to set up a solid class aimed at dealing with matches where killstreaks are dominating. Add on blind eye, assassin and sitrep, give yourself a good primary weapon and a rocket launcher as your secondary. Use the support package killstreak and that will make it easier for your team to see the others, so they'll find it harder to get killstreaks.

With campers, I've always found that you can deal with them if you don't get too pissed off. I used to keep running in guns blazing and hope I'd catch them eventually, but to be honest if you think about it you can generally deal with them unless they're awesome. There a part of Fallen I tend to camp on when sniping and I rack up decent killstreaks but I have to watch my back as people eventually clock onto me. Sometimes they get me, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

ittoa666 said:


> And I just remembered why I don't own that game thanks to that video. Jumping with a sniper rifle? Stupid children. If you fire like that, you should get knocked down and stunned for a second.


 

Stop playing games and join the military lol

side note: about to prestige \m/


----------



## Guitarmiester

steve1 said:


> then the same but with silencer instead of extended mags, and one with G36 for when things get too hectic for burst fire, and some kind of rocket launcher for dealing with helicopters. it always amazes me how people will happily keep getting destroyed by helicopters instead of just blowing them out of the sky, it really isnt that difficult



This often leads to a decent amount of kills. When I play team matches and my team has air support, I know there's going to be a corner with 2-3 guys staring into the sky with rocket launchers. Nothing easier than 2-3 stationary headshots from afar.


----------



## ittoa666

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Stop playing games and join the military lol
> 
> side note: about to prestige \m/



Not trying to die here.


----------



## Guitarmiester

ittoa666 said:


> Not trying to die here.



It's all good. You'll just respawn in enemy territory.


----------



## ittoa666

Guitarmiester said:


> It's all good. You'll just respawn in enemy territory.



That's the plan.


----------



## Bobo

Unlocked the AK47 and the stories are true...it kinda sucks :-/ But it's ok, my new baby is the MK14 with it's great power and accuracy. Only got the FAD and MP7 left to unlock, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll be worth the wait.

Oh and either hit detection sucks in this game, or shotguns do...or both lol.


----------



## Prydogga

As always, the trusty M4 has been serving me very well in hardcore. Managed to play some fantastic games on maps that I had hated while playing core.

I was very excited to get my full kill streak set 2 and a half(ish) times in one life on Mission (7+7+5) while not camping, people just seem to run into my bullets when I use the M4.  I've been getting 2 to 4 attack helicopters a game, which I'm happy about. That particular game I got 5. 

Really dying to get the m14 though, I miss the old days of COD4 where I'd just go on rampages with the silenced G3 and M14 and get repeatedly hated for using a modded controller because apparently it's not possible to move your fingers quickly on an xbox trigger.


----------



## GazPots

The Mk14 is a BEAST. 1 Hit kills across the maps with a silencer on hardcore. You'll love the rapid fire attatchment which decreases the time between shots. It's monsterous.


Ultimate win. Only downside is the under-barrel guard is brown and won't change with any camo except golden. Which ruins the appearance of the gun unless you use a brown camo like Snake or Multicam.


Also i hate to break it to you Bobo, but the FAD is pretty much inferior to other guns.  
Sure it fires like a minigun but the damage is terrible. It's not got much recoil though so it might be a decent gun if you are great at surprising enemies. If you get i a head on fight you're going to get creamed though.

At least thats my (short) experience with the gun.


----------



## Prydogga

GazPots said:


> The Mk14 is a BEAST. 1 Hit kills across the maps with a silencer on hardcore.
> 
> 
> Ultimate win. Only downside is the under-barrel guard is brown and won't change with any camo except golden. Which ruins the appearance of the gun unless you use a brown camo like Snake or Multicam.



Yeah, I had noticed that, and I feel it has an oddly nice contrast with red/blue camos, anything else it wouldn't work with though. I'm not a fan of any camos except them and Hex anyway, I don't even touch camos with my m4, that black is so mean.


----------



## Bobo

GazPots said:


> Also i hate to break it to you Bobo, but the FAD is pretty much inferior to other guns.



I did read it was weak but had a high fire rate. Thought maybe it'd be kind like a long range SMG in that respect. Oh well, if I don't like it the MK14 and Type95 are still beasts. I've had some luck with the G36C too, but it doesn't seem all that good of a gun really.

My big issue now is trying to decide what kinda killstreaks I want. And Prydogga has reminded me I've yet to do any hardcore yet.


----------



## GazPots

G36 is beast with impact and if you burst fire it. LOVE that gun.


----------



## Prydogga

I loved the G36c in core, played almost exactly the same as it used to in COD4, I imagine with it's accuracy using kick, it should be great for hardcore too.


----------



## GazPots

Yeah, for hardcore most of the assault rifles rock. I just really fucking liked that gun from the first Modern Warfare.


Glad it's back.  Stupidly fast reload time on it aswell.


Side note - Has anyone used the SMG's with the range extending proficiency yet? How is it?


----------



## Black_Sheep

Check this out: MP1st &#8211; CoD 4 and MW2 Map Files Found in Modern Warfare 3? 

If it's true, there will be some "classic" maps available in the map packs, as expected. 

And i would be extremely happy to see the return of maps like crosfire, crash, and HIGHRISE!  ...and those three are on the list! yay!  


Also, is it just me, or does this game almost always put me in the side of the losing team? It's fucking annoying..


----------



## GazPots

Only 1 Mw2 map?  I loved Afgan, Derailed, Sub Base and Karachi. Shame none are on the way. 


Highrise is ultimate win though. Many good times to be had on that map, 




Edit - What is the point of the holographic sights? They take up about 3 times as much of the screen as the red dot so you just end up missing people because of the sights frame. Seems like an easy choice between it and the red dot. I'll take the one that lets me see more of the screen please. 

Is there some feature using it that i'm missing? Seems a bit more zoomed in this pic but the difference is quite astounding.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ There's none. The red dot sight is way better, i use it too.


and yeah, sadly no more MW2 maps, derailed especially was great too  ...And hey, i would've never thought that they'd bring back Highrise, of all the MW2 maps..


----------



## Bobo

Yeah I think the allure of the holographic is the slightly enhanced zoom...but yeah I'll stick with the red dot.

I'll take those old maps. I'm not feeling a lot of the current maps. I want some more open maps.


----------



## Prydogga

OVERGROWN! YES! Hope this happens. I'd pay out the nose for every COD4 map being in this game.




GazPots said:


> Yeah, for hardcore most of the assault rifles rock. I just really fucking liked that gun from the first Modern Warfare.
> 
> 
> Glad it's back.  Stupidly fast reload time on it aswell.
> 
> 
> Side note - Has anyone used the SMG's with the range extending proficiency yet? How is it?



I haven't, but I know the damage proficiency for shotguns is ridiculous. Makes a big difference on the 1887.


----------



## MFB

Some of the maps are solid like Resistance, Lockdown, Hardhat, but some of them (read: Dome) absolutely fucking blow


----------



## Bobo

Prydogga said:


> I haven't, but I know the damage proficiency for shotguns is ridiculous. Makes a big difference on the 1887.



hhhmmm well maybe I'll have to stay with a shotgun longer to level it up and try out damage (and range too). Gotta play for quite awhile with them to get those proficiencies...do I have that much patience? 

Anyone else suck with the Reaper?  One problem is using it on maps with so much cover. Maybe I should just stick with an attack heli.


----------



## Taylor2

Got thrown into 4 games in a row which had just ended.



Kind of disappointed about the spawns still being shitty.


----------



## Bobo

MFB said:


> Some of the maps are solid like Resistance, Lockdown, Hardhat, but some of them (read: Dome) absolutely fucking blow



I like all those, including Dome. Guess I like Dome just because I know it's going to be mostly cqc. I kinda like knowing what I'm in for sometimes.


----------



## GazPots

Bobo said:


> I did read it was weak but had a high fire rate. Thought maybe it'd be kind like a long range SMG in that respect. Oh well, if I don't like it the MK14 and Type95 are still beasts. I've had some luck with the G36C too, but it doesn't seem all that good of a gun really.
> 
> My big issue now is trying to decide what kinda killstreaks I want. And Prydogga has reminded me I've yet to do any hardcore yet.



Regarding the FAD, i gave it a good shot tonight on some hardcore TDM and it was actually really good.


Stable at medium range and easy to use with iron sights. Sure it won't kill in 1 bullet, but if you're smart and you adopt the ninja mentality you can surprise a lot of people and win a lot of battles. Mabye not so much on Core. I'll be using it again for sure. Still isn't as beast as the Mk14 though. 


The shotguns seem ok at medium range without the "damage" proficiency, but ocne i unlock it for the 1887 or the striker i'll be poppin' some fools from miles away.


----------



## MFB

Bobo said:


> I like all those, including Dome. Guess I like Dome just because I know it's going to be mostly cqc. I kinda like knowing what I'm in for sometimes.



My problem with Dome is that it's like a wall of death, just ya know, EVERY time you spawn. You basically spawn looking at the other team, or if you start in the very back, then you take 5 steps and THEN you look at them


----------



## Bobo

GazPots said:


> Regarding the FAD, i gave it a good shot tonight on some hardcore TDM and it was actually really good.
> 
> 
> Stable at medium range and easy to use with iron sights. Sure it won't kill in 1 bullet, but if you're smart and you adopt the ninja mentality you can surprise a lot of people and win a lot of battles. Mabye not so much on Core. I'll be using it again for sure. Still isn't as beast as the Mk14 though.
> 
> 
> The shotguns seem ok at medium range without the "damage" proficiency, but ocne i unlock it for the 1887 or the striker i'll be poppin' some fools from miles away.



Well I'll definitely give the FAD it's fair shot when I unlock it, which should be in a day or two. Did just get the MP7 SMG...I likes it. Accurate, kills pretty quickly, decent irons. 

I've had some luck with the Striker. It's just so many times I thought I had a 1 shot (well within it's range), and no kill. Surely it's not lag/bad hit detection every time? When I prestige I'll get another class and probably try to have a dedicated shotty class to try some more, I used to love them a lot.



MFB said:


> My problem with Dome is that it's like a wall of death, just ya know, EVERY time you spawn. You basically spawn looking at the other team, or if you start in the very back, then you take 5 steps and THEN you look at them



Ok, good point heh. On some of the bigger maps that has happened too. It's really frustrating when you have to take a few seconds to figure out where the fuck you're at, and then you get mowed down before you've even figured it out


----------



## Black_Sheep

Damn! Just played my best game. Well maybe not statisticly, but still i did pretty good. 

I won an entire domination match on seatown. ON MY OWN agains a team of 4 players  ! 

And their stats just looked horrible at the end screen. I got 3 hate messages saying im a camper wuss and should go die. But honestly, i didn't really have time to camp, i was running between the points to keep them all dominated


----------



## ittoa666

I finally caved and got this. It's ok, but I'm here mainly for spec ops. Love me some waves of AI.


----------



## Bobo

Black_Sheep said:


> Damn! Just played my best game. Well maybe not statisticly, but still i did pretty good.
> 
> I won an entire domination match on seatown. ON MY OWN agains a team of 4 players  !
> 
> And their stats just looked horrible at the end screen. I got 3 hate messages saying im a camper wuss and should go die. But honestly, i didn't really have time to camp, i was running between the points to keep them all dominated



Why so few people? Not many players in Finland? (that's not where COD is banned, is it?) Anyway, congrats, that must have been fun 

I have been matched up against people from thousands of miles away, other countries. I guess I'd rather have that than too few players.


----------



## GazPots

Nothing quite as good as getting some fool in a headshot with a predator on full boost. 



Owned.  


I think i'll upload a video of it. 



Also the Trophy System is awesome. Fuck your noobtubes and flashbangs fuckers. Oh and fuck your predators/AGM's aswell.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Bobo said:


> Why so few people? Not many players in Finland? (that's not where COD is banned, is it?) Anyway, congrats, that must have been fun
> 
> I have been matched up against people from thousands of miles away, other countries. I guess I'd rather have that than too few players.




Dunno, there were people in the beginning, but they left pretty soon. And none of the other players seemed to be from Finland. It's also the only match i've played that has so few players. 

Im playing against people from all over the world. It's not like my playing is limited to Finland only, that would be fucking stupid. If i play very late at night, i usually play against some americans, but most of the time it's just european players. 

And yes, it was. really


----------



## Guitarmiester

MFB said:


> My problem with Dome is that it's like a wall of death, just ya know, EVERY time you spawn. You basically spawn looking at the other team, or if you start in the very back, then you take 5 steps and THEN you look at them



That's fairly true, but I really like Dome because of how open it is. As someone who does team matches without an actual team, it's nice to take on other teams without being ambushed by 3 guys who can't get a kill by themselves. I can typically take out all 3 if I'm lucky, unless there's that guy who jumps around or immediately drops to the floor to avoid bullets.


----------



## GazPots

Anyone else have their game saying that a blank clantag with NO characters is prohibited?


It's weird and nobody on my friends list has the same bug.


----------



## Guitarmiester

What is a clan tag anyway?


----------



## GazPots

It's a 4 letter/number prefix you can change and chop at will to suit your membership to a clan or a group of players/friends with whom you dish out some pain.

For example on COD it'll look like this : [clan] Gamertag


I only use to wind people up.


----------



## Black_Sheep

I couldn't connect to their "online services" last night. There was nothing wrong with my connection, and i saw some of my online friends were playing MW3. I tried many times, but i ended up playing BF3, which worked just fine  

Anyone else had/has had similar problems?


----------



## GazPots

Sometimes it crashes me game and my friends game back to the main menu and says the MW3 server is down.


Usually it's magically back up 10 seconds later.


----------



## Black_Sheep

GazPots said:


> Usually it's magically back up 10 seconds later.



Wow, so fast? that's damn fine maintenance work by IW!   


Oh, and yea this time i got it working about after 4 minutes.


----------



## jam3v

Maps are bad. Too much randomness / hard to defend yourself from random walk ups. Caters to snipers / campers / boring gameplay.

I'm on PC. Lag is really annoying on P2P. Dedicated servers feel great, but no one plays them (wtf?)...

MW1 was way more fun.

...or maybe I'm just jaded with modern FPS.


----------



## MFB

Black_Sheep said:


> I couldn't connect to their "online services" last night. There was nothing wrong with my connection, and i saw some of my online friends were playing MW3. I tried many times, but i ended up playing BF3, which worked just fine
> 
> Anyone else had/has had similar problems?



This has been my biggest issue with BF3/MW3, is once I put the disc in I'm disconnected from Live immediately and have to sign out, go through the connection test, re-sign in and hope it stays connected.


----------



## Black_Sheep

MFB said:


> This has been my biggest issue with BF3/MW3, is once I put the disc in I'm disconnected from Live immediately and have to sign out, go through the connection test, re-sign in and hope it stays connected.




That's probably an Xbox problem, i had absolutely zero problems with BF3. And i've been online the whole time, it was just the COD servers that couldn't connect. 

And now checking it out it seems many others have had the same problem sometimes as well (both consoles)


----------



## Guitarmiester

I played online last night since I couldn't fall asleep at a reasonable hour. Never again. I only did 3 or 4 matches before shutting off. I did very well in all but the last match. The first few had one or two guys that would jump around with a shotgun or sniper and the last match the opposing team were mexican jumping beans. I thought that was only something you'd see when playing Halo?


----------



## MFB

Played some Survival today and god damn is it some good fun. Me and a buddy did Resistance at first, and it works really well when one person takes each side of the cafe areas and pretty much funnels them into the two entrances. Along with adding a Delta/Riot squad, you're guaranteed to do well for a little while at least. We also used the strategy of using Predator Missiles to take out the Juggernauts, and if there's more than one, we each buy a missile or two, then alternate between distracting them. Got to wave 25 and then finally lost.


----------



## ittoa666

jam3v said:


> Maps are bad. Too much randomness / hard to defend yourself from random walk ups. Caters to snipers / campers / boring gameplay.
> 
> I'm on PC. Lag is really annoying on P2P. Dedicated servers feel great, but no one plays them (wtf?)...
> 
> MW1 was way more fun.
> 
> ...or maybe I'm just jaded with modern FPS.



I'm in the same boat my friend. I loved MW1...probably one of my all time favorites, but now it's like they don't care about level design. No one does these days. It's like there's no play testing.


----------



## GazPots

What was the name of the one where it was basically a large downhill street with 2 perpendicular side streets at either end. It had a bus at the top of the hill and a half blown apart building at the bottom.


I miss that one. One of my all time favourites.


Edit - Crossfire was its name.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Was just in a game with a MOAB, it's pretty cool. Just so happened it ended the game due to point limit too.


----------



## GazPots

Awesome, i've still not seen one yet but that's cause hardcore is well.........hard.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> What was the name of the one where it was basically a large downhill street with 2 perpendicular side streets at either end. It had a bus at the top of the hill and a half blown apart building at the bottom.
> 
> 
> I miss that one. One of my all time favourites.
> 
> 
> Edit - Crossfire was its name.



My favorite was Crash.


----------



## ittoa666

Ok. Here's my quick analysis. Graphics are nothing spectacular, but not bad. The selection of guns, perks, and attachments is wide, and it suits every style. 

Those are the positives. Now to the not so good.

Every player still thinks that sprinting around everywhere is the best thing to do, and that means more and more running up behind everyone. The sniper rifles are absolutely overpowered, AND you can quickscope (you should already know how much I hate that shit). Automatic weapons are one million times better than burst ones, and the smg's are almost as ridiculous as the sniper rifles. The lag plays a major part in this, too. I don't understand why they can't update their engine and just iron out all of these issues.

Overall, I'd give it a 7.0, because I enjoy the spec ops, but that's being generous. I'll be trading this in on Friday for my copy of saints row the third.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I hate the Hardhat map. It's the epitome of die, respawn, and immediately shot. That's the only level back out of.


----------



## GazPots

Dome and Hardhate are the new Nuketowns of this game.


Oh how i'd LOVE those two to be swapped for some COD classics.....................


Or Afgan, i'd fuckin love that map to come back.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Dome and Hardhate are the new Nuketowns of this game.
> 
> 
> Oh how i'd LOVE those two to be swapped for some COD classics.....................
> 
> 
> Or Afgan, i'd fuckin love that map to come back.



Just replace them with Crash and Castle.


----------



## Bobo

ittoa666 said:


> Every player still thinks that sprinting around everywhere is the best thing to do, and that means more and more running up behind everyone.



I'm not getting this complaint. I love Marathon/Extreme Conditioning to run and gun, that's what I do to have fun in COD. Maybe it's not the "best" way to go about it. I could camp, build killstreaks, get the highest score, but that's not very fun to me. I don't really play tactical, I take the Sandy Ravage approach and just run/gun/have fun.


----------



## Taylor2

Played a bit today, went 29-4 with the MSR, and then my Xbox RROD'd.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Of course, it happens when my truck decides to turn on a warning light, and after I buy two new games and a new headset.


When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Black_Sheep

The biggest problem with the MP (for me at least) is the players.... Campers, Killstreak wankers, people that play domination and HQ like it was TDM (which results in your team losing). I've been the top player many many times, and just wondering what the fuck is the rest of the team doing? Instead of taking the objective, they just camp around it. 

Im okay with Hardhat. It's fun in way, just like Nuketown (which was better though). But Dome? That's just pure shit, i almost always leave when that map is up. It shouldn't even be called "dome" it should be called "spawnkill run around assrape" or something like that.. 

On the other hand i've started to really like some maps, like Outpost for example. Dunno why, but the winter maps have almost always been among my favorites.. Still, really looking forward to the map-pack. 

EDIT: oh, and yesterday i reached the first prestige level! \,,/


----------



## Guitarmiester

I really like Domination. The hardest part is figuring out what the rest of the team is doing. I spend most of my time defending bases because every time I go after new bases I seem to be a lone ranger with two possible scenarios. The first, a couple guys lurk around corners/objects to wait and see if I get killed and then they run in last minute for points. The second, I'm out trying to gain bases on my own because the team is so set on trying to win over a base that everyone, including the other team is so occupied with. 

That's typically the case in Underground where everyone wants control of B because it's so easy to defend and keep hold of. I wander off and snag A and C and maybe have to worry about killing one guy in the process. 

The running doesn't bother me. It's just the jumpers that have to go. There's an achievement for shooting those morons mid-air.


----------



## Qweklain

Guitarmiester said:


> I really like Domination. The hardest part is figuring out what the rest of the team is doing. I spend most of my time defending bases because every time I go after new bases I seem to be a lone ranger with two possible scenarios. The first, a couple guys lurk around corners/objects to wait and see if I get killed and then they run in last minute for points. The second, I'm out trying to gain bases on my own because the team is so set on trying to win over a base that everyone, including the other team is so occupied with.
> 
> That's typically the case in Underground where everyone wants control of B because it's so easy to defend and keep hold of. I wander off and snag A and C and maybe have to worry about killing one guy in the process.
> 
> The running doesn't bother me. It's just the jumpers that have to go. There's an *achievement* for shooting those morons mid-air.


Incorrect, there is a *challenge* for it. There is no gamerscore for standard multiplayer. 

I usually play the same way, however, I tend to defend much more than most. My domination leaderboard clearly shows that as I almost have as much defends as I do caps, which I have yet to see anybody come close to a ratio like that ha ha. The only time I aggressively try to cap is when I am playing with at least 3 people I know and will actually come help to cap when called upon.

However, when I am playing with randoms (which is most of the time) I will follow a group of players if they are clearly running toward a flag and especially will jump on it if others do without worry of dying.


----------



## MFB

See for me, when I play stuff like Domination, I'll get the capture and then let others defend it. I want to at least establish us having control, but I can't actively sit there and guard one base for an entire game; it's just boring. Just like when I played Rush in BF3, I got the capture EVERY TIME during one round (that's 6) and my buddy was just like "Dude, what the fuck how are you doing this?!"

Actually...Rush is more like Seek & Destroy now that I think of it


----------



## Bobo

Taylor said:


> Played a bit today, went 29-4 with the MSR, and then my Xbox RROD'd.
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> Of course, it happens when my truck decides to turn on a warning light, and after I buy two new games and a new headset.
> 
> 
> When it rains, it pours.



Dang sorry bout your luck bro.

As for Domination, I want A, B, AND C. I die all the time going solo into the corner camper holding down any of those spots. It's the only time I don't mind a camper, because well it kinda makes sense in that game type. But I'm just too ADD to be that guy 

Any of you guys play on the PS3?


----------



## GazPots

Either i've become magically shit today or the last patch has gayed up the servers in some way. Brutally laggy games today aswell which sucks.


BUT, found some nice noobtube spots.  Here's one for SnD/TDM.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^holy shit balls, nice random nube!
Do you go around shooting places in hopes it'll hit the team?
Do you play with a friend and take sides to see where they land?
That's cool as fuck, yet would piss me off if it happened to me hahaha


----------



## GazPots

That's the thing, it isn't a random noobtube. I can land that tube in that same spot almost everytime. And i also know how to land one from the other direction too. It's a bit harder due to the tight angle but it's been done (got a double kill first ranked game i joined once i knew the angle). Both spawns also have explodable taxi's for extra killing potential too.

I just started estimating where they'd go and watched the footage back to see where i could adjust. Or setup a split screen match on SND and hardcore so you can see where they go with kill cams everytime.


Easy when you know how.


PS - the guy quit after that toob turned him into small chunks of flesh.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

It's always the little kids that get embarassed/pissed off and quit... if that happened to me I would make it a point to stick around and get the person back  all the while congratulating him on a killer noob hit after the match is over.


----------



## Guitarmiester

For those of you in the US, Best Buy has some great deals going on. I picked up Black Ops new for $30 on my way home last night. I'm going back for a few more games that are on sale for $30, like Battlefield 3 and Gears of War 3.


----------



## GazPots

Playing some SnD today and i managed to get 6 assists all with tubes and no kills. Guys were in the blast ffs and they still didn't die. 

Checked the theater cam after it and all of them should be dead so i have come to the conclusion the tubes have been nerfed since i didn't get a single blast shield icon. 


What's the point of hitting someone across the map if it takes 2 goes to get them?


----------



## MFB

Gaz, how the hell do you go into your theater to make montages and shit? I HAVE KILLS TO SHOW OFF! 

Also, fuck people immediately tubing on a map, that shit's fucking annoying


----------



## Guitarmiester

I don't know what a noobtube is but I'd be pissed to be killed like that lol.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Guitarmiester said:


> I don't know what a noobtube is but I'd be pissed to be killed like that lol.


 

It's a nickname for the grenade launcher attachment for your weapon. Used to get you an easy kill, but now they've been nerffed on MW3. I use em to finish people off now if they're hiding behind a corner or I've just emptied my clip and their still alive.


----------



## GazPots

^^ Seems like their only use now. 


Time to upgrade my rocket launcher skills. 



Also MFB, to get to theater mode you need to go to multiplayer and instead of hitting "xbox live" go to "vault". In there you can browse your games which are stored on YOUR hard drive this time.


And it records EVERY game you play, public or private. So even a piss around with your mates is recordable. Once you have your segments arranged (pretty much the same way as Black Ops, except for the different controls which you should look at) you save the clip to an online vault.

These online vaults can be viewed by your friends. Once you've sorted out a clip, just hit the "render" button instead of play and it'll render the clip then begin uploading automatically.


Beware though i've had it crash a few times when i've rewound in fast forward mode and i'm talking full xbox lock up. Also beware that sometimes the clip you make (eg following moving projectiles) sometimes doesn't come out as you wanted it to. The system seems to track the game and the camera separatly so it desyncs sometimes and you're stuck with a weird camera angle. If you watch my first noobtube video you'll see the camera overtakes the grenade in mid air and you can't see it for half the flight. On my xbox it was in shot all the time until i rendered it. Then it became desynced and it might just ruin your pefect shot this way.  



As for the tubing being annoying, of course it is. It's my way of encouraging people to move out their spawn.


----------



## Black_Sheep

It's not "noob tube", it's pro pipe!  

btw what kinda K/D Ratios do you guys have? ...Mine's currently 1.28. Not great, but it was better just yesterday.. Trying to get it higher again, but the two days break really seemed to ruin my playing  


And about the map packs and maps: i bet IW knows that players want larger sniping maps and all that, and they're saving those for the map packs so that they would sell better.


----------



## GazPots

Pro pipe? I like that! Must start using that term now. 

1.66 but i got butt hurt a lot on the opening week so it'll climb to just under 2 most likely.


----------



## Guitarmiester

1.3 something. I've made quite a comeback over the past few weeks. At first, I was pretty damn bad and had a ratio of anywhere from 0.5-0.7 for a while. With a few gun changes, learning the maps, and not sucking too much I've been able to pick up my ratio steadily over the past week.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Pro Pipe it is  

Im having a small issue with the sensitivity options. 2 seems too slow, while 3 seems to be too quick...


----------



## GazPots

Christ, i'm rocking 9 on the sensitivity.


----------



## GazPots

Edit - Weird double post. Doh!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

2 for sesetivity? :O

I started at 7 and am doing 8 now.


----------



## Bobo

Black_Sheep said:


> Pro Pipe it is
> 
> Im having a small issue with the sensitivity options. 2 seems too slow, while 3 seems to be too quick...



I wish they'd go to a 1-20 scale like Gears of War did. The current lowest and fastest speeds are a broad enough range I think, just need more fine tuning in between.


----------



## Bobo

Mindcrime1204 said:


> 2 for sesetivity? :O
> 
> I started at 7 and am doing 8 now.



Believe it or not, some good players and "pro" players rock slow sensitivities.


----------



## Black_Sheep

9? 8? ...Damn!  


Im currently using 3 (after all) and it's alright i think. 9 would probably give me a headache!


----------



## Guitarmiester

I didn't even know you can adjust the sensitivity. I've been playing on 2, bumped it up to 4, moved too fast, and bumped it down to 3 where I'll most likely leave it. 

Had a few really good rounds and then a really frustrating one. I was thrown into the tail end of a match in Lockdown, chose my weapon, and was immediately killed by a guy that was standing in front of me by the steps. Respawned and was placed to his right where he immediately killed me. The match ended. Another last minute loss with a few ridiculous deaths that I had no time to even react to. Bullshit.


----------



## MFB

Had a few good games today, like going 21-9 on Mission, which earned me my Osprey drop. Also got it on Hardhat somehow and it killed me


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Those of you rocking the low sensitivities, don't you get frusterated when you feel like you can't sight in on the enemy quick enough? That's why I'm playing with mine on 8, I feel like they'll get the drop on me quicker if my guy moves too slow.

The only slight drawback to me is sometimes when it's set real high, you'll over-aim to the right or to the left.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I rarely have issues targeting enemies quick enough with low sensitivity. When I bumped it up, I had more deaths because I couldn't get used to aiming the sights. Seemed way too jerky for me. 

I'd say 9 times out of 10 my deaths are due to not reacting fast enough to shoot, rather than being able to get them in my sights.


----------



## MFB

^ This.

I'm able to see the guys fine, and more often than not if I change my settings higher, I go WAY too far and practically spin around thus giving them more time to light my ass up. I'm currently using a 2, which is a little slower than I want, but I also use Stalker Pro and that allows me to keep aiming down sight while moving fast so it evens out. I was having the same problem as Gaz before and found 3 to be too fast and 2 to be too slow, but it's all good now.

Unfortunately, my XBL card runs out tonight so I can't play till I fix that  And no, I don't want to pay $10 a month vs. $60 for the card or whatever it is now, that's fucking double the cost!


----------



## Guitarmiester

I started using the MK14 on certain maps. That gun is pretty damn beastly. I can't make up my mind on whether I prefer the Type 95 or MK14, so I've got a custom class for each depending on the map. 

My XBL runs out on the 7th. I'll be picking up the card, as well.


----------



## Black_Sheep

MFB said:


> I was having the same problem as Gaz before and found 3 to be too fast and 2 to be too slow, but it's all good now.




Me, not Gaz  

And yeah it was annoying, but now im using 3 all the time, and im very happy with it. If i set it too high, it becomes harder to hit my target in fast situations.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Spawn system is fucking cunty.


----------



## Bobo

Guitarmiester said:


> I started using the MK14 on certain maps. That gun is pretty damn beastly. I can't make up my mind on whether I prefer the Type 95 or MK14, so I've got a custom class for each depending on the map.



I love both those too. MK14 with kick/red dot for best long range, Type 95 with kick/rapid fire for best mid range. Those guns are just fun to use.


----------



## GazPots

The mk14 gets me killed in encounters within 5 metres ALL the time, unless my trigger finger goes into a spasm and it replicates a full auto rifle.


Then i might get jammy and win.


----------



## MFB

Black_Sheep said:


> Me, not Gaz
> 
> And yeah it was annoying, but now im using 3 all the time, and im very happy with it. If i set it too high, it becomes harder to hit my target in fast situations.



Oops, I knew it was one of the frequenters of this thread 



CrushingAnvil said:


> Spawn system is fucking cunty.



Yes, yes it is. 

I've started changing up my classes a little bit, mainly using the G36C with a ACOG/Kick since it has the most god awful, screen-swallowing iron sights I've ever used. Same with the M-16 now that I used that recently. The holo isn't as bad as I remember, but it's still like "GOD DAMN" and the Hybrid is the most awful thing I've ever encountered  Worst thing is I'm using all the attachments on all my guns so I can get the XP for them, and it's infuriating using some of them. 

The ACR has a nice rate of fire, and that with a Silencer/Extended Mags or just a Silencer and maybe Kick, I can do some damage.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Btw anyone here play this on PS3? 

I almost never use light machineguns, dunno, i've always found them somehow useless  ..For now, im really liking the Scar and Type 95. 

And too bad that Model 1881 (or whatever it was) doesn't have the dual wield attachment this time, it was soo overpowered in MW2. And i kinda miss it


----------



## philkilla

Finally played online, and absolutely hate it.

The guns:

I'm a huge gun-nut and that obviously is a big selling point for an FPS IMO. The guns in this game sound atrocious..absolutely god awful TERRIBLE. It's not the fact they have been recycling the same sounds for the past 6 or so years (which they have) or the fact they didn't make the effort to improve them, but they sound like pop rocks! 

Hell I played goldeneye the other night and the guns sounded better on that!!


It seems like MW2...just more refined. A few new perks here and some weapon mods there but what else is there really?


My number one complaint though:

Host connection > skill


Sure, this game is awesome if you have a great connection AND you are host (for example a k/d of 38-2 or 25-3...) but other than that I can not get around the fact of people always spawning DIRECTLY BEHIND ME.

I thought the Kill Confirmed mode was pretty fun until I'd move from cover to cover taking out the enemy, only to have someone I just killed shoot me in the back.

I gave it two days of playing and slept overnight on it lol...


----------



## Black_Sheep

Kill Confirmed and Team Defender are pretty intense game modes, i always rack up incredible killstreaks on those  

The only thing of complaint is (still) the maps... goddamn, never before have i so much looked forward to a map-pack. This also made me wonder how great maps Black Ops had, even the map-packs were great. 


Btw i wonder what's Treyarch going to do next? A new COD game next year probably..


----------



## GazPots

I don't think i could stand another COD after this game.


At least wait a couple of years ffs.


----------



## Prydogga

GazPots said:


> I don't think i could stand another COD after this game.
> 
> 
> At least wait a couple of years ffs.



You need to remember IW lost 40+ members after the last game, and feelers for new workers and auditions only happened sometime during the months leading up to or after Black Ops came out,
so this game has not had much time at all, and with a very different team.

Black Ops was very different from any other games because it had the time to be good, and now that they're not doing DLC,
it looks like they're probably jumping to another in the Black Ops series, with adequate time.

The problem with this last game is that Blizzard Activision royally fucked everyone in the ass, and needed a new game for the yearly quota.

Blame them, not my sweet, innocent little IW.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Well.... I got thrown into my first modded (bugged?) game ever since this has been out. Happened maybe 2/3 days ago.

Every single moveable thing in the game was slowed down almost 80% in the match.

Was fucking weird and has not happened since.

It literally took bullets 3 seconds to reach the enemy after you've hit the trigger  you could also see them flying in slow-mo through the air.


----------



## GazPots

Got 4 golden guns so far and the Cm901 is halfway through the last rank so it'll be done soon.

Today has been a good COD day. Not so much spawn death rapage (but still a few craptastic moments) and not so much lag today either so perhaps they're getting on top of any problems for the moment.


Got yet another predator headshot on a dude camping in a corner. Ultimate "fuck you" to that guy.


----------



## MFB

Did some rolling with my older classes today like the UMP with Rapid Fire/Suppressor and my M4 with Extended Mags/Kick and god damn why did I stop using them?  I did one match on Dome with the M4 and was immediately 6-0, then finished at something like 16-9 I think, it was really good compared to my previous games. I was just getting fucking double kills left and right and it was fantastic. Also got a huge killstreak on Seatown with my UMP and man, watching the montage of it I made is just hilarious. 

Best thing was on that same game my buddy joined in without telling me, and I didn't notice obviously, so I respawn and notice some gunfire up top of the market place in the middle; so what do I do? Chuck a Semtex, and apparently killed him blindly causing him to leave the game  Like I said, I didn't know he joined so when it said "YOU KILLED BRUINS DOMINATE" then I saw "Bruins Dominate has left the game" I nearly fucking died in my chair.


----------



## ittoa666

I traded this in for Saints Row the Third. Can't say I liked it.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Had some really off rounds today. I think the MK14 had me set on sniper-ish mode that resulted in more deaths since it sucks for close to mid-range combat. 

It's funny when campers on your team get annoyed and decide to knife you. One round I got a bunch of kill streaks and would hide out somewhere out of any action that happened to be where some guy was camping out. The whole time he kept knifing me for getting in his way, as if he really did a whole lot stationed in the corner.


----------



## GazPots

Today has been fucking aweful.

14 games in a row it puts me in mid game on the losing team with no chance of recovery. Where is the option for "no idiots please"? I'm really fucking dying to find it.


Continually putting me in with teammates that could reasonably be a small beaver with a controller strapped to its face for all the use they are. That's how fucking useful these people are. ZERO common sense. Lets run into gun fire where half my team were mowed down. Yes, i'm magically impervious to bullets and will not die. 

*Dies right away*





Don't get me started on the fucking tools in SnD.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Just when I totally forgot about jumpers, I was stuck in a match with one that got so frustrating I turned the damn Xbox off. Some people need to stick to Halo if they're going to pull that crap.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^ It's a decent technique when you have a UAV up for working corners sometimes.


Just like laying down mid shoot, or after you run around a corner and you know you're being followed/chased.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

At the end of the day people can do what they want, just play better and smarter than them and it doesn't matter! Counter everything they do and be as fast as you can with your strategies and reflexes.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Continually putting me in with teammates that could reasonably be a small beaver with a controller strapped to its face for all the use they are. That's how fucking useful these people are. ZERO common sense. Lets run into gun fire where half my team were mowed down. Yes, i'm magically impervious to bullets and will not die.
> 
> *Dies right away*


----------



## GazPots




----------



## MFB

THOSE WERE OTTERS!


----------



## GazPots

I'm officially tired of this game.

It's continually giving me the worst games you can imagine. 


Last 7 games in a row had different idiots running 1 for 20 odd ratios. No point in playing if these muppets are in your team.


And with that i officially begin Operation Muppet Control. Anyone i see in my team being a retard or just generally dying forever and not contributing a single thing to our score gets rpg'd until they fuck off. 

Ain't got the skill? Then go piss off to core where i can't TK your ass into little tiny chunks you tit.


Next cod ain't getting bought. Done with the series.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I haven't played in a few days because Comcast blows. TV has been fine but the internet has been out for the past 2-3 days. I just got off the phone with them and my internet magically started working, yet one of the boxes for one of my tv's decided to stop working. 

I did finish story mode. There were some cool missions along the way, but the ending was lame. What's with the press X, X, RT, RT, LT & RT, X for the ending?! This was the first game I've bought in, at least, 10 years. Finishing off bosses in Streets of Rage seems a bit more advanced than _"Push X now! Yea!"_


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Well I'm happy anyway, I've been averaging 22-3 in most games


----------



## op1e

Running this on PC and boy does it NOT run smooth. All my other games get torn apart by my gtx 460. I keep getting video lag, then black screen, then my card goes back to stock clocks (using MSI Afterburner). All my settings are stable on any other game. This one doesnt seem very optimized.


----------



## Bobo

Anyone care to share their sniper rifle preferences? I've really only used the Barrett and MSR. Not much difference between the two that I can tell, but I think run speed may be more with the MSR. The Draganov blows as usual lol.


----------



## GazPots

Any sniper setup that has me running around will involve Sliight of hand pro with Quickdraw pro and stalker or sitrep. Usualy won't bother with a silencer and sometimes use an acog.


Easy as pie to aim in and launch a massive bullet into someone with minimal delay.


If your sitting down or lying down and have no plans to move around run blind eye with assasin pro and marksman. Mostly undetectable unless someone with stalker runs through your claymore and walks ontop of you. 


Thats how i rock them in hardcore.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Been lovin' the AS50(sp) with blind eye pro, 'ssassin pro, and marksman pro

no silencer, it takes away too LITTLE damage and you have to wind up shooting them twice instead of just one good shot.

if you wanna be an ass, find the center of your TV and put a small red dot and leave your variable zoom on 2 or 3 clicks and just run around quickscoping 

it really gets them girls feathers ruffled (im yet to do it)


----------



## GazPots

I've yet to unlock the variable scope for that gun so i'm stuck with 1.2x zoom on that shitty stock scope.


Fun gun though.


----------



## Bobo

I have to run and gun to not get bored, but I try to move with long lines of site. Not all maps work for that. I think I'm using SOH, QuickDraw, and Marksman. Don't have Marksman Pro.

I'm thinking the Barrett feels a bit cheap since you can spam the trigger a lot. I won't do the red dot trick  Lots of cheap things you can do in COD to get a kill, but it's kinda boring without a challenge. I guess my challenge is learning to quick scope, I get it maybe 1 out of 10 times :-/ 

I did get 2 triple collaterals yesterday playing Dom on Village at the B flag. Dudes ran in a row to the bridge, Barrett mowed em down. Could have been a nice highlight I guess, but I got theatre off cause some say it can cause a bit of lag.


----------



## GazPots

Anyone else getting a frame rate drop as soon as an enemy (ie more polygons) appear on screen (usually right infront of you) thereby making you die as your game spazzes out?


Got me killed around 5 times today and it's fucking annoying. Happens when moving and when stationary.


----------



## Bobo

I've had that happen a few times Gaz. Not enough to be a major complaint, but still annoying when it does. But I keep my cool by expecting the game to not run perfectly lol. But it actually seems like it hasn't happened to me much lately.


----------



## GazPots

Well i always seem to be suffering from the worst timing possible every game. 


I'm watching a door/alley etc and i'll think right nobody is using this way so i'll move and as soon as i do i get shot in the back from someone walking round that door/alley.


It happens so often i think this game hates me. It's ridiculous. 


Also, damage chart so you can see what guns truely are ridiculous and what ones are terrible. 







Note the long range damage of some guns and the fact that some "lesser" guns are more powerful that some assault rifles. I was gutted to see the .44 magnum has the worst long range damage of any hand gun.  

Half the SMG's have more damage than the L86 which doesn't fire beanbag rounds.


----------



## Guitarmiester

^ That makes two of us. I know someone's coming so I'll watch a certain area, seems like they should have showed up, so I leave and within seconds am killed by someone from behind.


----------



## MFB

I think I joined 3 or so different games last night right at the very end and you're right, it IS fucking annoying


----------



## GazPots

And that's a loss for you. 

Balls.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I've been messing around with the AS50 and kick. I was absolutely owning everyone in Mission and was somewhere around 29-2, until the other team decided to repeatedly hunt me down bringing me up to 34-8 by the end of the match. 

If only I knew how to quickscope...


----------



## MFB

GazPots said:


> And that's a loss for you.
> 
> Balls.



I didnt get a win or loss from them, would join as a spectator and just see the scores


----------



## Guitarmiester

What's the point of prestiging? Is it to start from scratch again or are there new features that come into play? I also joined elite, yet am clueless as to what it is.


----------



## GazPots

MFB said:


> I didnt get a win or loss from them, would join as a spectator and just see the scores



Pc?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Guitarmiester said:


> I've been messing around with the AS50 and kick. I was absolutely owning everyone in Mission and was somewhere around 29-2, until the other team decided to repeatedly hunt me down bringing me up to 34-8 by the end of the match.
> 
> If only I knew how to quickscope...


 
The more you're kicking ass, the more people will wanna go into hunt mode and kill you.

I know sometimes I see people with like a score of 23-1, and I'll be all: "Awwww hellll no, I'm about to fuck this dudes in game k/d up!"

It happens a lot if you're a sniper... you keep taking dudes out across the map, sooner or later you got 3 guys hunting for you.


----------



## GazPots

Don't forget the "revenge" deathstreak has a fucking bullseye floating on the guys screen showing him EXACTLY where you are. It even updates every second for accurate hunting. 


Thats how i die sometimes. 


Also just raped all the way up to leel 35 on survival and the game crashed as i was redfaced and about to die (thereby solidifying my score on the servers). Cue the game now having no memory of me reaching that level.  Anoying.


----------



## cwhitey2

I just picked up MW3 this weekend


----------



## MFB

Gaz, no I'm on 360 but I think if you join the game after the match has ended and are just a "spectator" you're W/L ratio shouldn't be affected as you have no affiliation with either team; you'd in fact act as a 3rd team. 

Anyone else having issues with sniper rifles, namely the AS50 and RSS50/whatever it is? I'll have my reticle dead center mass, pop 3 rounds that should ALL cluster and immediately kill him, and won't get a single hit marker. Doing that then RUINS my hiding spot and gets me killed.


----------



## GazPots

I remember in MW2 even as a spectator (but still assigned a team) you'd get a loss or win depending on the score. 

Even though you've never spawned or fired a bullet. 


I'll have a look at mw3 but i can't see it being any different since it's almost the same game.


----------



## Guitarmiester

MFB said:


> Gaz, no I'm on 360 but I think if you join the game after the match has ended and are just a "spectator" you're W/L ratio shouldn't be affected as you have no affiliation with either team; you'd in fact act as a 3rd team.
> 
> Anyone else having issues with sniper rifles, namely the AS50 and RSS50/whatever it is? I'll have my reticle dead center mass, pop 3 rounds that should ALL cluster and immediately kill him, and won't get a single hit marker. Doing that then RUINS my hiding spot and gets me killed.



At first, it'll put you as a spectator and then throw you onto whichever team has less people, which is typically the losing team since people back out. I'm not sure if it counts as a loss, I'd assume it does. I haven't bothered keeping up with my W/L count because I've been thrown into the tail end of more ended games than I can remember. 

I've occasionally had the same issue when using the AS50. The worst I've encountered was in Bakaara. The other team was stealing one of our flags and I attempted to snipe him from across the map. The guy was standing in the open on top of the garbage hill that's C, I fired 6-8 rounds into the guys head and chest, and absolutely nothing happened. Immediately after that the served timed out and threw me into the pre-game lobby. 

That could have been a glitch, but seems a little odd since there was no lag at all. There has been a few other occasions where 2 rounds didn't kill the opponent. Any other time, I can easily take out a guy with one shot.


----------



## MFB

Started using the Scar-L to rack up some XP so I can prestige, and it's a pretty sweet gun compared to my initial thoughts. I had some solid games today, and had above or at least a 1.0 K/D for most of them. I had one game where I finished with a 3.0 K/D and I felt like a fucking champ.


----------



## GazPots

I always thought it had _the_ best iron sights of any gun in the game. So much so i run it without a sight since it's so clear and easy to use.


Which allows my good friend "impact" to be used. Silent and lots of bullet penetration.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, that along with the M4 and even the UMP have solid iron sights that allow you to use other attachments with it like extended mags. I'm working my way through each of the perks for guns, but for the most part I run Kick.


----------



## GazPots

Played both mw3 and mw2 today and had a lot more fun on the older game. 

Just seems like all these new cods just don't hit the spot when the older ones did all the time. Love the older maps. No question now, the new sets are just terrible even compared to MW1. The fact they've blocked almost EVERY sight line with something ridiculous on mw3 says it all. Go and find what would usually be a nice long range sight line and you'll find something blocking it. Usually cars, trucks, giant rocks or just fucking lots of boxes. Why do they do it? 

They've countered soo many things like campers with claymores and noobtubers but they have some sort of allergy to long range encounters. It's just annoying. I'm half expecting them to rework the old maps so they can block all the old sight lines and ruin everyones fun yet again. 


On the plus side, there are a LOT less retards playing Mw2 now.  This is a good thing.



If i could stick the weapons from the new one into the maps of mw2 with the netcode of mw1/mw2 it'd be a blast.


----------



## GazPots

Also around 5 days after i uploaded this it finally shows up.

How to kill someone in style. I've had a few of these come to think of it. 





Note how broken theater mode is when you repeat explosions. It still renders the previous explosion when the re-run is playing. Stupid. 



Edit - this one beats mine by a country mile. Ridiculous killcam.


----------



## Nile

All I'm even going to say is, the Type95 is a bitch gun. 


And I'm averaging only a 1.78 KD compared to my Black Ops of 2.54 or so.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Nile said:


> All I'm even going to say is, the Type95 is a bitch gun.
> 
> 
> And I'm averaging only a 1.78 KD compared to my Black Ops of 2.54 or so.


 

You'll be happy to hear the Type 95 has been slightly nerffed with the latest update.


----------



## GazPots

> TU1: Enabled Theater, Vault, Private Match options, Elite and Facebook functionality for Launch Day.
> 
> TU2: Fix for YouTube video upload on SD TVs. Matchmaking Improvements.
> 
> TU3: Theater Improvements (Fix to FF and RW in Theater), LAG improvements, Improvements to Hot Fix system.
> 
> TU4: Change to address hitching and lag in gameplay.
> 
> TU5: Further improvements for hitching and addressing lag in gameplay.
> 
> 
> Hot Fix Updates:
> 
> No Recoil glitch
> Infinite Laptop killstreak glitch (Stealth Bomber Glitch)
> Map Exploits (Getting into trucks, under maps) Fix
> Prevent Slow-mo and Super Fast lobbies
> 
> Re-balancing and Updates currently in Development:
> 
> TU6: Additional improvements to address lag. Fix for Melee Jump. Clan Tag Validation (remove buttons from clan tags). Improve Host Migration logic. Prevent stat Loss.
> 
> Hot Fixes after TU6:
> Weapon Rebalancing (Dual FMG-9, Type-95, CM-901 Attachments)
> Hitmarker Sound on Ps3
> Reticle fix for certain weapons.
> 
> Community feedback currently in discussion:
> 
> Updates to the Spawn system
> *Further lag compensation or host advantage / disadvantage updates plus ability for on-going hot fixes based on feedback.* Default :30 Round Start timer for System Link only, while looking into adjustable timer for System Link games for Competitive Play.
> Options to allow System Link players to 'unlock all' for competitive play in System Link only.
> 
> __________________



Ding ding ding!

We have a winner. Time to go check if they've actually improved it so that decent connections don't get shafted anymore.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Nile said:


> All I'm even going to say is, the Type95 is a bitch gun.
> 
> 
> And I'm averaging only a 1.78 KD compared to my Black Ops of 2.54 or so.



What's wrong with the Type 95? That was my gun of choice for a while. I've been doing well with the Scar-L and don't bother with the Type 95 nearly as much.


----------



## MFB

Started using the CM-901 and I like it, it's like a slightly more intense Scar-L. Also went back to using the M4 for a little while today and had some fond memories with it.

And of yeah, went 18-2 on DOME  What up bitches.


----------



## Bobo

Guitarmiester said:


> What's wrong with the Type 95? That was my gun of choice for a while. I've been doing well with the Scar-L and don't bother with the Type 95 nearly as much.



Many think it's overpowered (me included). It's a 3 round burst gun that has the power to kill with only two of those bullets in many of the ranges you find battles on these maps. Low recoil, high rate of fire. It's time to kill stat is too good.

The M16 otoh, needs all 3 bullets to hit for 1 pull of the trigger kill, and it fires a lot slower. Statistically and practically, the T95 rapes, but "gun balance" was supposed to be a priority for this game.

On a different note, anyone challenging themselves with LMG's? I'm trying the L86 and MK46. Both aren't too bad, if you can handle the recoil. The MK46 is maybe the better of the two, and with kick and red dot/silencer, I've had some pretty good games. 

It does suck moving like a slug, but the Speed proficiency and/or Extreme Conditioning make it somewhat tolerable for me. Reloads are rarely needed. Mostly the same old story for LMG's this edition of COD, but they may be somewhat underrated. Oh and multiple man sprays, especially in Ground War Domination games are sick as you'd expect with a 100 round clip


----------



## Black_Sheep

I like Type 95. It's my main gun, along with the Scar. Been playing a lot of Ground War lately, and im halfway through on my way to prestige lvl 2  


Oh, and god damn i hate last stand. And even more i hate the fact that if someone else manages to kill the "last stand guy" you only get an assist...


----------



## GazPots

It's not last stand.


It's "Final stand" implying the guy is getting a fucking hosing in the game. Just be glad it isn't the more retarded version of that death streak known as "dead mans hand".

Once the guy gets downed he fucking blows up like a giant bomb (if he can pull the trigger fast enough).


Just hope you don't finish him off with a knife or up close.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Final Stand is annoying as hell. There's been multiple times where I've killed the guy, he goes down, I take off, buuut didn't react quickly enough to realize Final Stand went into play and now I'm dead. Awesome.


----------



## Prydogga

I don't understand why they allow the UMP and Type 95 to be so overpowered in core, it ruins the balance, because then everyone uses those two guns.

Been using nothing but the CM901 and M14 in hardcore. They are amazing guns.


----------



## MFB

I see a lot of M4 and Scar-L usage as well, generally very little besides Assault Rifles and a few snipers (Dragunov, RS50, etc...)


----------



## GazPots

There is no real reason to use anything but assault rifles. 


Using everything else seems like a giant handicap compared to the ARs (to me). At least that's the conclusion i've come to having played for a while on the current maps.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I tried to use a shotgun for a while. You might as well change your gamertag to "1Hav3N0Rang3!!1!!" The only way I was able to be somewhat successful with a shotgun was on tighter maps where you stumble upon opponents, like Carbon.


----------



## MFB

GazPots said:


> There is no real reason to use anything but assault rifles.
> 
> Using everything else seems like a giant handicap compared to the ARs (to me). At least that's the conclusion i've come to having played for a while on the current maps.



The UMP is solid, as well as the P90, but overall I do agree with you. Depending upon the map I'll use a sniper rifle because I need the visibility at long range vs. seeing something, firing off a burst and hoping it hit someone; that mainly applying to stuff like Bakaara, or Mission (not all the time)


----------



## GazPots

For me it all comes down to range and range with silencers. I'm a huge stealth player so i like some power with my silence. The SMG's just get me more assists than if i were to use an AR in the same situation.

Also the LMG's are just a joke. I usually sit at a 2.5/3 k/d ratio on the weekly stats but i went into a good few games trying to rank up the lmg's and they just get me killed a lot. The mk46 even gave me a good 5 assists instead of killing people (on hardcore no less) in open air gun fights.Couple that with their recoil levels i think once again i'll stick to assault rifles.

Less fucking hassle. 



Guitarmiester said:


> I tried to use a shotgun for a while. You might as well change your gamertag to "1Hav3N0Rang3!!1!!" The only way I was able to be somewhat successful with a shotgun was on tighter maps where you stumble upon opponents, like Carbon.



I'm thinking of adopting the overkill perk and just using a shotty as a secondary. I usually get a couple of kills when roaming some tight buildings (lockdown) but out in the open you stand next to no chance unless you are a super ninja. Way i see it i'll clear up with an assault rifle and when inside i'll rank up my shottys. Means i'll probably get shot changing weapons a lot but shit happens.


----------



## GazPots

I also see they've managed to break the riot shield aswell when porting it over from mw2.

Used it for around 10 games and had some awesome moments but a lot of fucking bullshit moments aswell. Like getting shot and stabbed _through_ the shield.




Edit - When using equipment (claymores, throwing knives etc) your shield disappears completely from your characters model. I didn't know i was playing as Paul Daniels?


----------



## Guitarmiester

I tried Overkill for some Shotgun/Riot Shield action. It didn't go over quite as well as I was hoping. 

The AS50 has been getting on my nerves. I'll occasionally dabble with the AS50 on certain maps. In Bootleg, there were several times were I fired 5 or 6 shots directly at a guy running toward me and nothing?! One of the times I snuck up on a guy and decided to snipe when I was right behind him. I shot him 5 or 6 times and, again, it was like I was shooting gum balls or something. Anyone know what the deal is with the AS50?


----------



## MFB

I think it's snipers in general since I was getting that same issue with the Baretta .50 cal rifle, shooting 5 or 6 rounds into people coming right at me and just get absolutely NOTHING. The RSASS or whatever it is seems to be doing quite well for me now, and before that I meant to use the Dragunov but the RS has better stats so I jumped straight to it.


----------



## GazPots

Just back from another failfest courtesy of this game. Honestly, don't even bother trying to bash people with the shield in this game.


If they just hold the trigger in on the gun and you get up close their gun model goes through your shield and they kill you.


In other news i had a guy _totally_ flip out when he saw me and i ended up chasing him halfway around lockdown before a teammate shot him.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah Riot Shield is broken in this game. I used to run that all the time in MW2 but guys can just run around/through you like crazy in this game to the point where it's just not worth it.


----------



## GazPots

It's so broken you need a guy behind you taking the guys down as you distract them. 

It's also fun to have on Snd and watch as your whole team lines up behind you only for everyone to die by awesome grenade throw.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> It's so broken you need a guy behind you taking the guys down as you distract them.
> 
> It's also fun to have on Snd and watch as your whole team lines up behind you only for everyone to die by awesome grenade throw.



Speaking of which, we need to play some more matches together, perhaps over the holidays?


----------



## cwhitey2

PS3 my gamer tag is cwhitey2 i will be playing all sucka's ADD MEEE


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> Speaking of which, we need to play some more matches together, perhaps over the holidays?



Sure, aslong as you bring a riot shield.


----------



## GazPots

Not sure what to think of the latest patch which supposedly addressed Host disadvantage/lag compensation. 

Had 4 utterly terrible games where everyone had ultra lightning fast reactions (classic compensation symptoms) and i got slaughtered everytime. Then i had a few good games where i utterly raped ass to the point of messages coming through calling me a "fucking cunt". 


Bit of both worlds so i'm unsure as to whether it's done anything at all.


Edit - For fuck sake, they've just ruined hardcore mode now by making EVERY mode "ricochet" rules. What the fuck are sledgehammer playing at? Certainly not mw3, that's for sure. They need to stop implementing LAZY fixes for problems when the fucking previous cods had decent solutions instead. Treyarch had 3 tk's and a boot, and blops had TK's being discounted against the victim. Seriously, no friendly fire in harcore TDM? If i want to spam grenades i'll go play Core. 


Now you need to fucking hope some retard doesn't walk in front of you as you're engaging someone or you die. Seriously, the more "new iw"/sledgehammer tinker with this game, the more i realise they are fucking terrible.


----------



## Bobo

Anyone find a shotgun they like? I don't want to spam the striker, the high rof does not feel like a shotty, feels kinda cheap. I'm trying to level up the 1887 to get range or damage to make it a little more viable. 

I will say the MP9 is pretty damn good for a long range secondary to use with a shotty.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, this ricochet fire is bullshit and I'm fine with three TK's and a boot, or even do what they were doing before and for a TK have a delay in your respawn. But not this stupid shit.


----------



## MFB

Really not feeling the ricochet fire thing, especially if friendly's names don't appear as they're coming out of a tunnel/they're on the other side of a wall with gun sticking out/etc... It's like, just let me kill them THEN penalize me.

Rockin' the AK47 with red-dot and Kick and it's rather unimpressive. Don't really care if I don't use it again, but don't care if I do. I'd rather use my G36C/M4/ACR or Scar-L really.


----------



## GazPots

I like the Scar, Mk14, and the G36c but thats about it. I can honestly say i have no desire to use any of the other guns in the game. Agreed on the AK. It's just terrible compared to what it used to be in the last game. The horrendous visual recoil it has (more so that other assault rifles) sucks all the fun out of it. It's on my list of guns i hate. 


Kinda sucks really. All the shit i like is goldened and finished (aswell as some i begrudgingly goldened just for "fun").


"Fun" became a fucking chore midway through the cm901.


----------



## MFB

Tell me about it, I've got Scar/G36C/M4 all at level 30 and I don't really care to get them to level 31 just for golden gun. My ACR is only at 23 or so, and the CM901 is even less than that  I think I might switch my AK47 back to the CM and go between them. 

Hell I may just keep using the M4 to get the 10K XP for 2500 kills


----------



## GazPots

Haha, getting them to 31 is painful. Honestly you'll almost begin to hate the guns after a while. And then magically it ranks up and you get it and you can relax. Then immediately start ranking up another. 

Now i'm just pissing about with riot shields and throwing knives. 


Think i'll just stick an ACR for a while to get it golden, then cease all golden pursuits.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Looks like the new over-powered flavor of the week is the Striker.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Did IW give us all double XP as christmas gift or something? Cause i haven't played in a week, and now that i did, i founded that i had 2 hours of double XP. I have absolutely no idea where it's come from...


----------



## Cyntex

I think it's something that you can unlock with a prestige token, you can choose between double xp or a extra gun slot.

I finally got the golden camo for the L118, but I used that sniper rifle so much it got boring, taking up the barret 50 call now


----------



## Guitarmiester

Did you sign up for Elite? That gives you free 2 hours of double XP.


----------



## MFB

I've been doing pretty nasty as of late, and if I join my friends on Core, I fucking dominate  I went 25 and 3 on Mission with just a P90 with Rapid Fire and Scavenger so I never had to stop shooting. I can shoot to my heart's desire and never have to worry about running about.


----------



## GazPots

When is the DLC coming out?


I hope it's soon cause i don't know how much longer i can stand the current maps.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'm starting to really like maps I used to hate, like Hardhat and Bootleg. Doubt I'll ever come around to liking Interchange. Either funnel through the center of the map and get killed by campers or attempt to get around the center for even more campers.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> When is the DLC coming out?
> 
> 
> I hope it's soon cause i don't know how much longer i can stand the current maps.



January 24th, though only available to fully-blown Elite subscribers


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> January 24th, *though only available to fully-blown Elite subscribers*



That would be me then.


----------



## MFB

Man, the type 95 fucking RULES  I've been using it a shit ton now along with my M4 and P90. Only thing is I have to run it with Rapid Fire and some sort of sight since I find it's iron sights take up too much screen space (right up there with the god-awful G36C one )


----------



## Nile

Scar Symmetry said:


> January 24th, though only available to fully-blown Elite subscribers



That is completely fucking retarded.


----------



## Nile

This game sucks, I seriously can only handle 2 games before I'm playing it in a drone mode and there is so much that pisses me off about it and the stuff that happens.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

So Elite members get it two weeks early? Is it coming out Feb. 8th for the rest of us? (Xbox)


----------



## GazPots

Probably.


----------



## Nile

Ok CM901 and G36 are the two ARs that seems to kill the fastest, excluding the 95 which when I use, takes a solid 2-3 bursts for me but only one for everyone else.


----------



## Guitarmiester

The Recon Drone is incredibly annoying when it's anyone but you using it. I exclusively use support packages, they're great for all team-based matches. I use the Recon Drone, at least, two or three times per match. I tag like a boss!


----------



## MFB

Nile said:


> Ok CM901 and G36 are the two ARs that seems to kill the fastest, excluding the 95 which when I use, takes a solid 2-3 bursts for me but only one for everyone else.



Do you use the 95 with Rapid Fire? Cause for me that kills them in one burst on Hardcore if my aim is right, if not then 2 tops. If I get to 3 then I've been mis-firing and just suck


----------



## Guitarmiester

Type 95 with rapid fire is my go-to gun. People get soooo pissed when I take them out before they even realize what happened. I wonder if it's more annoying than campers with sniper rifles? 

One of my last matches, I really pissed this guy off. He threw down a tactical insertion inside one of the buildings in Lockdown. I killed him while he was camping in upstairs room. Found his insertion, waited right next to it, knifed him two times in a row as he spawned, and then decided to kill the insertion.


----------



## Bobo

Nile said:


> Ok CM901 and G36 are the two ARs that seems to kill the fastest, excluding the 95 which when I use, takes a solid 2-3 bursts for me but only one for everyone else.


 
CM901 has the slowest time to kill of ar's, and to top it off the recoil is very bad. Statistically, they need to buff that gun. But sometimes despite stats, people find things that work for them. So if you got that crapyy gun to work for you, props to ya lol.


----------



## Nile

MFB said:


> Do you use the 95 with Rapid Fire? Cause for me that kills them in one burst on Hardcore if my aim is right, if not then 2 tops. If I get to 3 then I've been mis-firing and just suck



Ya I have, I also don't play hardcore. But I'm quite serious when I say I do a solid 2-3 bursts and it gives me the hit boxes and everything, but no kill what so ever. Don't have a clue how I don't kill them.


----------



## MFB

On Core, 2-3 burst seems about right and I'd say maybe even 3-4 would seem more accurate, and needing two with Rapid Fire. I'm probably not the best gauge for certain guns since I use Scavenger Pro on top of guns that use Rapid Fire so I can burn through ammo with my P90 and feel no regrets; worst part is when I get my ballistic vest and go on a ninja-streak. Who knows how long I can actually make that vest earns it keep, probably a solid extra 5-7 kills if I play my card right before it gets taken out.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Nile said:


> Ya I have, I also don't play hardcore. But I'm quite serious when I say I do a solid 2-3 bursts and it gives me the hit boxes and everything, but no kill what so ever. Don't have a clue how I don't kill them.


 

Takes 1 good burst for me in core mode. Rapid fire and kick.

you running it with a silencer?

whats your internet connection like?


----------



## Bobo

Unsilenced, the Type95 only needs 2-3 bullets to kill out to a range that's pretty long for most encounters on these maps. Rapid fire can help get that next shot off if the first didn't land, but kick and red dot allow one good burst to get close kills all day long with good aim. Two bursts at longer ranges, again provided you're aim is solid. I have to get used to burst weapons when I'm not using them a lot, but after a few games, the Type 95 just rapes.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Scar Symmetry said:


> January 24th, though only available to fully-blown Elite subscribers



where did you get this? I haven't heard anything official about the map pack... 


Im an elite member (founder) but im on PS3, i wonder how much i have to wait...


----------



## Guitarmiester

Started using the G36C today and gotta say it's pretty sick. I also tried messing with the rocket launchers to take out enemy planes. I was killed while locking on way more often than getting to fire the damn thing.


----------



## steve1

i lol'd


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^^^^^ lolololol, everytime he got a kill I cracked up.


"Where dem jelly scrubz now?"


----------



## HighGain510

Excellent camper, although it's clear the guys he was playing against WERE scrubs.  Anyone who doesn't suck would have flashed the shit out of that room and he would have died immediately. Running at him up the stairs is noob.


----------



## Guitarmiester

That video was amazing! I can't believe not one person even attempted to throw a flash or concussion before attempting to run up? 

_"Dirty zero! Dat's how I roll, Athene style. Whatcha gonna say? Huh? Playin' like a little bitch? Ha ha!"_


----------



## Bobo

I've heard of Athene, never seen a vid till now. That was hilarious


----------



## Guitarmiester

The G36C is my new gun. It makes me feel stupid that I've been using the Type 95 for such a long time. Any time I encounter a group of people I can only take one, maybe two, enemies out before being killed because it's a burst gun. With the G36C, I'm getting a shit ton of triple kills when people run around in packs.


----------



## GazPots

Had one of those moments in the tunnel section on hardhat where both guys have riot shields and can't kill each other. 


Eventually a teammate came in and shot him down for me but it was like a bout out of rocky or some shit.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Gold ACR 6.8 with suppressor and thermal is possible THE best combination. G36C with a suppressor is also brilliant.


----------



## Qweklain

CrushingAnvil said:


> Gold ACR 6.8 with suppressor and thermal is possible THE best combination. G36C with a suppressor is also brilliant.


I am not a fan of the Thermal as it limits surrounding vision too much. However, I am quite often seen rolling with ACOG on G36C, ACR, or MK14, sometimes with a silencer thrown on depending on the map.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

steve1 said:


> i lol'd




And the award for the most annoying man on the internet goes to...


----------



## groph

I watched a bunch of the single player campaign on YouTube last night. Looks fun as hell so I'm going to pick this game up along with Black Ops probably in a few months after school ends and I have the time to waste without feeling guilty. Might even get MW and MW2 as well. That's like $200 worth of CoD games.

I've always had lots of fun with the single player game in CoD. Multiplayer, not so much, but that's what I'm getting Battlefield 3 for.


----------



## MFB

I've been playing the single player campaign the past few days and it's good for what it is - an FPS campaign, but don't expect shitloads of "NO WAY! Didn't see THAT coming" moments


----------



## MikeyLHolm

Guitarmiester said:


> The G36C is my new gun.



G36C would be sweet gun but the ironsights are holding it down. They ain't TERRIBLE but still kinda lacking enough to use something like ACR 6.9 or SCAR-L rather. Overall I'm more into constant rushing and action so Shotguns and SMGs are my cup of tea. Geeked myway into last prestige and unlocked damage for all shotguns, maybe i should play more guitar instead...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

MFB said:


> I've been playing the single player campaign the past few days and it's good for what it is - an FPS campaign, but don't expect shitloads of "NO WAY! Didn't see THAT coming" moments



I personally thought the campaign was fucking brilliant. The locations are varied and well designed, it was more adrenaline-filled than previous COD games. At times I felt like I was playing COD4 or MW2 again but it was so good that I didn't care!


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Has anyone been playing any spec ops lately?


----------



## MFB

Scar Symmetry said:


> I personally thought the campaign was fucking brilliant. The locations are varied and well designed, it was more adrenaline-filled than previous COD games. At times I felt like I was playing COD4 or MW2 again but it was so good that I didn't care!



Oh yeah there's no doubt that it doesn't look good or have varied locations since it definitely does; but to me, in the end it boils down to "Gun down a bunch of henchmen around the world then stop their boss"


----------



## GazPots

I'd like a bit more variety than the "group of dudes run out, shoot them. Wait and move up. Group of dudes run out, shoot them. Wait and move up." but it still satisfied my need to shoot a lot of shit and blow stuff up.


----------



## Bobo

MikeyLHolm said:


> G36C would be sweet gun but the ironsights are holding it down. They ain't TERRIBLE but still kinda lacking enough to use something like ACR 6.9 or SCAR-L rather. Overall I'm more into constant rushing and action so Shotguns and SMGs are my cup of tea. Geeked myway into last prestige and unlocked damage for all shotguns, maybe i should play more guitar instead...



I think the G36 irons ARE terrible  I'd much rather not have to use a red dot on a gun, but it was frustrating to using the dot on that particular gun.

Damage on the Model 1887 makes it a viable gun for me. Too bad you get no extended mag glitch with that shotty (not sure if it's still called a glitch if they are considering keeping it in the game). Ranked up the Striker,but it feels nooby to use imo. I think I'll work on ranking up the Spas next


----------



## MikeyLHolm

Bobo said:


> I think the G36 irons ARE terrible  I'd much rather not have to use a red dot on a gun, but it was frustrating to using the dot on that particular gun.
> 
> Damage on the Model 1887 makes it a viable gun for me. Too bad you get no extended mag glitch with that shotty (not sure if it's still called a glitch if they are considering keeping it in the game). Ranked up the Striker,but it feels nooby to use imo. I think I'll work on ranking up the Spas next



Yeah well there have been worse irons tho in CODs! But definetly not good. And yeah i feel like RDS is waste since i prefer to run silencer+extended mags on all the ARs.

I think they removed the Ext Mags bug from PC already and it just takes longer for consoles to get the patches. I don't mind removing it as long as they fix the shotguns otherwise . They really need more consistency and some of them slight buff. I've gotten hitmarkers from standing still 1-2m away from the target - when firing - who was AFK and standing still. This was with some random shotgun with Ext mags+dmg...

I don't understand why they took Akimbo model 1887's off. That loadin animation was sweet and they were fun to play with. It's still pretty fun but sadly worst shotgun. I really dig playing with AA12, such a rapemachine close, makes all those pp90m1 & striker-users cry =). Tho those are probably my 2 fav. weapons aswell besides AA12.

The other day i actually managed to get 23 streak with Spas red dot+focus. Sadly the game ended and i had to try taking sniping contest vs sniper since it was 64 tags already but that wasnt too successful...


----------



## AgileLefty

dropped 2 MOAB's in about 3 hours of play last night. spawn trapping like a boss on Mission and Dome CTF.

3 guys from my clan are now ranked in the top 50 all-time CTF leaderboard!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Bobo said:


> I think the G36 irons ARE terrible  I'd much rather not have to use a red dot on a gun, but it was frustrating to using the dot on that particular gun.
> 
> Damage on the Model 1887 makes it a viable gun for me. Too bad you get no extended mag glitch with that shotty (not sure if it's still called a glitch if they are considering keeping it in the game). Ranked up the Striker,but it feels nooby to use imo. I think I'll work on ranking up the Spas next



I slapped the Red Dot on the G36C as soon as it was available and haven't had any issues at all. What was so frustrating about Red Dot on the gun?


----------



## Qweklain

Bobo said:


> I think the G36 irons ARE terrible  I'd much rather not have to use a red dot on a gun, but it was frustrating to using the dot on that particular gun.
> 
> Damage on the Model 1887 makes it a viable gun for me. Too bad you get no extended mag glitch with that shotty (not sure if it's still called a glitch if they are considering keeping it in the game). Ranked up the Striker,but it feels nooby to use imo. I think I'll work on ranking up the Spas next


If you like shotguns, whatever you do, do not waste your time on the KSG. In real life it is a monster shotgun, but in modern failfare 3, it is garbage. I used it to get the damage title and it brought my K/D from 2.07 to 2.035 when I have over 32k kills.

It has no range and the damage stat (like on most guns) is misleading. Just wanted to give you a heads up so you do not have to put up with the frustration of shooting someone almost point blank three times with it with damage on and NOT kill them. The SPAS is good though, along with that 1887 and I am glad there is no akimbo for it.


----------



## Bobo

Guitarmiester said:


> I slapped the Red Dot on the G36C as soon as it was available and haven't had any issues at all. What was so frustrating about Red Dot on the gun?



Think you misunderstood me. I hate the iron sights, so I have to use a red dot on it. With red dot, it's the tits. I just prefer a gun with clear irons so I don't have to use an attachment on a sight. 



Qweklain said:


> If you like shotguns, whatever you do, do not waste your time on the KSG. In real life it is a monster shotgun, but in modern failfare 3, it is garbage. I used it to get the damage title and it brought my K/D from 2.07 to 2.035 when I have over 32k kills.
> 
> It has no range and the damage stat (like on most guns) is misleading. Just wanted to give you a heads up so you do not have to put up with the frustration of shooting someone almost point blank three times with it with damage on and NOT kill them. The SPAS is good though, along with that 1887 and I am glad there is no akimbo for it.



I'll skip the KSG. Used the Spas a bit, but seemed to do better with the 1887 and just went with that. I want a gold Spas though, so I'll level it up. With my luck the extended mags glitch will be patched by the time I get it leveled up that far


----------



## MikeyLHolm

Qweklain said:


> If you like shotguns, whatever you do, do not waste your time on the KSG. In real life it is a monster shotgun, but in modern failfare 3, it is garbage. I used it to get the damage title and it brought my K/D from 2.07 to 2.035 when I have over 32k kills.



KSG is nice when you open Ext. Mags+Damage. But just like every non-Striker shotgun its pain in ass to get some 300-400 kills plus do the challenges to open DMG. Just gotta chill down abit while leveling and use Sit Rep pro to soundwhore.

And yes red dot sight is waste IMO, i want to have extended mags and silencer also preferably. So as long as there is good AR in game that don't require RDS, guns that need it are sooo handicapped.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Bobo said:


> Think you misunderstood me. I hate the iron sights, so I have to use a red dot on it. With red dot, it's the tits. I just prefer a gun with clear irons so I don't have to use an attachment on a sight.



Woops, the way you worded it sounded like aiming sucked with or without red dot.


----------



## Bobo

Guitarmiester said:


> Woops, the way you worded it sounded like aiming sucked with or without red dot.



I have noticed I sometimes make myself perfectly unclear  I can read back my own writing and get confused  But as far as the G36 goes, I think if the back post of the sight (not sure if I worded that correctly) was less bulky, it'd be a lot clearer.


----------



## Qweklain

Bobo said:


> I have noticed I sometimes make myself perfectly unclear  I can read back my own writing and get confused  But as far as the G36 goes, I think if the back post of the sight (not sure if I worded that correctly) was less bulky, it'd be a lot clearer.


I know a lot of people will go "WHAAAAAA?!?," but I love the G36C's iron sights. They are actually my second favorite iron sites, right under #1 which is the L86 LSW.


----------



## MikeyLHolm

The other thing about G36C is that when you ADS, it blocks alot of view. It feels like the gun is held higher than some other guns. And that combined with the useless circle at the iron sight make it less favourable even if its fastest killing AR up close.


----------



## Bobo

Qweklain said:


> I know a lot of people will go "WHAAAAAA?!?," but I love the G36C's iron sights. They are actually my second favorite iron sites, right under #1 which is the L86 LSW.



WHAAAAAA?!? hehe I love the L86 irons too and the gun itself. It'd be nice if the visual recoil was a bit lighter, but that's just how the LMG's roll.


----------



## GazPots

Why are the pistols so terrible in this game?

Even the Deagle is terrifyingly shit.


----------



## Semikiller

I'll just leave this here. One of the funniest call of duty players I've seen. He plays S&D and pretends to be a pro gamer announcer. Hilarious!


----------



## Guitarmiester

^ Those videos are hilarious... until you watch a bunch of them, then it's just annoying. He did have some funny ass sayings though.


----------



## GazPots

While i stick by the notion that pistols suck more dick than pornstars, *akimbo* pistols are the shit.


So much fun running about with double deagles and .44 magnums.  Ridiculous headshots have been had and ridiculous misses have also been had. 


Good times.


----------



## GazPots

Anyone else play the new maps yet? 

I had 1 game on the seaside town which turned out to be a complete cluster fuck. Nice to look at with plenty of shit to blow up and LOTS of stairs leading to god knows where. Alas there are also a fuck tonne of camp spots all over the place. Prepare for some rage with this one. 


Sadly they've only got ONE hardcore playlist that includes the new maps and it's the mosh pit playlist. Which means a lot of gamemodes i don't want to play when i just want a bit of TDM. Not so bad if you play Core though, as they have all the options you'd want. 


Also the playlist isn't just the new maps, it's all the old ones too so getting a game on a new map basically means searching and searching and quitting games it lobs you into straight away for ages. Ended up just going and playing Survival on the new maps. Yes, they appear in survival. You need to look carefully when you select survival or missions, the new maps appear in between the 2 (picture) options. 


The larger map of the 2 seems like a snipery map with a fair bit of clutter. There are still some long sniper lines but not where'd you initially want them to be. I'll report back when i've actually played humans on it.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ New maps? I haven't even heard of them yet... Im an Elite member, but i play on PS3, i wonder how this will work out... 


I played MW3 yesterday, i had a 2-3 week break, and damn i got my ass kicked pretty badly.


----------



## MikeyLHolm

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ New maps? I haven't even heard of them yet... Im an Elite member, but i play on PS3, i wonder how this will work out...


 Guess its the usual 30 days after xBOX release for us PS3 users.......................yet we pay the same for the Elite.


----------



## GazPots

I've been playing the maps for a while now. Nothing amazing really.


----------



## GazPots

Good God, made it to level 31 on solo survival on Seatown and holy shit, that got insane real fast.


I don't really know how you can survive much longer by yourself when the normal guys are like mini juggernauts themselves.


Throw in the occasional triple chopper threat with some riot shield juggernauts and you're fucked. 

At least i got fucked by that stuff. 



Any one got tips for making it past the likes of level 30 (i've seen the leaderboards go up to 60+!!?!?)?


----------



## MFB

I've made it to like 25 with a buddy of mine when I was just a newb to it, and solo I make it to about 15-17 before I stop caring  I've found moving atound actually works better than hunkering down or if you do stay in one spot, arm up with some turrets and Delta Squad. For juggernauts we would always leave our base and each buy a predator then drop it on him and bam - done.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I haven't played in a while, but when I'd do survival I took Juggernauts out with C4. Ended up taking myself out a few times because I'd set it off too quickly. It's a lot easier to pull off when you plan a route through an area with a few corners. Plant, wait, and blow 'em up. Saves your self-revive and ammo.


----------



## GazPots

Ah, i never use C4, RPGs or riot shields but perhaps i'll give them a bash now and see what they can do for me.


----------



## Guitarmiester

C4 can be a bitch to use, but when it works out in your favor it's a good day. Once I started using the G36C, which covers a lot of ground, for me at least, I felt no need for a secondary. So, I decided to give RPG's a shot. Chances are you won't use them very often, but there's nothing more annoying than Over-Watch or any chopper in the air.


----------



## AgileLefty

dropped two MOAB's in ONE GAME yesterday!!! ended up 65-7 on Mission CTF. another guy in my clan had one too in the same game.


----------



## GazPots

Still haven't seen one live in a game. 


Better be worth it.


----------



## AgileLefty

GazPots said:


> Still haven't seen one live in a game.
> 
> 
> Better be worth it.


 

it's exactly the same as MW2, but the game continues. It's a pain in the ass to see anything after it drops for the rest of the game. so much damn smoke, and the whole screen is orange.

double XP for the team who drops it for the rest of the game too


----------



## Uncreative123

I'm completely done with this fucking game. It's been nothing but shit for the last couple weeks. I don't know what the fuck they did, but I do know it fucked me over along with everyone else I play with. 

For two months straight, after switching to sub-machine guns, my K/D climbed non-stop, with no signs of slowing down. Every game was 2.00+. Now, low and behold, I'm constantly getting raped. I never see who's shooting me. The people I shoot at I somehow don't hit even if they're 10 feet in front of me and my sight is dead on. My gun kicks and jumps around like a kid on meth and where two hits with a PP90+rapid fire would kill a bitch, now I find myself unloading an entire clip into someone only to have it not kill them, but to have them turn around and kill me. 

This game is stupid as shit and I see why everyone is turning to BF3 now. And seriously, fuck Infinity Ward and the whole MW franchise if they expect people to spend $15 on TWO maps- both of which look about as weak as a geriatric ward. We got five for each of the previous map packs. If I'm wrong and there's more than two new maps, please let me know. I didn't care enough to actually seek out this information as I no longer give any fucks about this game.


----------



## AgileLefty

^ LOL!

You having connnection/lag issues ? I've had no problem killing kids, nothing has changed in the game for me. I'm ranked #9 in the world right now on the CTF leaderboard for the week actually. We've been seriously punishing teams. We had 4 MOAB's in one game on Hardhat last night. 3 of them were in the first round alone !!


----------



## GazPots

The game is ridiculous with the connections. You can go from a 30+ k/d spread to getting fuckin humped in 1 game. You go from people standing infront of you gifting you kills to getting killed by 1 bullet from the worlds weakest gun. Same people, different host. 


It all depends on the bullshit netcode. 


While i still play this cod, if the next one has the same bullshit netcode i won't be buying it. These last 2 cods in the series have been the worst for lag and utter bullshit deaths (with black ops taking the top spot).


MW and MW2 had it in the bag with the lag systems. They weren't perfect but they felt good for me. Why did they ruin it? Who knows.......


----------



## Uncreative123

GazPots said:


> The game is ridiculous with the connections. You can go from a 30+ k/d spread to getting fuckin humped in 1 game. You go from people standing infront of you gifting you kills to getting killed by 1 bullet from the worlds weakest gun. Same people, different host.
> 
> 
> It all depends on the bullshit netcode.
> 
> 
> While i still play this cod, if the next one has the same bullshit netcode i won't be buying it. These last 2 cods in the series have been the worst for lag and utter bullshit deaths (with black ops taking the top spot).
> 
> 
> MW and MW2 had it in the bag with the lag systems. They weren't perfect but they felt good for me. Why did they ruin it? Who knows.......




This. I agree with all of this. It's like you explained everything I was trying to say, but couldn't because I was so pissed at the time, haha.

I had no idea about the netcode thing. But that happens all the time man. I'll go fucking 12-0 and then just turn around and get raped 1-8. It doesn't make any sense AT ALL.
MW2 was tits. Black Ops is still the worst.


----------



## GazPots

I played black ops the other day to see if it was still as bad as i remembered. 


Pretty much every single death was instant, 1 bullet death and a lot of them were round corners aswell. 


3 games later the disc was shelved for good.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I don't have a problem with MW3, but then again this is the first COD I've ever played, with exception of Black Ops for Zombie mode. I haven't played MW3 in a few weeks, but I've had plenty of frustrating rounds, deaths, and straight-up what the hell?! moments. 

The last time I played, I think I was in a game with some guy who had 40,000+ kills. That should be a hint that maybe it's time to see some daylight and crawl out of mom's house for some air.


----------



## GazPots

You shoulda played the original modern warfare and modern warfare 2 back when they first came out. 

Great games. You missed out man.


----------



## GazPots

Uncreative123 said:


> This. I agree with all of this. It's like you explained everything I was trying to say, but couldn't because I was so pissed at the time, haha.
> 
> I had no idea about the netcode thing. But that happens all the time man. I'll go fucking 12-0 and then just turn around and get raped 1-8. It doesn't make any sense AT ALL.
> MW2 was tits. Black Ops is still the worst.




This video shoud enlighten you as to what's going on with the netcode.  The crazy "isnta reaction-fest" type gameplay in the first segment is the shit i almost always get in this fucking game. 






Edit - motherfucker, didn't mean to double post. Thought i was editing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Guitarmiester said:


> I don't have a problem with MW3, but then again this is the first COD I've ever played, with exception of Black Ops for Zombie mode. I haven't played MW3 in a few weeks, but I've had plenty of frustrating rounds, deaths, and straight-up what the hell?! moments.
> 
> The last time I played, I think I was in a game with some guy who had 40,000+ kills. That should be a hint that maybe it's time to see some daylight and crawl out of mom's house for some air.



I have 12,000 kills and yet I don't live with my parents and I enjoy a very active social life  it's all about knowing the game


----------



## AgileLefty

Guitarmiester said:


> The last time I played, I think I was in a game with some guy who had 40,000+ kills. That should be a hint that maybe it's time to see some daylight and crawl out of mom's house for some air.


 



Scar Symmetry said:


> I have 12,000 kills and yet I don't live with my parents and I enjoy a very active social life  it's all about knowing the game


 

yup 

i have a 28.50 W/L ratio, 2.20 K/D, and I'm ranked in the top 100 all-time for CTF. i can't even remember the last time we lost a game.

i only play for 2 hours a night, and hardly ever on weekends. if you are good, and play with the same time all the time, you don't need to make up excuses for getting killed and how the game is somehow unfair to only you.

even when i pull host, i still get lag. it's just part of the game. we still manage to do good because we play as a team.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My K/D suffers quite a lot from me drinking before, during and after being online 

Also playing hungover is not good for the stats... fuck it.


----------



## Uncreative123

AgileLefty said:


> if you are good, and play with the same time all the time, you don't need to make up excuses for getting killed and how the game is somehow unfair to only you.
> 
> even when i pull host, i still get lag. it's just part of the game. we still manage to do good because we play as a team.




False. You are punished for having a better connection and rewarded for having a shitty connection- i.e. it IS unfair to you. The lag-compensation in conjunction with not using dedicated servers makes it bullshit. I have watched dozens of videos on this now, including the one above that everyone should watch, and am blown away by how idiotic it is.

Some might find this video helpful in compensating for this issue:






And yeah, I think half the people I play with have 40k+ kills and they only play a couple hours a night. I'm somewhere around 24k.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Scar Symmetry said:


> I have 12,000 kills and yet I don't live with my parents and I enjoy a very active social life  it's all about knowing the game



My comment was a little out of line, because I'm the same way and spoke before thinking... easy mistake to do on the world wide interwebz. I haven't played in a few weeks, but an hour or two a day does add up if you know the maps,guns, strategies, etc. well. I think I was somewhere around 7 or 8000 kills with fairly low game time, so it's doable without being mom's basement warrior.


----------



## MikeyLHolm

Played the other day some 6v6 with party of four. I was about to fall asleep, so fucking boring. Half games people ragequit and other half they don't bother trying to win. Playing 6v6 with more than like 1 mate is close to totally useless, same playing GW with like 5-6 people. My all win streaks come usually in party of 2 since just havnig more is too dull. Close games are best and you won't get them in big party. It is different ofc if you play vs some serious parties, but does not happen in pubs. 

CTF i haven't played more than few games just due the wait times between deaths. Same shit with SnD and all the camping it involves.

I'm action/adrenaline junkie and i can't get that by playing conservative or winning every game in big party. I can hold 2+ k/d and w/l while playing objective in GW alone already. Using something like ACR is so fucking overpowered. Even tho some SMGs are really good, playing close quarters just is so much more difficult than picking kills from range with lazerguns. I think i get "most time close enemies" -accolady in around 30% of my games including times i play with sniper, LMG, AR and what not.

I also have good connection so i end up as host alot in GW and have to leave the game due it being unplayable often as host with all the fps-lag and what-not.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Uncreative123 said:


> False. You are punished for having a better connection and rewarded for having a shitty connection- i.e. it IS unfair to you. The lag-compensation in conjunction with not using dedicated servers makes it bullshit. I have watched dozens of videos on this now, including the one above that everyone should watch, and am blown away by how idiotic it is.
> 
> Some might find this video helpful in compensating for this issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I think half the people I play with have 40k+ kills and they only play a couple hours a night. I'm somewhere around 24k.




Lag compensation is the stupidest thing EVER. In my flat we have a really good connection so we end up getting fucked half the time because it is literally IMPOSSIBLE to get kills, no matter how well we play play or how bad the other team play. It's ridiculous, I really don't understand how it benefits anyone.

I don't rage quit, but if we get a game where we are getting fucked because we're the host then I leave. I won't sit there and get raped while everyone else uses up our awesome connection.


----------



## GazPots

Pulled a quality "surprise motherfucker" moment on someone there. 

Called in a juggernaut care package and it landed standing up just as a guy started spraying bullets at me. Naturally i hide behind the carepackage and survive while taking it. Just as he's out of bullets and reloading the package is taken and i become the juggernaut and shout surprise motherfucker! Cue much laughing from me as the guy starts to run away like a little girl.


Shame my M60 cut him down real fast. 



To be fair though, if i'd unloaded a clip at someone who hid behind a care package and then out pops a juggernaut i'd run like fuck too. 




Edit - side note here. I earned the 14 point streak for the juggernaut and successfully called it in. Yet after the game i checked the challenges and it says i have brought zero juggernaut rewards in. Clearly lies since i just owned as one in the previous game. What the fuck? Anyone else had strange goings on like this?


----------



## AgileLefty

^ HAHA!!


spawn trapping on Fallen last night, I got two multi kills with the Javelin. the first was 5 of them, the second one was the whole fucking team !!


----------



## GazPots

6 man javellin kill? Damn.


----------



## AgileLefty

GazPots said:


> 6 man javellin kill? Damn.


 
it was pretty sick. the first one where i got 5 i couldn't stop laughing. the 2nd one was with about 30 seconds left in the game. 

as soon as it was over, the whole other team backed out and i got hatemail from all of them. bitching about spawn trapping, cheating, camping, ect... all the typical shit we get.

it takes serious skill and teamwork to set up a 6 man spawntrap on CTF and not let anybody get out. and since we have learned the spawns on each map by paying attention to positions when an advanced UAV is up, it would be stupid for us to allow the team to spawn and get out just to kill us.

it's great when we go up against another full squad who plays CTF, those are insane crazy battles !!


----------



## GazPots

Got myself a quad noobtube on domination earlier. Mucho satisfying. 

Also been raping with the Mg36. Slap some impact on it and a grip and go to town ripping people through huge ass walls and shit. The amount of headshots you get with it is ridiculous. 


As for the old spawn rape, i got chucked into a game midflow and the team i was on was getting absolutly spawn raped into oblivion (domination). I ended up stickin my riot shield/blast shield combo on and walking out and paving the way. If i didn't bother doing that i'm sure my teammates would have gladly become cannon fodder for the rest of the game. Sometimes i wonder what type of idiots play these games lol.


----------



## AgileLefty

GazPots said:


> As for the old spawn rape, i got chucked into a game midflow and the team i was on was getting absolutly spawn raped into oblivion (domination). I ended up stickin my riot shield/blast shield combo on and walking out and paving the way. If i didn't bother doing that i'm sure my teammates would have gladly become cannon fodder for the rest of the game. Sometimes i wonder what type of idiots play these games lol.


 

EXACTLY! the only idiots who complain about getting spawn raped, are the ones who aren't good enough to break out of it.

we've had teams do it to us for a minute or two, but we quickly get out of it by either using a quick drop shot right at the spawn time, riot shields, tactical inserts, ect...

but seriously, if you KNOW where each of the spawns are (between 6 and 7 different spots depending on the map for CTF), then it's foolish to NOT watch those spots. if you don't, they will only get out and shoot you in the back.

haha!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Played for the first time in weeks, if not a month+, and felt so lost at the game for the first few rounds I played. Hopefully I can scrounge up some old skills/technique I had going.


----------



## MED

Uncreative123 said:


> MW2 was tits. Black Ops is still the worst.



Agreed! Aren't you excited for BLOPS2!???


----------



## GazPots

Nope, i'm officially done with COD after MW3 unless they get rid of the ridiculous lag system that they currently use.


Edit - playing infected is useless. People are knifing fresh air around me and killing me. My bullets went down a 4 foot wide corridor and magically miss everything. What a lot of balls this game is.


----------



## Nile

GazPots said:


> Nope, i'm officially done with COD after MW3 unless they get rid of the ridiculous lag system that they currently use.
> 
> 
> Edit - playing infected is useless. People are knifing fresh air around me and killing me. My bullets went down a 4 foot wide corridor and magically miss everything. What a lot of balls this game is.



Exactly what I was just about to post.

FUCK MW3! 

If I'm standing over a kid shooting him with akimbo FMG9's and he doesn't die, whips around and kills me in 2 bullets with an ACR, somethings obviously fucked.

Eat a dick IW/Sledgehammer.


----------



## Prydogga

Finally all you Northern Hemisphere players get to know how bad it was in COD4. I played that game for 2 years and maybe got 20% good connection, everything else was as laggy as what I'm hearing now.


----------



## GazPots

Cod 4 was the shit with a good connection. Good times were had on that game. So many good times. 


*sheds tear*


----------



## GazPots

Nile said:


> Exactly what I was just about to post.
> 
> FUCK MW3!
> 
> If I'm standing over a kid shooting him with akimbo FMG9's and he doesn't die, whips around and kills me in 2 bullets with an ACR, somethings obviously fucked.
> 
> Eat a dick IW/Sledgehammer.




Or as i had on my screen while hosting, a guy ran past me and i started to shoot him in the back from less than a foot. I die as he's facing THE OTHER WAY and he tells me he was shooting me in the face the whole time on his screen.


Wut?


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Or as i had on my screen while hosting, a guy ran past me and i started to shoot him in the back from less than a foot. I die as he's facing THE OTHER WAY and he tells me he was shooting me in the face the whole time on his screen.
> 
> 
> Wut?



And now you see why I have been slagging this game for so long. I gave up with things like that in MW2.


----------



## GazPots

Only the host pulled that shit in MW/MW2, in this one and black ops it's EVERYONE. A least on my screen it was/is.


----------



## AgileLefty

can't use the ACR anymore. i don't know if they nerf'ed it or what the hell is going on, but i can't kill anybody with it. all day yesterday and tuesday i was getting nothing but hit markers.

switching to the G36 and M14 from now on.


----------



## ibanezcollector

hahah totally random shot yesterday while I was waiting for a care package, I was scoping inside the building when I seen a red name pop up through the window so I shot and got him. 

LMAO pretty nice shot to go through a building and 1/2 way into the map LOL guy never seen it coming. I bet if he watched his kill cam he was like WTF!!


----------



## AgileLefty

^ sniper/akimbo FMG9 ?

you know only 12yr. old kids are allowed to use that setup right ?


----------



## GazPots

Maybe he _is_ 12.


----------



## Nile

AgileLefty said:


> ^ sniper/akimbo FMG9 ?
> 
> you know only 12yr. old kids are allowed to use that setup right ?



That is the best thing to use when using a sniper. Gives you the best close range weapon that is a secondary and kills faster and lays down fire better than a pistol.


----------



## GazPots

True dat.


Still, akimbo weapons almost always SPECTACULARLY miss from 4cm when I use them. I prefer to .44 magnum the shit out of them and make a Dirty Harry quip.


----------



## GazPots

I've seen so many people spawn infront of me this week and vice versa but this takes the cake. 3 guys spawn in the same place and to top it off, they are all part of the same clan. As you can see, no tactical respawns, just plain shitty mw3 vanilla spawns.




Owned.



They need to patch the spawn system ASAP. It's really fucking terrible.


----------



## MFB

Played this last night for the first time since Christmas, holy shit stuff has changed. Like, what the fuck is up with the spawn system? It's fucking horrid and shit like the video Gaz posted happened to me constantly. It was awful. 

I also think I need a new headset or something is fucked up with my Turtle Beaches, which is terribly upsetting. Every time I plugged my headset into my controller, everything went quiet and I got absolutely no sound through them regardless of swapping batteries and controllers. CoD is no fun when you can't talk to teammates.


----------



## GazPots

With the amount of utter idiots i've been encountering recently, having no headset is a GOOD thing.


----------



## Bobo

So I went back to COD4 (da best) on 360. Got into a "deranking lobby", but had no clue what I was getting in to. Now I'm fucked. I'm deranked back to level 1...but that's not the bad part. I can't play anymore. All the gametypes are blacked out so you can't click on TDM, DOM, FFA, etc. Anyone know a fix? I haven't seen anything 

Fuck dirty twats who think fucking people over is fun.


----------



## Don Vito

CoD4 and WaW have been fucked over on the console front for some time.


----------



## AgileLefty

been having tons of fun the last few days playing "Team Defender" with my boys. also, want to smash on scrubs while playing core ? bust your ass and unlock damage for either the USAS12 or the KSG12. then run ....

extreme conditioning
quickdraw or assasin
steady aim or dead silence


----------



## Qweklain

AgileLefty said:


> ^ sniper/akimbo FMG9 ?
> 
> you know only 12yr. old kids and garbage players are allowed to use that setup right?


Fixed.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've not experienced any of the things you guys are talking about except for horrible lag when I'm the host, that shit pisses me off. Why not make it so everyone has an even connection rather than you get utterly dicked if you're the host? It doesn't make any sense.

Other than that, I LOVE this game. The formula is so refined now. I don't care what anyone says about the Call of Duty franchise, this game is fantastic.


----------



## GazPots

Tried the new gun game playlist just there. 2 things that need mentioning. 

Firstly, i tried the "all or nothing" with 8 other people in the room which was you start with an empty pistol and a throwing knife. You are a specialist so upon killing you aqquire scavenger and hence ammo and a new throwing knife and so on.

I managed to suck so bad i got the death streak "juiced" upon which i then proceed to run at mach 5 and somehow managed to knife 8 people in a row in under 10 seconds for the ultimate win. I finally managed to get the Omnicide title for it (whole team in under 10 seconds). That was my jammy moment of the month right there.  


Second point, the gun games are core so if you're the host you get absolutly slaughtered. I came dead last in that mode. Could hardly kill anyone and they were dropping me like hot shit off a shovel. 

Won't be playing that mode again.


----------



## Cyntex

AgileLefty said:


> been having tons of fun the last few days playing "Team Defender" with my boys. also, want to smash on scrubs while playing core ? bust your ass and unlock damage for either the USAS12 or the KSG12. then run ....
> 
> extreme conditioning
> quickdraw or assasin
> steady aim or dead silence



Why don't use assassin pro and the specialist streak


----------



## Guitarmiester

Finally was able to play some COD last night for the first time in months. I've been putting of buying a new Xbox since my last one had the dreaded RRoD, but a friend of mine came to the rescue. They bought a new tv and received a new black slim 250gb Xbox 360 bundle with their tv and let it go for $140. 

Only played a few rounds last night, but can't wait to get back into it. Are the new maps even worth getting?


----------



## Nile

Guitarmiester said:


> Finally was able to play some COD last night for the first time in months. I've been putting of buying a new Xbox since my last one had the dreaded RRoD, but a friend of mine came to the rescue. They bought a new tv and received a new black slim 250gb Xbox 360 bundle with their tv and let it go for $140.
> 
> Only played a few rounds last night, but can't wait to get back into it. Are the new maps even worth getting?



Yes.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Had a really funny round in Dome. My team was holding down A & C in Domination and I finally used my recon. The other team kept spawning right outside of the loading dock, so I hovered over the building and tagged them over and over and over as they respawned. It was hilarious because not one of them tried shooting me down, probably couldn't since I could have just fell further back over the building, and think I ended up with 29 kills, 3 deaths, and like 30-something assists.


----------

